# [Sammelthread] Max Payne 3



## BiOhAzArD87 (30. Mai 2012)

*Herzlich willkommen im Sammelthread zu:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Infos zum Spiel:*​ 

Offizielle Seite zum Spiel ​ ​ Entwickler : Rockstar Vancouver 
Publisher: Rockstar Games ​ Genre: Third-Person-Shooter​ 

Etwa 9 Jahre sind seit Teil 2 vergangen und nun ist es endlich soweit, Rockstar veröffentlich Max Payne 3. 
Ursprünglich für Winter 2009 angekündigt,wurde das Spiel mehrfach verschoben, so dass es erst jetzt für 
die Xbox 360 und die Playstation 3 erschienen ist. Für den  PC erscheint das Spiel  am 1 Juni 2012 und
wurde parallel zu den Konsolen Versionen entwickelt.

Die PC Version soll daher kein billiger Konsolen Port sein und bietet im Vergleich zu den Konsolen Versionen 
höher aufgelöste Texturen und Charakter Modelle, 
DirectX 11, Multi-Monitor und 3D Unterstützung 
so wie mehr Einstellungsmöglichkeiten in den Optionen. 
 Des weiteren kommt Max Payne 3 anderes als GTA 4 von Haus aus mit Anti Aliasing Unterstützung.

Max Payne 3 läuft mit der Rockstar Hauseigenen RAGE Engine (Rockstar Advanced Game Engine)  
  Zur Physikberechnungen wurde sich für die Euphoria-Engine entschieden die ebenfalls schon bei GTA 4 und 
Red Dead Redemption zum Einsatz kam.  
 Das ganze wird noch mit der Bullet-Engine abgerundet, die für ein realistisches Geschoss verhalten sorgt.​ 


*Das Spiel erscheint in 2 Versionen und wird auf 4 DVD ausgeliefert.


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

* Standard Version:  *Kostet ca. 50 €
 Bei dieser Version erhält man jeweils ein Exemplar des Spiels.
 Je nachdem wo man Vorbestellt bekommt man noch verschiedene DLCs dazu. (Siehe DLCs weiter unten)



*Special Edition:* Kostet ca. 99 €
Enthält einmal das Spiel selber
 Den Soundtrack zum Spiel
Achtung Es befindet sich keine CD in der Box sondern nur ein Download Code zum laden der Musik.
 Eine 25cm große Max Payne Statue                                                                                                       
Hochwertige Kunstdrucke
 Einen Patronen Schlüsselanhänger mit abschraubbarem Deckel
 2 DLCs: Classic Character  Pack  und Disorderly Conduct Waffenpaket​ 
Gamestar hat zur Special Edition noch eine nettes Unboxing Video gemach:
*Max Payne 3 - Special Edition für Xbox 360 im Boxenstopp (Unboxing) *​ 

​ 
*Infos zur Deutschen Version:*​ ​ Max Payne 3 kommt bei uns nur leicht geschnitten auf den Markt.​ Die Änderung besteht daraus das man keine Unschuldigen Zivilisten erschießen kann.​ ​ Wie das ganze aussieht kann man sich im Test von GamPro anschauen (ab 6:38)
Max Payne 3 - Test / Review
Der Rest unterscheidet sich nicht zur Internationalen Version des Spiel und
 Rockstar hat bereits bestätigt das die Versionen untereinander Kompatible sind.​ 

*System Vorraussetzungen:*
​ Rockstar hat bereits ein paar System Daten herausgegeben auf denen das Spiel getestet wurde.​ Selbst mit den „Lowest testet specs“ soll das Spiel noch einigermasen gut aussehen und mit 30 fps laufen.​ Mit einem PC der der Kategorie „High Recommended“  soll das Spiel bei Hohen Details und
  mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080 mit 60 Bildern die Sekunde laufen.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten werden noch 35 GB an Festplattenspeicher benötigt, 
einRockstar Social Club Account um das Spiel zu aktivieren 
sowie  ein GameShield Account für den Multiplayer Part.
​ 

*Zur Story: *​ 
​ Wie in den beiden Vorgängern auch, übernimmt der Spieler die Rolle des Max Payne. 
​ 
​ Das Spiel siedelt sich 8 Jahre nach Teil 2 an.​ Max verlässt auf Rat eines Freundes die USA, da er in Hoboken (New Jersey) (Max Paynes Wohnort)
 den Sohne eines  Mafiapaten umbrachte.​ So verschlägt es ihn nach Sao Paulo, wo er als Bodygard versucht ein neues Leben anzufangen.
​ 
​ Nachdem Max einen Arbeitgeber gefunden hat wird kurz darauf die Frau von diesem entführt und Max ​ sieht es als seine Pflicht sie wieder zu finden und zu retten.
​ Das Spiel spring immer wieder zwischen den Geschehnissen in Sao Paulo und 
den Ereignissen in Hoboken hin und her so das man bald erfährt warum Max die USA verlassen musste.



 *Spielprinzip:*

Max Payne 3 ist ein Klassischer Third-Person-Shooter, wie in den Vorgängern auch, steuert man Max aus der Von Hinten Ansicht durch die Levels.
Neben der bekannten Bullet Time die die Zeit verlangsamt, den Hechtsprüngen um schneller aus der Schusslinien zu kommen, finden auch die Painkiller (Schmerzmittel) wieder ins Spiel.
Um zu heilen reicht es nicht, wie heutzutage üblich, sich in eine Ecke verkriechen und warten bis die Wunden geheilt sind, sondern man muss ganz Klassisch Medipacks benutzen, im Fall von ​ Max Payne sind es die bekannten Painkillers.​ 
  *Neu hinzugekommen  ist im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern:*

*Ein Deckungssystem:* wie es z.B.in  Gears of War oder Rainbow 6 Vegas zum Einsatz kommt, auf Knopfdruck geht man beim nächstliegendsten Objekt in Deckung.
*Eine über die Schulter Zoom Funktion:* Max zielt mit der Waffe in Blickrichtung und die Kamera  zoomt zum besseren Zielen etwas  herein. 
*Ein zweite Chance Feature:* Wer stirbt hat ein paar Sekunden Zeit denjenigen umzubringen der einen getötet hat, wenn das gelingt wird man wiederbelebt. Die Aktion kostet 1 Painkiller.

Ebenso wurden die Tatsache geändert das man nur noch 3 Waffen mit sich herumtragen kann. 
2 Einhand Waffen und eine Zweihand Waffe, die Einhand Waffen kann man entweder separat benutzen oder zusammen so das man in jeder Hand eine hält.​ 


*Die Spielmodi:*​ ​ *Storymode*​ Im Storymodus erfährt man warum Max die USA verlassen musste und verfolgt die Geschehnisse in Sao Paulo. Laut einigen Webseiten braucht man ungefähr 10-12 Stunden um das Spiel zu beenden. 


*Arcademode*​ Der Academode ist in 2 Spielmodi aufgeteilt, Score Attack und New York Minute. In beiden werden die Level Abschnitte der Solo Kampagne erneut gespiel.

*Score Attack:*
In diesem Modus gilt es Punkte zu sammeln. Diese bekommt man durch das ausschaltet von  Gegner, 
mit verschiedenen Aktionen können mehr Punkte erlangt werden.​ Für jedes Level gibt es eine Online Rangliste, so kann man seine erreichten Punkte mit denen anderer Spieler vergleichen. 
Für hohe Punktzahlen werden auch weitere Charaktere für den Multiplayer Modus freigeschaltet.

*New York Minute:*
Bekannt aus den Vorgängern, ihr fangt jedes Level mit einem Countdown von 60 sek an und müsst das Level beenden bevor die Zeit abgelaufen ist.
Pro ausgeschalteten Gegner gibt es eine Zeit Bonus von 5 sek. (6sek. für Kopfschüsse). Rum sitzen und warten bis die Gegner zu einem kommen ist hier nicht. 



​ *Multiplayer*​ Erstmals in Max Payne gibt es einen Multiplayer Modus. Dieser kommt mit zurzeit 4 Spielmodi daher. Bis zu 16 Spieler können einem Match beitreten.

*Deathmatch: *
Jeder gegen Jeden (Free for All) Wer am ende die meisten Punkte hat gewinnt.​ 
*Team Deathmatch:* 
Gleiches Spielprinzip wie Deathmatch nur hier treten 2 Teams gegeneinander an


Die folgenden 2 Modi sind erst verfügbar wenn man im DM oder TDM 100 Kills erreicht hat.

*Paynekiller: *
Dieser Modus fängt ganz normal als Deathmatch an, doch sobald die ersten 2 Spieler gestorben sind, 
dürfen sie als Belohnung als Max und Passos (Ein Freund von Max) spielen.
Nun heißt es, für diese 2 Spieler im Team agieren, so viele Punkte wie möglich abstauben und so lange wie möglich am Leben bleiben.
Die Restlichen Spieler haben nun die Aufgabe Max und Passos umzubringen.
Sollte dies einem Spieler gelingen darf er von nun an selber Max oder Passos spielen und Punkte Sammeln,
aber nur solange wie er es schaft zu überleben. Wer stirbt verliert sein Heldenstatus wieder.

*Gang Wars: *​ Rockstar bezeichnet diesen Modus als Herzstück des Multiplayer.​ In diesem Modus werden Geschehnisses des Storymodus als Ausgangspunkt für die Gefechte benutzt.
Jeder Gang Wars besteht aus 5 Abschnitten, 
 pro Abschnitt wird einer von zehn Spielarten gespielt (Bombe legen/entschärfen, Gebiet einnehmen.. wird noch ergänzt)
 Je nach dem wie der Abschnitt endet und welches Team gewinnt ändert sich der Verlauf des Gang Wars im nächsten Abschnitt.​ 
​ ​ *Zusätzliche Informationen zum Multiplayer:
*
*Bullet Time*
Rockstar hat es fertig gebracht und hat die Bullet Time in den Multiplayer integriert.

Das ganze Funktioniert so:
 Wenn ein Spieler in die Bullet Time umschaltet wird bei allen Spielern die sich im Blickfeld des Spielers befinden,
oder die Sichtkontakt zum Spieler haben, ebenfals die Bullet Time aktiviert.
Alle anderen Spieler die sich nicht im Blickfeld befinden oder Sichkontak haben, sind davon nicht betroffen.
Gut gelöst, mal schauen wie sich das ganze im Spiel verhält.​ 

*Charakter Konfiguration*

Neben der Möglichkeit im Score Attack Modus Charaktere freizuspielen die man dann im  Multiplayer steuern kann, gibt es wie in GTA 4 einen Charakter Editor wo man 
sein Aussehen ändern kann. Wie Ausfürlich das ausgefallen ist kann man hier im Video sehen. Je nach Levelfortschritt werden noch weitere Kleidungsstücke freigeschaltet.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=graCV4MzK6U

*

Das Loadout:*

Auser dem Aussehen kann man noch seine Loadout zusammen stellen. Durch das Aufsteigen im Level stehen einem im laufe des Spiel immer mehr Sachen zur Verfügung.
Das Loadout ist in folgende Kategorien aufgeteilt.

*
Schusswaffen*:
Die wohl wichtigste Kategorie 

Wie im Singelplayer lassen sich auch hier nur 3 Waffen ausrüsten. Zwei Sekundär und eine Primär Waffe.
Von der 9mm, Schrotflinte, Sturm und Scharfschützengewehr bis hin zur Panzerfaus ist hier alles vertreten.
*

Items:*
Hier lassen sich bis zu 5 verschiedene Gegenstände ausrüsten. Die Items sind in 3 Kategorien aufgeteilt 
Der Kopf und Brust Bereich läst sich nur mit jeweils einen Item ausrüsten.
In der Kategorie Ausrüstung stehen einem 3 Plätze zur verfügung.
Liste mit allen Items und deren Eigenschaften gibt es hier: Multiplayer Items


*Bursts:
*Die Bursts sind ähnlich wie in Call of Duty Perks die einem bestimmte Fähigkeiten verleihen.
Von den Burst läst sich jeweils nur einer Ausrüsten.
Jeder Burst ist in 3 Levels aufgeteilt und wird durch das Sammel von Adrenalin im Spiel aufgeladen.
Adrenalin erhält man durch das töten von Gegnern oder indem man verstorbene  Spieler durchsucht.



*DLCs*:
Runterladbare Spielinhalte, Downloadable content oder kurz DLC genannt.
Für Max Payne 3 hat Rockstar im Vorfeld schon eine Menge davon angekündigt.

Bis jetzt sind erschienen:


*Schmerzvolle Erinnerungen Paket*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kostenpunkt 8,99 €*
*

Inhalt:*



Spoiler



*Vier neue Multiplayer Karten*


Shoot First
Martys Bar
Roscoe Street U-Bahn (Level aus Max Payne 1)
Canal de Panama

*2 Neue Fraktionen für den Multiplayer Modus *


De Marcos
Vereinigten Seelen des Volkes

*2 Neue Waffen + Aufsätze*



UAR21 Sturmgewehr
IMG 5.56 Sturmgewehr
*
Neuer Burst *

Brummschädel 
Gegner Spawnen mit diesem Burst immer mit verschwommener Sicht und weniger Gesundheit und Ausdauert

Level 1  80 % Gesundheit 75 % Ausdauer
Level 2  60 % Gesundheit 25 % Ausdauer
Level 3  40 % Gesundheit   0 % Ausdauer


*3 Neue Gegenstände*

*Flachmann:*  Schütz dich vor beschuss durch Scharfschützen und neutralisiert den Brummschädel Effekt
*Tachnenrechner:* Wandelt die eigenen Hilfestellungen in Kills um
*Wettschein:*  Erhalte Geld für Kills


5 Neue Erfolge+ 18 neue Grinds für die Dokumentation des Fortschritt im Multiplayer




*Lokale Gerechtigkeit Paket*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kostenpunkt: 6,99 €*


*Inhalt:*



Spoiler



*3 Neue Multiplayer Karten*



Imperial Palace
Hauptquartier des 55. Bataillons
Auflug Lounge

*Eine neue Waffe*

M4 Sturmgewehr + Aufsätze


*Neue Fraktion*
Polizei von Sao Paulo


*Ein neuer Gegenstand *
Flinker Finger: Gegner lassen sich schneller Plündern.


*Fünf neue Erfolge *




*Unorganisiertes Verbrechen Paket*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*DLC wurde von Rockstar kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt*


* Inhalt:*



Spoiler



*Eine neue Multiplayer Karte*

Dächer Über Hoboken


*7 Neue Arcade Modifikationen*

Das DLC bietet für den Score Attack Modus des Single Players 7 neue Einstellungsmöglichkeiten

*Sprengmunition: *Munition Explodiert beim Aufprall und richtet mehr Schaden an

*Nur Kopftreffer:* Gegner lassen sich nur durch Kopftreffer Ausschalten

*Brandmunition:* Durch die Munition werden die Feinde in Brand gesetzt

*Noir Modus:* Spiel bekommt eine Schwarzweiß Optik verpasst

*Einsamer Wolf KI:* Gegner sind aggressiver im Vorgehen und greifen öffters an

*Old School-Modus:* Zoomfunktion und in Deckung gehen ist deaktiviert ( Max Payne 1 und 2 Style)

*Begrenzte Munition:* In den Levlen ist weniger Munition zu finden




*Geiselbefreiung Paket
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Kostenpunkt: 8,99 €*


*Inhalt:*



Spoiler



*Vier neue Multiplayer Karten*

Favela-Anhöhen  
Club Moderno   
Stadion der Galatians 
O Palacio Strip-Bar  


*Neue Multiplayer Fraction*

 Filhos De Ogum


*2 Neu Waffen + Aufsätze*

IA2 Sturmgewehr
M24 Scharfschützengewehr


*Neuer Burst *

Sprengstoff

*Level 1* Versieht für das gegnerische Team alle Vorhandenen Leichen mit Sprengfallen
*Level 2* Gewährt 10 Sekunden lang hochexplosive Munition
*Level 3* Lässt Sprengstoff in der Nähe aller sichtbaren Feinde fallen


*Drei neue Multiplayer Gegenstände *

*Schwere Held*  Erhöt den Schutz des Kopfes
*Bombenschutzanzug* Schützt gegen Explosionen
*Einschüchterungsmaske* Gegner laden Langsamer nach

4 Neue Erfolge zum Freischalten + 11 neue Grinds um den Fortschritt im MP zu Dokumentieren








*Videos zum Spiel:
*
*Max Payne 3 - First Trailer   *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udF6lgzme-Q

*Max Payne 3 Official TV Commercial *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPc9LhKA5C4

*Max Payne 3 - Official Launch Trailer*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Uc_dbG7MR8


*PC Launch Trailer *
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6a8t3zL70A

*Die Waffen von Max Payne 3*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuvfMTXpCMI https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8R2w6WjZfs https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lld-njdeDLE 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbF89p5H8Oc


*Max Payne 3 Design and Technology Series*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=td7Y6ISS3nk https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69iDdW4lGCA
 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9FTvPSnkV5Ahttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p3KK0Z-rzlw


*Bilder zum Spiel:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr Bilder findet ihr hier: Max Payne 3 Screens

*Hintergrundbilder:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr Hintergrundbilder mit auswählbarer Auflösung gibt es hier: Rockstar Downloads


*Sonstiges:*

*Soundtrack*
Der Soundtrack zu Max Payne 3 wurde von der Gruppe HEALTH komponiert und besteht aus insgesamt 27 Titeln.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Download bei Itunes 8,99 €
Download bei Amazon 9,89 €

Am bekanntestens wird wohl das Lied aus dem TV Spot sein:

 Tears by HEALTH
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEH_LSL4rVw

Mir persönlich gefählt der Soundtrack ganz gut und bei einem Preis von 8,99€ für 27 Titel kann man eigentlich nichts falsch machen.
Aber das ist ja Geschmackssache.


*Comics*

Neben dem Soundtrack gibt es noch eine kostenlose 3 teilige Comic Serie zum Spiel.
Alle 3 Teile hier kostenlos runterladen

*Teil 1: After the Fall
Teil 2: Hoboken Blues
Teil 3: Fight and Flight*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Tests zum Spiel:

**Deutsche Testberichte:*

GameStar

PCGAMES

gamesaktuell
 
*
Englische Testberichte:*

Gamespot

gamesradar.

IGN


*Benchmarks:*

PCGH.DE

TECHSPOT.com

Notebookcheck.com

 Toms Hardware.com
​ Updates:
Hier werden alle Updates am Thread festgehalten, 
so dass jeder sofort sehen kann was sich seit dem letzen Besuch geändert habt.
*30.05.2012*: Erstellung  des Threads
*31.05.2012:* PC Launch Trailer hinzugefügt
*14.01.2013: *DLCs, Comic Teil 2 und 3 + Tests und Benchmarks hinzugefügt
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (30. Mai 2012)

reserviert


----------



## ich111 (30. Mai 2012)

Du hast ganze Arbeit geleistet


----------



## BartholomO (30. Mai 2012)

Welchen Kopierschutz soll Max Payne 3 eigentlich für den PC haben? Habe überall im Internet gesucht aber nicht wirkliche Fakten gefunden, dass einzigste was etwas raussticht, es ist Steamgebunden oder irre ich mich? Ich hoffe dass es keinen solchen Kopierschutz wie bei GTA 4 mit Social Club und allem (Hab ich aber gott sei dank nicht miterlebt da ich mir GTA 4 erst später gekauft habe) hat.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (30. Mai 2012)

Steam gebunden ist das Spiel nicht.

Unter dem Bild bei den System Vorraussetzungen stehts auch noch mal dabei. Geht dort eventuell was unter.




> Ansonsten werden noch 35 GB an Festplattenspeicher benötigt,
> ein Rockstar Social Club Account um das Spiel zu aktivieren
> sowie  ein GameShield Account für den Multiplayer Part.


----------



## BartholomO (30. Mai 2012)

Hm soweit ich dass sehe ist es aber aufjedenfall kein Always On DRM oder? Lediglich registrieren muss man sich beim Social Club oder? Warum wird bei diesem Spiel über den Kopierschutz so stark geschwiegen, dass man im Internet so wenig darüber findet... ist echt komisch.


----------



## hEiMkInD (30. Mai 2012)

hi,
habs heute schon im briefkasten gehabt und gleich istalliert.35 gb sind schon heftig!
als ich dann die 4 dvd`s durchgeboxt hatte konnte ich das spiel nicht starten! WTF!
geht wahrscheinlich nicht vor dem release am 30.05

musste das mal loswerden..........

hEiMkInD


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (31. Mai 2012)

Auf Steam ist nun wenn auch etwas verzögert der Pre-Load gestartet.
Laut Steam ist das Spiel 29,3 GB groß.


----------



## acti0n (31. Mai 2012)

Ich habe es bei mir installiert (Retail) und es nimmt 28,1 GB Festplattenplatz bei mir ein.

Leider kann ich es noch nicht starten.. Doofes DRM. Ich hoffe, dass es um 00:00:01 dann geht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sertix (31. Mai 2012)

Der Protagonist wird auch immer molliger. 

Erinnert mich an den Shädbase Comic hier 
Shädbase - Payneful


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (31. Mai 2012)

lol

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAaGk7eowkw


----------



## GrEmLiNg (31. Mai 2012)

Info zur Vorbestellung

Spielen Sie bereits am Release-Tag!
Ihre Downloadlinks und den Aktivierungskey bekommen Sie per E-Mail am 01/06/2012 um 06:01 Uhr.

So steht es bei GamesStop wird wohl nix mit 00:00 uhr 

Weill hab schon überlegt es mir zu laden mit meiner 32 mb leitung, aber wenn es eh erst um 6 uhr freigeschaltet wird. Ja dann kann ich es mir auch im laden kaufen


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (31. Mai 2012)

Rockstar hat soeben den PC Launch Trailer veröffentlicht.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6a8t3zL70A


----------



## alm0st (1. Juni 2012)

Ich dachte gestern schon dass der Preload über Steam nicht vor Montagabend fertig werden würde: 80 kbit/s in den ersten 4 Stunden  Über Nacht kam ich aber auf die vollen 1.5 Mbit/s und heute Morgen hatte ich tatsächlich die 100%


----------



## massaker (1. Juni 2012)

R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:
			
		

> ...und heute Morgen hatte ich tatsächlich die 100%


...und weiter? Wo sind die ersten Erfahrungen? Oder müsstest Du, wie ich, erstmal zur Arbeit bzw am RL teilnehmen bevor es dann zur Sache gehen kann?


----------



## alm0st (1. Juni 2012)

Ja musste leider direkt in die Arbeit weiter  Zumal ichs auch noch nicht starten konnte (heute Früh um halb 8)


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (1. Juni 2012)

Ist die Retail eigtl. Steamless und nur mit dem R* Social Blabub gedongelt?
Kann man eine PEGI/US Version auch in DE "aktivieren"?


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juni 2012)

Boah was kotzt mich das im Moment an.
Jedes Spiel das ich in den letzten Monaten am Release-Tag spielen wollte, hat Zicken gemacht. Batman AC (DX11 nicht spielbar), Skyrim (alle 5 Min. Crash to Desktop), Witcher 2 EE (alle 5 Min. Crash to Desktop), Risen 2 (Startet nicht wegen Sound-Einstellungen).
Und fast schon erwartungsgemäß natürlich auch Max Payne 3. Gestern Preload über Steam. Heute installiert. Spiel gestartet, Start-Screen kommt, Enter gedrückt.......und wie sie sehen, sehen sie nix. Einblendung "Initialisiert" und dann geht's nicht weiter.
Wann kommen endlich noch mal Games, die auch schon zum Release funktionieren.


----------



## massaker (1. Juni 2012)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Ist die Retail eigtl. Steamless und nur mit dem R* Social Blabub gedonge?...


Habe gestern für 44,- beim Blödmarkt geholt. Meine Retail ist steamless, Social Club ist nur für MP erforderlich, ansonsten kannst du Registrierung überspringen.


----------



## hellibelli (1. Juni 2012)

Habe mir heute auch Max Payne 3 zugelegt. Installiert habe ich es  bekommen. Aber es startet nicht. Es öffnet sich nur der Auto-updater und  das war es dann mit dem Status : Inaktiv dann schließt der sich wieder  und es passiert rein gar nichts. Es ist anscheinend echt zu viel  verlangt das man ein Spiel spielen möchte wenn man es sich gekauft hat.  Es ist ja noch nicht einmal auf Multiplyer ausgelegt so das es  Serverprobleme geben könnte, nein es muss halt nur immer auf den  aktuellen Stand gebracht werden und das war es dann auch schon. Aber  selbst das bekommt man nicht hin. Dreck hier.


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juni 2012)

Amazon.de trödelt bei mir rum. Die Special Edition ist noch nicht versendet worden. -.- Dafür gab es eine E-Mail: 



Spoiler



Guten Tag,

wir bedauern, dass es bei Ihrer Amazon.de-Bestellung  (xxxx) vom 24. Mai 2012 zu einer Verzögerung gekommen  ist. Wir haben allerdings gute Nachrichten: Ihre Bestellung wird in  Kürze an Sie versandt! Sie sollten innerhalb eines Werktages eine  Versandbestätigung für folgende(n) Artikel erhalten:
   "Max Payne 3 - Special Edition (uncut) [PEGI]"
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B006BSRDV4

In  der Versandbestätigung finden Sie das aktualisierte voraussichtliche  Lieferdatum sowie eine Paketverfolgungsnummer, falls vorhanden.

Falls  Sie per Kreditkarte oder Bankeinzug bezahlen, wird Ihr Konto  selbstverständlich erst belastet, wenn der oder die Artikel versandt  werden. Sie erhalten dann eine E-Mail mit allen Angaben zum Versand von  uns.

Wir entschuldigen uns für die Ihnen durch die Verzögerung entstandenen Unannehmlichkeiten.

(Bitte  antworten Sie nicht auf dieses Schreiben, da die E-Mail-Adresse nur zur  Versendung, nicht aber zum Empfang von E-Mails eingerichtet ist.)

Freundliche Grüße

Kundenservice Amazon.de 
http://www.amazon.de
============================== 

*****
WARUM HAT SICH DAS VORAUSSICHTLICHE LIEFERDATUM GEÄNDERT?
Wir  tun unser Bestes, den voraussichtlichen Liefertermin einzuhalten und  gleichen unsere Daten laufend mit denen unserer Zulieferer ab. Leider  kann es vereinzelt zu unerwarteten Änderungen kommen, beispielsweise  wenn ein Artikel kurzfristig nicht beim Lieferanten verfügbar ist, sich  das Erscheinungsdatum eines Artikels verschiebt oder sich der  Versandprozess verzögert.

*****
WIE ÄNDERE ODER STORNIERE ICH MEINE BESTELLUNG?
Sie können Ihre Bestellung jederzeit über "Mein Konto" auf unserer Website (http://www.amazon.de)  ändern, solange sie sich noch nicht im Versandprozess befindet. Wird  Ihnen bereits der Status "Versand in Kürze" angezeigt, sehen Sie die  Schaltfläche "Stornierung anfordern". In diesem Fall ist eine  Stornierung eventuell noch möglich, kann jedoch nicht generell  garantiert werden. Weitere Informationen zum Stornieren von Artikeln  finden Sie auf unseren Hilfeseiten: 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200131430

*****
WAS MACHE ICH, WENN ICH EINE BEREITS VERSANDTE BESTELLUNG NICHT MEHR BENÖTIGE?
Wenn  die versandte Bestellung nicht mehr rechtzeitig ankommt, können Sie  entweder die Annahme verweigern oder die Sendung über das  Rücksendezentrum (www.amazon.de/ruecksendezentrum) zurückgeben.

*****
WIE KONTAKTIERE ICH SIE ZU MEINER BESTELLUNG?
Wenn  Sie weitere Fragen haben oder unseren Kundenservice kontaktieren  möchten, klicken Sie bitte auf folgende Hilfeseite zum Thema  "Lieferung":
http://www.amazon.de/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=504938

*****


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Juni 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Boah was kotzt mich das im Moment an.
> Jedes Spiel das ich in den letzten Monaten am Release-Tag spielen wollte, hat Zicken gemacht. Batman AC (DX11 nicht spielbar), Skyrim (alle 5 Min. Crash to Desktop), Witcher 2 EE (alle 5 Min. Crash to Desktop), Risen 2 (Startet nicht wegen Sound-Einstellungen).
> Und fast schon erwartungsgemäß natürlich auch Max Payne 3. Gestern Preload über Steam. Heute installiert. Spiel gestartet, Start-Screen kommt, Enter gedrückt.......und wie sie sehen, sehen sie nix. Einblendung "Initialisiert" und dann geht's nicht weiter.
> Wann kommen endlich noch mal Games, die auch schon zum Release funktionieren.


 
Bei uns hat mehrfaches Starten geholfen - wir hatten auch erst das "Initialisieren"-Ding


----------



## hellibelli (1. Juni 2012)

Also bei mir geht rein gar nichts. Gerade auch mal Social Club installiert. Kann mich aber nicht mit meinen Daten einloggen, nur auf der HP vom Social Club kann ich mich mit meinen Daten einloggen. Aber über die Ausführende Datei nach der Installation geht es bei mir nicht. 

Weiss nicht was ich nun machen soll. Hat sonst kein anderer das gleiche Problem?


----------



## andi884 (1. Juni 2012)

bei mir ist seit heute morgen um neun das Spiel bei Steam nicht verfügbar, habe es gestern gedownloaded und heute früh um neun hat es sich zu 75% initialisiert danach abgebrochen weil die server angeblich überlastet waren seitdem bekomme ich immer die Meldung das das Spiel zurzeit nicht verfügbar ist und ich es später probieren soll. Ich finde das ist absolut frech erst etwas als pre load anzubieten und dann es nicht schaffen das ding auch freizuschalten. Hat noch jemand das Problem?


----------



## Gsg9000 (1. Juni 2012)

hellibelli schrieb:


> Also bei mir geht rein gar nichts. Gerade auch mal Social Club installiert. Kann mich aber nicht mit meinen Daten einloggen, nur auf der HP vom Social Club kann ich mich mit meinen Daten einloggen. Aber über die Ausführende Datei nach der Installation geht es bei mir nicht.
> 
> Weiss nicht was ich nun machen soll. Hat sonst kein anderer das gleiche Problem?



Ich habe genau das gleiche problem, ich Instaliere es gerade zum 3ten mal neu. 
Ich kam bis jetzt immer nur bis dahin wo der Auto Updater was lädt und danach drück ich 
auf Spielen und nix geht mehr -.- das kann doch nicht wahr sein, wofür kaufen wir überhaupt 
noch Spiele -.-


----------



## hellibelli (1. Juni 2012)

Jap richtig. Es sollte sich bald kein Gamestudio mehr wundern, wenn man sich die Games aus dem Internet zieht und es sich crackt und dann keinerlei Probleme hat. 

Womit rechtfertigt man eigentlich den Kauf eines Spiels noch. Eine DVD-Hülle mit Cover? 4 DVD`S? Eine langwierige und nervige DVD wechsel Orgie? Ne ganz im Ernst bis jetzt habe ich mir wirklich immer Games gekauft, aber so langsam verliert man die Lust den Entwicklern Geld in den Arsch zu stecken für ein Produkt welches im Originalen Zustand nicht vernünftig bzw. erst gar nicht läuft. 

Sollen sich nicht wundern wenn man zum Pirat wird.


----------



## couchpotat0 (1. Juni 2012)

Bei mir passiert auch nix ! Spiel installiert, gestartet, Patch gezogen, danach öffnet sich im Taskmanager Maxpayne3.exe aber passiert nix, Autoupdater sagt inaktiv -.- Nix geht 44 € umsonst ?!


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juni 2012)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Bei uns hat mehrfaches Starten geholfen - wir hatten auch erst das "Initialisieren"-Ding



Danke für den Hinweis. Mittlerweile funktioniert es.


----------



## morpheus620 (1. Juni 2012)

hallo,

bei mir geht auch nix.
spiel installiert.patch gezogen und das war es.
drücke ich auf die exe passiert gar nix.
drecks social club ist auch installiert.dieser müsste sich ja öffnen.
fehlanzeige.
kotzt mich echt an.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juni 2012)

Was spricht die Grafik?


----------



## Gsg9000 (1. Juni 2012)

Also gibt es mehrere die dieses Problem haben, joa ich denke mal jeder von euch hat die Orginale DVD Version und keine Steam Version oder ?


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Juni 2012)

Die Unterschiede zwischen Retail Boxed und Steam sowie PEGI und USK wären noch gut.


----------



## morpheus620 (1. Juni 2012)

ja,dvd version.


----------



## couchpotat0 (1. Juni 2012)

jop dvd-version frisch von saturn 1 std installiert und nu kann man nich zocken -.-


----------



## hellibelli (1. Juni 2012)

Jap habe auch die DVD Version. Zwar nicht vom Saturn aber von Expert!


----------



## Gsg9000 (1. Juni 2012)

Also wüsste ich es nicht besser, würde ich sagen das Rockster Games auf den DVD´s irgendein Fehler ist und wir deswegen es 
nicht Spielen können ! Also das unsere Version imoment totaler schrott ist !!! -.-

weil die es über Steam haben keine probleme haben.


----------



## BartholomO (1. Juni 2012)

@hellibelli

Wie viel kostets beim Expert bei dir?


----------



## morpheus620 (1. Juni 2012)

ich habe aber auch schom gelesen das es bei einigen geht und die haben die dvd version.


----------



## hellibelli (1. Juni 2012)

Habe 37€ bezahlt da irgend ein Jubiläumsangebot! Habe mich sogar gefreut. Aber selbst 37 € sind zu viel wenn man nur die DVD`s ins Laufwerk schieben kann um irgendwas zu installieren was eh nicht geht!


----------



## Gsg9000 (1. Juni 2012)

Das ergibt doch so kein Sinn, man klickt auf offline Spielen es lädt kurz und dann bricht es wieder ab. Ich warte schon gespannt 
auf eine erklärung von Rockster was die machen wollen und wann ich mein Geld was ich ausgegeben habe nutzen kann....


----------



## couchpotat0 (1. Juni 2012)

Nimmt Saturn eigentlich noch nicht aktivierte Spiele zurück ?!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Juni 2012)

So, die Kollegen von der Games, die auch das Problem hatten, konnten sich mit einem Treiber-Udate bei der verwendeten Radeon behelfen.

Habt ihr alle den aktuellen Catalyst?
AMD Catalyst


----------



## andi884 (1. Juni 2012)

nö ich hab die steam version und kanns auch nich starten liegt aber glaube ich an steam da steht imer nur das das spiel zur zeit nicht verfügbar wäre


----------



## Gast1668381003 (1. Juni 2012)

Gsg9000 schrieb:


> Also wüsste ich es nicht besser, würde ich sagen das Rockster Games auf den DVD´s irgendein Fehler ist und wir deswegen es
> nicht Spielen können ! Also das unsere Version imoment totaler schrott ist !!! -.-
> 
> weil die es über Steam haben keine probleme haben.



Scheinbar hat Rockstar das ganze VORHER nicht getestet  
Sonst wüssten sie nämlich, daß mit der Installation von den DVDs irgendwas nicht stimmt.

Das sich bei 4 DVDs und 35 GB irgendein Installationsfehler einschleicht, wundert mich allerdings kaum 

Ärgerlich ist es natürlich trotzdem - sowas darf einfach nicht passieren ! 

Und all die, die es sich über die üblichen "Warez"-Seiten gesaugt haben, können es vermutlich schon munter und ohne Probleme spielen


----------



## Gsg9000 (1. Juni 2012)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So, die Kollegen von der Games, die auch das Problem hatten, konnten sich mit einem Treiber-Udate bei der verwendeten Radeon behelfen.
> 
> Habt ihr alle den aktuellen Catalyst?
> AMD Catalyst


 
Hey, ich habe Nvidia keine ATI Grafikarte und kann es trotzdem nicht starten !!


----------



## morpheus620 (1. Juni 2012)

ich habe die lösung.bei mir geht es nun.

den max payne ordner auf C kopieren und umbenennen .in der registrierung ändern.dann geht es.

edit: oder probiert mal einfach den ordner umzubennen nach MaxPayne3


----------



## Gsg9000 (1. Juni 2012)

Neuer Nvidia Grafik Treiber für MaxPanye 3 ist da. 

NVIDIA DRIVERS 301.42WHQL

*GeForce R300 Driver*




*
**Version:*

*301.42 WHQL*

*Freigabedatum:*

*2012.05.22*

*Betriebssystem:*

*Windows Vista 64-bit, Windows 7 64-bit*

*Sprache:*

*Deutsch*

*Dateigröße:*

*202                           MB                       *


----------



## Gsg9000 (1. Juni 2012)

morpheus620 schrieb:


> ich habe die lösung.bei mir geht es nun.
> 
> den max payne ordner auf C kopieren und umbenennen .in der registrierung ändern.dann geht es.
> 
> edit: oder probiert mal einfach den ordner umzubennen nach MaxPayne3



Es geht ) danke für dein Tipp bin drin konnte mich einlogen und 
kann jetzt endlich zocken, danke nochmal


----------



## couchpotat0 (1. Juni 2012)

Cool und wenn man auf C: halt kein Speicherplatz für das Game hat ?! -.- danke Rockstar !


----------



## morpheus620 (1. Juni 2012)

couchpotat0 schrieb:


> Cool und wenn man auf C: halt kein Speicherplatz für das Game hat ?! -.- danke Rockstar !


 
Es muss nicht unbedingt C sein. Geht auch ne andere platte.


----------



## couchpotat0 (1. Juni 2012)

Wo finde ich denn registry eintrag ?


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juni 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Was spricht die Grafik?



Die Grafik ist gut, hat einige schicke Momente, ist jetzt aber auch nicht überragend. Trotz DX11 typisch Rockstar eben.
So gefällt mir die Animation von Max nicht so wirklich. Das wirkt etwas hölzern.
Aber fordernd ist die Grafik. Mein 690 wird trotz Framelimiter (60Fps) und VSync laut Afterburner mit 90-99% ausgelastet


----------



## morpheus620 (1. Juni 2012)

couchpotat0 schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn registry eintrag ?


 

da musst du nicht unbedingt was ändern.ordner muss auch nicht verschoben werden.einfach den ordner von Max Payne 3 zu MaxPayne3 ändern.


----------



## couchpotat0 (1. Juni 2012)

morpheus620 schrieb:


> da musst du nicht unbedingt was ändern.ordner muss auch nicht verschoben werden.einfach den ordner von Max Payne 3 zu MaxPayne3 ändern.


 

ebend nicht danach kommt bei mir Spieldatei nicht gefunden wenn ich die .exe öffne ! -.-


----------



## morpheus620 (1. Juni 2012)

couchpotat0 schrieb:


> ebend nicht danach kommt bei mir Spieldatei nicht gefunden wenn ich die .exe öffne ! -.-


 

dann musst du die registrierung doch noch ändern.

regedit öffnen und bei einem 64bit system findet man es dort: [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Rockstar Games\Max Payne 3]


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Juni 2012)

Nach Lektüre diverser Threads könnte ein Problem mit der Social-Club-Version vorzuliegen. Da die aktuelle Version mitgeliefert wird, sollte man die am besten noch einmal von Hand installiert werden.


----------



## couchpotat0 (1. Juni 2012)

ich installier es mal auf C: jetzt mal schaun .. vllt spackt es deswegen rum.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (1. Juni 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Die Grafik ist gut, hat einige schicke Momente, ist jetzt aber auch nicht überragend. Trotz DX11 typisch Rockstar eben.
> So gefällt mir die Animation von Max nicht so wirklich. Das wirkt etwas hölzern.
> Aber fordernd ist die Grafik. Mein 690 wird trotz Framelimiter (60Fps) und VSync laut Afterburner mit 90-99% ausgelastet



Was mich mal interesiert:

Mit vielviel FPS läuft das Spiel mit deiner GTX 690 () OHNE Framelimiter und OHNE V-Sync ?


----------



## Gsg9000 (1. Juni 2012)

Das Game kotzt mich immer mehr an, jetzt läuft es zwar vom starten her aber es ruckelt sich so dermßenab das geht garnicht !!!! 

Habe ein I core 7 mit 3.0 Ghz 
GTX 580 Amp2
16 Gb Ram 
Asrock Gen 3 Extrem Board 
und gerade noch neusten Nvidia Treiber Instaliert !!! 

Kann mir jemand helfen ?


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Juni 2012)

Schalte mal MSAA im Spiel aus


----------



## Dacuba (1. Juni 2012)

warum kauft ihr auch immer sofort games am release tag, ist doch klar wie vodka, das es da nur probleme gibt mit der verbugten software?!


----------



## Gast1668381003 (1. Juni 2012)

Gsg9000 schrieb:


> Das Game kotzt mich immer mehr an, jetzt läuft es zwar vom starten her aber es ruckelt sich so dermßenab das geht garnicht !!!!
> 
> Habe ein I core 7 mit 3.0 Ghz
> GTX 580 Amp2
> ...



Wenn sogar eine *GTX 690 bei gerade mal 60 FPS zu 90-99 % ausgelastet wird*, wundert es dich dann, daß eine einzelne GTX 580 scheinbar total überfordert ist ? 

MSAA könnten allerdings massenhaft Leistung verschlingen - ist bei BF 3 ja auch so.


----------



## Jacke wie Hose (1. Juni 2012)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Wenn sogar eine *GTX 690 bei gerade mal 60 FPS zu 90-99 % ausgelastet wird*, wundert es dich dann, daß eine einzelne GTX 580 scheinbar total überfordert ist ?
> 
> MSAA könnten allerdings massenhaft Leistung verschlingen - ist bei BF 3 ja auch so.



Da steht aber "Mein 690 wird *trotz Framelimiter (60Fps) und VSync* laut Afterburner mit 90-99% ausgelastet".


----------



## PCGH_Marc (1. Juni 2012)

MSAA frisst Leistung und weil Deferred auch verdammt viel VRAM.


----------



## MoDeM (1. Juni 2012)

habs direkt mal angetestet und das mit 2x GTX680 im SLI. Erst gabs Probleme mit dem Profil so das ich nur eine Karte hatte. Die war dann zwar 100% ausgelastet jedoch bewegten sich die FPS zwischen 60 und 120. Das ist iO und ließ sich auch gut spielen.

Nachdem ich jetzt das Profil richtig habe ist die Auslastung je nach Szene der beiden Karten um die 70-95%. Hab die Frames per Inspector auf 118 begrenzt und fahre vSync bei 120Hz. Läuft extremst gut muss ich sagen. Gutes Spielgefühl auch wenn selbst mein SLI Gespann dabei ab und an mal ins Schwitzen kommt. Aber okay ... bei 118 fps nicht verwunderlich. Ich werd nachher nochmal das AA von 2 auf 4 erhöhen. VRAM scheints auch ordentlich zu fressen. Im Maximum bin ich schon mit 2xAA bei 1560mb. 

Gruß
MoDeM

edit:

achso. natürlich auf 1080p alles auf Sehr Hoch , 2xAA


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juni 2012)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Was mich mal interesiert:
> 
> Mit vielviel FPS läuft das Spiel mit deiner GTX 690 () OHNE Framelimiter und OHNE V-Sync ?



Also Fraps sagt:

58 Fps min.
88 Fps max.
70,57 Fps Avg.

Max. Settings @ Full-HD

Extra für dich gebencht.


----------



## MoDeM (1. Juni 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also Fraps sagt:
> 
> 58 Fps min.
> 88 Fps max.
> ...


 
irgendwie kommt mir das wenig vor. siehe mein post oben 
liegts am höheren AA?


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juni 2012)

Das waren meine Settings:


----------



## Gsg9000 (1. Juni 2012)

Also egal was ich ausschalte und runterschraube es ruckelt wie hölle !!! 
Und dafür 50 € ausgeben ?! Oh man das kann doch nicht mehr sein -.-


----------



## Gsg9000 (1. Juni 2012)

Selbst mein Video Speicher sagt ich nutze gerade mal 401 von 3072 insgesamt, da kann doch was nicht stimmen oder ?


----------



## MoDeM (1. Juni 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das waren meine Settings:


 
habs direkt mal schnell getestet. 8AA ist echt der performance killer. liege trotzdem noch bei 70-95 (in dem abschnitt in dem ich gerade bin). dann kommt es also hin.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juni 2012)

MoDeM schrieb:


> habs direkt mal schnell getestet. 8AA ist echt der performance killer. liege trotzdem noch bei 70-95 (in dem abschnitt in dem ich gerade bin). dann kommt es also hin.



Aha. Gut, dann passt es ja. 




Dacuba schrieb:


> warum kauft ihr auch immer sofort games am release tag, ist doch klar wie vodka, das es da nur probleme gibt mit der verbugten software?!



Warum denn nicht?
Ich habe keine Lust ein halbes Jahr (oder länger zu warten).
Und wie sich zeigt, gibt es für viele der Probleme schon direkt am ersten Tag auch Lösungen.


----------



## hellibelli (1. Juni 2012)

Hey echt genial der Tip mit der Registry. Keine Ahnung warum man das verbockt hat, aber es läuft jetzt. Besten Dank.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (1. Juni 2012)

Ein paar interessante Lösungsansätze

Max Payne 3 - PCGamingWiki - bugs, crashes, freezes, fixes and workarounds


----------



## morpheus620 (1. Juni 2012)

bei mir hat es auch geruckelt am anfang.hatte unter 20fps.
hab vsync abgeschaltet und den 301.42 WHQL installiert.danach ging es.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (1. Juni 2012)

Achja, bei der Konsole flutschte das einfach wie Sahne. CD Rein und abgehts, *trolololo*. Soviel zum Thema Install & Play
/ironie off

Sollte den Thread (gleich neben Diablo III) im Konsole vs. PC Thread mal rezitieren


----------



## couchpotat0 (1. Juni 2012)

Es funktioniert immer noch nicht ! Habe Social Club geupdatet, auf ne andere Partition installiert nix -.- das ist ne frechheit -.-


----------



## MOD6699 (1. Juni 2012)

Naja dafür flutscht das beim PC besser wenn mal was veraltet ist


----------



## PakiXT (1. Juni 2012)

Der tut gerade das vierte Update runterladen und ich will endlich zocken und sehen wie es auf meiner Hardware läuft. Wer hat das Spiel auf einer SSD instaliert ??


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juni 2012)

PakiXT schrieb:
			
		

> Wer hat das Spiel auf einer SSD instaliert ??



Ich. Warum fragst du?


----------



## PakiXT (1. Juni 2012)

Wegen der fetten 35 GB


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte vorher etwas Platz geschaffen, sonst wäre es eng geworden mit der Installation.


----------



## tune389 (1. Juni 2012)

Gibt es schon Lösungs Ansätze für das Initialisierung's Problem bei dem es nicht weiter geht? Auf meinem 2ten Rechner leuft das Game Super (FX 6100 AMD / GTX 275 AMP) aber auf meinem Geht ab dem initialisieren nix mehr (FX8120 AMd / 2x NGTX 560). Heist wohl auf den nächsten Patch warten?


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juni 2012)

tune389 schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Lösungs Ansätze für das Initialisierung's Problem bei dem es nicht weiter geht? Auf meinem 2ten Rechner leuft das Game Super (FX 6100 AMD / GTX 275 AMP) aber auf meinem Geht ab dem initialisieren nix mehr (FX8120 AMd / 2x NGTX 560). Heist wohl auf den nächsten Patch warten?



Also bei meinem Sys. (Win7 64bit) war es komischerweise so, dass es erst lief, als ich die .exe Datei als Administrator im Win 7 Kompatibilitätsmodus (  ) laufen ließ. Jetzt klappt es ohne Probleme, und ohne das ich es als Admin ausführen muss und ohne Komp.-Modus.


----------



## couchpotat0 (1. Juni 2012)

Also ich habs ohne Probleme Installiert, aber zum laufen bekomme ich es nicht.
Ich habe alles Aktuallisiert, Grafikkarten Treiber, Visual C++, DirectX 9  & 11, Rockstar Games Social Club, einfach alles, und die .exe lässt  sich nicht starten


----------



## acti0n (1. Juni 2012)

Ich habe die PEGI (Uncut) Retail von Amazon und konnte es ohne Probleme installieren.

Habe dann vorhin den Patch heruntergeladen und installiert. Auch ohne Probleme.

Das Spiel ist der totale Hammer. Ich zocke auf 1980x1080 mit Maximalen Details, ohne MSAA. Ich habe absolut keine FPS-Probleme.

CPU: Core 2 Quad Q9550, Asus Ati Radeon 6950 DCII, 8 GB RAM, Win 7 x64

Wer mit mir im MP spielen möchte: http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/member/acti0n


----------



## PakiXT (1. Juni 2012)

Also nach 90 Minuten Instalieren und Updaten geht das Spiel bei mir auch Perfekt auf Full HD und Maximalen Details. Tesselation ist auf Normal und MSAA auf 4x. Aber bei mir geht Fraps nicht -.-


----------



## tune389 (1. Juni 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Sys. (Win7 64bit) war es komischerweise so, dass es erst lief, als ich die .exe Datei als Administrator im Win 7 Kompatibilitätsmodus (  ) laufen ließ. Jetzt klappt es ohne Probleme, und ohne das ich es als Admin ausführen muss und ohne Komp.-Modus.


 
Hey danke man, es geht tatsächlich wenn ich Win 7 im Kompatiblitätsmodus einstelle. Vielen Dank ;D


----------



## Robonator (1. Juni 2012)

> Das Spiel ist der totale Hammer. Ich zocke auf 1980x1080 mit Maximalen Details, ohne MSAA. Ich habe absolut keine FPS-Probleme.
> 
> CPU: Core 2 Quad Q9550, Asus Ati Radeon 6950 DCII, 8 GB RAM, Win 7 x64


Das heißt das ich mit meiner kleinen 6850 noch hoffen darf?


----------



## couchpotat0 (1. Juni 2012)

Bin jetzt beim 3. x Installieren, das kann doch nicht wahr sein. . wenn's jetzt nicht geht kann ich nur hoffen das Saturn denn Mist zurück nimmt. .


----------



## sacodebasura (1. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab wirklich alles ausprobiert was hier im Thread steht, aber es bleibt immernoch bei ''Initialisierung'' stehen. Hab 15 min gewartet aber nix hat sich getan. Hat vielleicht irgendjemand noch eine andere Idee? ^^


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juni 2012)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Das heißt das ich mit meiner kleinen 6850 noch hoffen darf?



Ich denke schon. Das Game hat so viele Stellschrauben, dass es bestimmt auch auf der 6850 vernünftig laufen kann.


----------



## morpheus620 (1. Juni 2012)

couchpotat0 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt beim 3. x Installieren, das kann doch nicht wahr sein. . wenn's jetzt nicht geht kann ich nur hoffen das Saturn denn Mist zurück nimmt. .


 

was geht denn bei dir nicht ?


----------



## Robonator (1. Juni 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich denke schon. Das Game hat so viele Stellschrauben, dass es bestimmt auch auf der 6850 vernünftig laufen kann.


 
Ich werds "gleich" (in 5.5 Stunden) mal aufs Maximum ohne AA hauen und schauen wie es läuft. 30 Fps ohne Einbrüche sind für mich noch spielbar


----------



## couchpotat0 (1. Juni 2012)

morpheus620 schrieb:


> was geht denn bei dir nicht ?


 

Spiel installiert 1a, möchte denn Launcher starten auch super, denn will er das update ziehen auch gut, denn will er das update installieren bumm steht einfach nur noch da im Auto-Updater "inaktiv" und habe schon wirklich jede Lösung in Betracht bezogen bis jetzt ...


----------



## Gsg9000 (1. Juni 2012)

Leute ich brauche jetzt bitte bitte von irgendjemand einen rat ! 

MEIN PC : 

Intel I Core 7 2600 K @ 3,4 Ghz

Gtx 580 Zotac AMP mit 3072 Ram 

16 Gb Ram DDR 3 

Asrock Extrem Gen 3 


Ich habe jetzt bei Max Payne 3 alles runter geschraubt alles auf normal kein aa oder sonstiges sogar auflösung auf 1280*1024 gesetzt
und es Ruckelt wie sau !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bitte biite wenn irgend jemand das Problem hat bitte bei mir melden....


----------



## Kalinoff (1. Juni 2012)

Moin,

also ich habs installiert (1 Stunde lang!?), gepatcht und jetzt will ichs starten, dann kommt das kleine Fenster wie beim Update, er schreibt links bei Status "Inaktiv" rein und machts wieder zu, wenn ich auf Pause drücke, kann ich "Spielen" auswählen, dann bleibt die "PlayMaxPayne3.exe" im Task-Manager und nix passiert... -.-'


----------



## couchpotat0 (1. Juni 2012)

Kalinoff schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also ich habs installiert (1 Stunde lang!?), gepatcht und jetzt will ichs starten, dann kommt das kleine Fenster wie beim Update, er schreibt links bei Status "Inaktiv" rein und machts wieder zu, wenn ich auf Pause drücke, kann ich "Spielen" auswählen, dann bleibt die "PlayMaxPayne3.exe" im Task-Manager und nix passiert... -.-'


 

yeah endlich mal einer mit meinem problem hier !


----------



## Kalinoff (1. Juni 2012)

Dito  ...stell ich mich also nicht als einziger zu blöd an


----------



## Robonator (1. Juni 2012)

Google sagt:


> Auch im Steam-Forum mehren sich die Meldungen von Spielern die mit denselben Schwierigkeiten zu kämpfen haben. Rockstar Games reagierte inzwischen mit einem Support-Eintrag auf ihrer Webseite, welche den Usern empfiehlt Microsoft.NET Framework und Visual C++ neu zu installieren. Dazu soll man auch darauf achten, dass sich DirectX 9, DirectX 11 und alle weiteren Treiber auf dem aktuellsten Stand befinden. Falls das alles nichts hilft, könnte das vorübergehende deaktivieren der Firewall und des Virenschutzes das Problem vielleicht lösen.


----------



## böhser onkel (1. Juni 2012)

Ich bekomm den Fehler

Error - Win Vista
Sie benötigen SP1 oder höher

Ich hab aber Win7 Sp1


Was kann ich machen ums zu zocken??


----------



## couchpotat0 (1. Juni 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Google sagt:Auch im Steam-Forum mehren sich die Meldungen von Spielern die mit  denselben Schwierigkeiten zu kämpfen haben. Rockstar Games reagierte  inzwischen mit einem Support-Eintrag auf ihrer Webseite, welche den  Usern empfiehlt Microsoft.NET Framework und Visual C++ neu zu  installieren. Dazu soll man auch darauf achten, dass sich DirectX 9,  DirectX 11 und alle weiteren Treiber auf dem aktuellsten Stand befinden.  Falls das alles nichts hilft, könnte das vorübergehende deaktivieren  der Firewall und des Virenschutzes das Problem vielleicht lösen.


 

Diese Lösungsansätze sind ein Witz und hab sie schon mindestes gefühlte 20 x durchgeführt.


----------



## Robonator (1. Juni 2012)

böhser onkel schrieb:


> Ich bekomm den Fehler
> 
> Error - Win Vista
> Sie benötigen SP1 oder höher
> ...


 
Hab eben auch gelesen das es möglicherweise helfen kann die .exe im Win7 SP1 Modus auszuführen und natürlich als Admin.


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juni 2012)

Allen die Probleme haben, kann ich nur empfehlen mal im Steam Forum vorbei zu schauen. Dort wird ausgiebig über Probleme und eventuelle Problemlösungen diskutiert (auch interessant für Retail-Käufer).

http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=339


----------



## morpheus620 (1. Juni 2012)

couchpotat0 schrieb:


> Spiel installiert 1a, möchte denn Launcher starten auch super, denn will er das update ziehen auch gut, denn will er das update installieren bumm steht einfach nur noch da im Auto-Updater "inaktiv" und habe schon wirklich jede Lösung in Betracht bezogen bis jetzt ...


 
mal den rechner neugestartet und danach nochmal probiert zu patchen?


----------



## couchpotat0 (1. Juni 2012)

morpheus620 schrieb:


> mal den rechner neugestartet und danach nochmal probiert zu patchen?


 
jap nachdem ich meine nvidia treiber aktualisiert hatte.


----------



## Gast1663794601 (1. Juni 2012)

schon sehr lustig... was sich rockstar alles einfallen lässt xD! Aber ihr müsst euch eigentlich freuen!!! weil ihr könnt es wenigstens installieren . Ich kann das Spiel nichmal installieren nach der 1 DVD hängt sich der manager auf und das wars dann auch! vllt hat ja jemand das selbe problem wie ich und weis rat.
danke schonmal im vorraus für die Hilfe


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juni 2012)

Hurricane_the_first schrieb:
			
		

> schon sehr lustig... was sich rockstar alles einfallen lässt xD! Aber ihr müsst euch eigentlich freuen!!! weil ihr könnt es wenigstens installieren . Ich kann das Spiel nichmal installieren nach der 1 DVD hängt sich der manager auf und das wars dann auch! vllt hat ja jemand das selbe problem wie ich und weis rat.
> danke schonmal im vorraus für die Hilfe



Das wird ja immer toller.
Hauptsache mal ein unausgereiftes Game auf den Markt werfen, wo scheinbar die Qualitätskontrolle "vergessen" wurde.


----------



## E_Dog (1. Juni 2012)

Kalinoff schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> also ich habs installiert (1 Stunde lang!?), gepatcht und jetzt will ichs starten, dann kommt das kleine Fenster wie beim Update, er schreibt links bei Status "Inaktiv" rein und machts wieder zu, wenn ich auf Pause drücke, kann ich "Spielen" auswählen, dann bleibt die "PlayMaxPayne3.exe" im Task-Manager und nix passiert... -.-'



Jo, bei mir genau das gleiche


----------



## Gast1663794601 (1. Juni 2012)

DU sagst es Cook2211 find ich auch nicht "in ordnung"  aber hauptsache die verkaufszahlen stimmen  dann freut sich rockstar games


----------



## couchpotat0 (1. Juni 2012)

E_Dog schrieb:


> Jo, bei mir genau das gleiche


 

Willkommen im Club


----------



## CeresPK (1. Juni 2012)

Frage an die bei denen das Spiel überhaupt nicht erst startet?

nutzt ihr Raid0 (Spiel vlt sogar darauf installiert?) oder Multimonitoring?
Als Antiviren-Software vlt. Avast?

MfG


----------



## Gast1663794601 (1. Juni 2012)

<- avast ABER aus! kein raid und kann es nicht installieren nach DVD 1 spackt der Installationsmanager ab! hab win7 SP1 und pc sollte auch reichen nach den anforderungen. also irgendwie schon seltsam

PS: an alle die es spielen können nur mit rucklern... SEID FROH dass es überhaupt geht -.-


----------



## couchpotat0 (1. Juni 2012)

CeresPK schrieb:


> Frage an die bei denen das Spiel überhaupt nicht erst startet?
> 
> nutzt ihr Raid0 (Spiel vlt sogar darauf installiert?) oder Multimonitoring?
> Als Antiviren-Software vlt. Avast?
> ...


 

Hab nen Laptop also denke mal denn eher nicht Raid0, Hab mein Laptop am LCD 32" angeschlossen ?! Aber daran sollte es wohl weniger liegen oder ? 

Keine Antivirensoftware, überflüßig.


----------



## Kalinoff (1. Juni 2012)

Wann genau fragt der mich eigentlich nach der Seriennummer fürs Spiel?...


----------



## CeresPK (1. Juni 2012)

couchpotat0 schrieb:


> Hab nen Laptop also denke mal denn eher nicht Raid0, Hab mein Laptop am LCD 32" angeschlossen ?! Aber daran sollte es wohl weniger liegen oder ?
> 
> Keine Antivirensoftware, überflüßig.


 
Ich hab schon hier und da öfter Probleme bei Spielen gehabt, mit meinen 2 Bildschirmen,
Aber nie so das das Spiel gar nicht erst starten wollte.

Aber ausschließen will ich es nicht.
Aber nur wegen MP3 auf den 2. Moni-verzichten falls es wirklich daran liegen sollte? neee danke.


----------



## Gast1663794601 (1. Juni 2012)

Wie ist das eigentlich (bei Saturn) mit dem Umtauschen weil die installation ja mal Überhaupt nicht funktioniert... hat das schon einer mit dem wieder zurückgeben und geld zurückbekommen probiert?


----------



## hEiMkInD (1. Juni 2012)

Also ich bei mir läuft das spiel ohne probleme.habe die ösi dvd version.
Habe es auch auf ssd installiert.
Weis ja nicht was ihr für verbugde pc's habt.lol

965BE
6850 sapphire toxic
8 gig kingston ram
Win7 64bit


----------



## couchpotat0 (1. Juni 2012)

Hurricane_the_first schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich (bei Saturn) mit dem Umtauschen weil die installation ja mal Überhaupt nicht funktioniert... hat das schon einer mit dem wieder zurückgeben und geld zurückbekommen probiert?


 

Genau das würde mich auch interessieren .. Hab das Spiel ja noch nicht registriert und da es nicht starten lässt und auf ein Software-Fehler schliessen lässt müsste man es doch erstattet bekommen oder ?


----------



## couchpotat0 (1. Juni 2012)

hEiMkInD schrieb:


> Also ich bei mir läuft das spiel ohne probleme.habe die ösi dvd version.
> Habe es auch auf ssd installiert.
> Weis ja nicht was ihr für verbugde pc's habt.lol
> 
> ...


 

So'ne Kommentare finde ich echt überflüssig. 
Und außerdem heißt es verbuggt wenn du schon angeben möchtest.


----------



## Gast1663794601 (1. Juni 2012)

DANKE genau das habe ich mir gedacht und bestimmt auch 1.000 andere User hier!!!!


----------



## Gast1663794601 (1. Juni 2012)

aber naja auch egal will lieber dass das game funktioniert


----------



## hEiMkInD (1. Juni 2012)

Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.war doch nur spaß!
Gönnt mir doch die freude mal das es bei mir läuft.hab privat genug s... in der letzten zeit erlebt!


----------



## hEiMkInD (1. Juni 2012)

...
Und außerdem heißt es verbuggt wenn du schon angeben möchtest.[/QUOTE]

Danke


----------



## Gsg9000 (1. Juni 2012)

couchpotat0 schrieb:


> So'ne Kommentare finde ich echt überflüssig.
> Und außerdem heißt es verbuggt wenn du schon angeben möchtest.


 

Was soll so eine behinderte Antwort ?! Ich habe alle Games hier auf meinem 
PC auf Ultra Egal ob Battlefield 3 oder Crysis 2 alles Ultra und nichts ruckelt !!!


----------



## Gsg9000 (1. Juni 2012)

hEiMkInD schrieb:


> Bitte nicht falsch verstehen.war doch nur spaß!
> Gönnt mir doch die freude mal das es bei mir läuft.hab privat genug s... in der letzten zeit erlebt!


 
Ist ja ok, nur weißt du wir wollen es auch zocken weil jeder Geld bezahlt hat dafür und 
es einfach nicht sein kann das es nicht ruckelfrei läuft bei 1024*768 !!! -.-


----------



## Tripplx (1. Juni 2012)

Kann es sein, das Fraps mit Max Payne 3 nicht funktioniert? Es zeigt keine FPS an und Screenshots lassen sich auch nicht machen.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (1. Juni 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also Fraps sagt:
> 
> 58 Fps min.
> 88 Fps max.
> ...



Super  Ich danke dir


----------



## couchpotat0 (1. Juni 2012)

So erfolgreich installiert gepatcht und wieder NIX, NIX, NIX ich hab die Schnauze voll heute . . es startet einfach nicht immer wieder dieses "inaktiv"


----------



## Gast1663794601 (1. Juni 2012)

Ich würd ja nun gerne sagen: "Leider geil" aber da es sich nicht spielen lässt, geschweige denn bei mir installieren ist mir danach nicht zumute 
und Rockstar!!! "Bück dich hoch"!!


----------



## nilez87 (1. Juni 2012)

hallo,
habe mih gerade hier angemeldet un ein bißchen in diesem Thread gelesen...
habe mir das Game vorhin auf DVD in der AT version gekauft. 
wie bei vielen funktioniert das Game leider auch bei mir nicht.
da ich jetzt ca 5 Jahre nicht mit PC´s am hut gehabt habe, habe ich noch weniger plan als sowieso schon ^^..
hab mir vor einigen Wochen nen Gaming-Laptop (MSI Gt70) gekauft und wollte jetzt das mitm Treiber update der Grafik testen.. leider komme ich da schon nicht weiter, weil ich keine Treiber bei Nvidia für die GTX 670m saugen kann... 
und das mit der reg check ich sowieso nicht.. kann mir jemand helfen ?? 
bin gerade schon ziemlich gefrustet und habe das gefühl das ich mir ziemliche ******** gekauft hab 

achso und beim starten, (wenn der Virenscnner aktiviert ist) wird auch eine Datei als Trojaner angezeigt... ist das normal :/ ?? 
ich versteh nur Bahnhof und will eigtl. endlich nur das Game zocken

TR/Crypt.XPACK.Gen2 das soll die trojanische Datei sein

mfg Nils


----------



## hEiMkInD (1. Juni 2012)

Tripplx schrieb:
			
		

> Kann es sein, das Fraps mit Max Payne 3 nicht funktioniert? Es zeigt keine FPS an und Screenshots lassen sich auch nicht machen.



Bei mir geht fraps auch nicht


----------



## SanjiWhite (1. Juni 2012)

hEiMkInD schrieb:


> Bei mir geht fraps auch nicht


Vielleicht mal eine neuere Version probieren? Es könnte sein das es daran liegt.

Hab aber keine Zeit es zu testen, ich muss spielen 

Edit:
Kann es sein das die Steam-Achievements nicht funktionieren?


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juni 2012)

hEiMkInD schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir geht fraps auch nicht



Hm. Bei mir läuft es wie gewohnt.


----------



## hEiMkInD (1. Juni 2012)

mir fällt da gerade noch was ein.vielleicht hilts dem ein oder anderen.
ich hab die firewall aus und bei avast! auf den button spielmodus geklickt.


----------



## couchpotat0 (1. Juni 2012)

So game ist zurück bei Saturn > Rockstar Games ?! NIE WIEDER sry.


----------



## Kalinoff (1. Juni 2012)

Eventuell hängt es auch mit dem RGSC zusammen...in dem Handbuch steht das nach dem Updaten und beim ersten Starten vom Spiel, die Seriennummer vom aufpoppenden RGSC abgefragt wird...wenn der nicht richtig installiert ist, könnte das ein problem werden, bei mir zum Beispiel wenn ich den RGSC starte, sehe ich nur GTA IV, nicht Max Payne 3...nur nen Gedanken...


----------



## Gast1663794601 (1. Juni 2012)

ähm ... und bei mir? was für update xDD ich kanns nichtmal über die erste DVD hinaus installieren denn nach der 1ten hängt sich alles auf und nix geht mehr xD

Edit: werde es morgen auch zum Saturn zurückbringen keine lust mehr


----------



## blaidd (1. Juni 2012)

nilez87 schrieb:


> hallo,
> habe mih gerade hier angemeldet un ein bißchen in diesem Thread gelesen...
> habe mir das Game vorhin auf DVD in der AT version gekauft.
> wie bei vielen funktioniert das Game leider auch bei mir nicht.
> ...


 

Hatte das Problem auch: Der Launcher startet, beginnt den Update-Prozess und bricht danach kommentarlos ab. Danach ist alles beim alten. Laucher startet...usw. Endlos. 

Ist der Virenscanner. Der Launcher kopiert beim Updaten eine Datei ins temporäre Verzeichnis, die der Virenscanner fälschlicherweise als Virus identifiziert (False Positive) und dann blockt. Dann bricht das Update ohne Fehlermeldung ab (das zumindest ist Rockstar's Schuld).
Virenscanner abschalten hat bei mir nix genützt, ich mußte ihn deinstallieren. Update läuft jetzt. Im Prinzip *sollte* es danach klappen. 

Den DJ, der mir beim Installieren geholfen hat, konnte ich mittlerweile schon mal nach Hause fahren lassen.


----------



## morpheus620 (1. Juni 2012)

Hurricane_the_first schrieb:


> ähm ... und bei mir? was für update xDD ich kanns nichtmal über die erste DVD hinaus installieren denn nach der 1ten hängt sich alles auf und nix geht mehr xD
> 
> Edit: werde es morgen auch zum Saturn zurückbringen keine lust mehr


 
mal probiert im abgesicherten modus zu installieren ?


----------



## blaidd (1. Juni 2012)

Hurricane_the_first schrieb:


> ähm ... und bei mir? was für update xDD ich kanns nichtmal über die erste DVD hinaus installieren denn nach der 1ten hängt sich alles auf und nix geht mehr xD
> 
> Edit: werde es morgen auch zum Saturn zurückbringen keine lust mehr


 
Festplatte voll? 
Ist recht groß... Sollte trotzdem eine Fehlermeldung kommen, aber man weiß ja nie 





> Dann bricht das Update ohne Fehlermeldung ab (das zumindest ist Rockstar's Schuld).


...


----------



## acti0n (1. Juni 2012)

couchpotat0 schrieb:


> So game ist zurück bei Saturn > Rockstar Games ?! NIE WIEDER sry.


 
Manchmal sollte man überlegen ob das Problem vor dem Monitor sitzt...


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juni 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Manchmal sollte man überlegen ob das Problem vor dem Monitor sitzt...



In dem Fall muss ich sagen: NEIN.
Es kann nicht angehen, dass ein Game zum Release solche Probleme macht. Deswegen sitzt in diesem Fall das Problem definitiv nicht vor dem Monitor, sondern bei Rockstar Games in der Qualitätskontrolle....
Und ich kann jeden verstehen, der das Game umtauscht, wenn es bei ihm nicht läuft!


----------



## acti0n (1. Juni 2012)

Und wieso konnte ich gestern die DVDs einfach einlegen, Installieren und heute Mittag ohne Probleme spielen?


----------



## Cook2211 (1. Juni 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Und wieso konnte ich gestern die DVDs einfach einlegen, Installieren und heute Mittag ohne Probleme spielen?



Hast du den Thread überhaupt bis hier her verfolgt? Weißt du wie viele Leute Probleme mit dem Game haben? Auch andere Foren quellen über, weil das Spiel nur Probleme macht.
Wenn es bei dir problemlos ging, kann ich nur sagen "Glück gehabt". Viele andere (mich eingeschlossen) hatten dieses Glück nicht.
Und weil es bei dir ging und bei anderen nicht, heißt das nicht, dass bei den anderen das Problem vor dem Screen saß.....


----------



## CeresPK (1. Juni 2012)

Und wieso konnte so viele das Spiel gestern preloaden/installieren und heute das Spiel nicht einmal starten.

Sorry aber es kann nicht sein das man erst ne Stunde umherdoktorn muss um das Spiel zu laufen zu bringen.
und selbst bei mir funktioniert es immer noch nicht.

Ich habe jetzt schon 3 mal runtergeladen.
Alle Lösungsansätze verfolgt und selbst probiert.
Avast deinstalliert.
Nur einen anstelle von 2 Monitoren angeschlossen.
usw.

es funktioniert einfach nicht.

Und solche Kommentare von dir bringen den Leuten die ihr Spiel zum laufen bringen wollen einfach überhaupt nichts!


----------



## Gast1663794601 (1. Juni 2012)

morpheus620 schrieb:


> mal probiert im abgesicherten modus zu installieren ?


 
sry erst jetzt gelesen hab bisschen BF3 auf meiner PS3 gezockt zur ablenkuung und zum abreagieren  also ehm ne so hab ich es noch nicht getestet werd ich gleich mal nachholen danke für deinen tipp


----------



## couchpotat0 (1. Juni 2012)

acti0n schrieb:


> Manchmal sollte man überlegen ob das Problem vor dem Monitor sitzt...


 
Ein richtigen Witzbold haben wir hier ich sehe schon.

Verfolg erstmal denn Thread hier denn weißte warum ich so angepisst bin  Schön für dich das es ohne Probleme läuft, bei mir lief es nicht da es anscheinend total verbuggt ist bei manchen. 

Was soll's 44 € gespart, kann ich woanders investieren. 

cya.


----------



## morpheus620 (1. Juni 2012)

hier ist übrigens die geile disco mukke 

Zombies For Money - Mina! by Trouble & Bass on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

AC Slater - Full Power (original mix) - YouTube!


----------



## Gast1663794601 (1. Juni 2012)

So also nun zurück von "im abgesicherten modus starten" und mein Fazit:

Bei mir klappt es auch so nicht  wieder genau der selbe fehler nach DVD 1 bricht er ab und nichts geht mehr^^


----------



## morpheus620 (1. Juni 2012)

hmmm das ist natürlich schlecht.
als admin mal gestartet?
die dvds mal auf platte kopiert und von dort aus installiert.
vieleicht liegt es an deinem laufwerk.


----------



## Gast1663794601 (1. Juni 2012)

japp das hab ich alles schon gemacht^^ auch schon ähem *hüstel* clonecd *hüstel kopiert und versucht nix hilft


----------



## Hupe (1. Juni 2012)

Ich bekomm es installiert. Er startet, ich kann mich bei RGSC anmelden...dann seh ich die ersten 2 sekunden Intro und alles hängt sich auf -.-


----------



## morpheus620 (1. Juni 2012)

dann hast du ja wirklich die A karte gezogen.
das ist echt mies.

mal windows neu installieren ?


----------



## Gast1663794601 (1. Juni 2012)

DU hast das intro 2 sekunden lang gesehen?! :o geil  davon kann ich bis jetzt nur träumen  wie wars? xD


----------



## Gast1663794601 (1. Juni 2012)

morpheus620 schrieb:


> dann hast du ja wirklich die A karte gezogen.
> das ist echt mies.
> 
> mal windows neu installieren ?



und das ist mir das ganze absolut nicht wert  wenn es nur so zu schaffen ist geb ich es lieber ab und investiere die kohle in PS3 games...


----------



## morpheus620 (1. Juni 2012)

net framework installiert ?

mehr wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht.


----------



## th3hipe (1. Juni 2012)

So, kurze Berichterstattung...

das selbe bei mir.... 

Kam nach der Installation gerade mal bis zu Rockstar-Logo dann Absturz "Max Payne 3 funktioniert nicht mehr".
Nach allen Tipps die ich mir jetzt zusammengelesen und ausprobiert habe (DirectX neuinstallieren, Social Club neuinstallieren, VisualC++ neuinstallieren, Frameworks... , Grafiktreiber... Verzeichnis und Registryeintrag umbennen), komme ich nun schonmal bis zum Max Payne 3 Titel der gleich nach dem Rockstar-Logo kommt... und dann stürzt es erst ab  Huihuihui wasn Spiel... 
ENTÄUSCHUNG macht sich breit.... 
Falls jemand noch Ideen hat oder DIE Lösung findet gebt Bescheid.

Schönen Abend noch...


----------



## Gast1663794601 (1. Juni 2012)

morpheus620 schrieb:


> net framework installiert ?
> 
> mehr wüsste ich jetzt auch nicht.


 jo das ist alles drauf ich vermute ja das problem an der DVD ..... irgendein fehler drauf in einer datei... aber was soll man machen ich werd es jedenfalls abgeben und nen neues holen falls das dann wieder nicht funktioniert dann das geld ... 

und @ th3hipe
wünsch dir auch nen schönen abend aber auf ne lösung würd ich so schnell nicht hoffen


----------



## nilez87 (1. Juni 2012)

"max payne funktioniert nicht mehr" kommt bei mir auch..
aber ich komm nichtmal bis ins spiel.. bei mir kackt der scheiss beim Update ab..manchmal läd er ein teil runter und manchmal geht gleich nichts.. geiles spiel.
dafür n Tag Urlaub genommen


----------



## blaidd (1. Juni 2012)

th3hipe schrieb:


> So, kurze Berichterstattung...
> 
> das selbe bei mir....
> 
> ...


 

Hab das gleiche Problem... (nachdem ich mich durch die Installation gekämpft habe ). Auch alles mögliche probiert (Administrator, DX und VCRedist, CrossFire an/aus, Standartwerte in CCC, etc.). Stürzt bis auf eine Ausnahme immer nach den Warnhinweisen ab, einmal hab ich es aus irgendeinem Grund bis zum Logo geschaft. Danach wieder CTD. Ab und an bleibts auch hängen und muß per Taskmanager gekillt werden...
Lad mir grad den 12.6 Beta-Treiber inklusive CABs runter, da ist immerhin ein Profil von Max Payne 3. Dauert noch ein bisschen, hab z.Z. nur DSL-Lite (read: De-ÄSS-El).

Mal sehen, ob's damit klappt... vielleicht geh ich auch erst mal auf die Piste.

Auf jeden Fall mal Voll Payne-lich, Rockstar...


----------



## morpheus620 (1. Juni 2012)

mal paar bilder.

http://www.abload.de/thumb/maxpayne32012-06-0121g2unb.jpg
edit: direktlinks hinzugefügt.

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=maxpayne32012-06-0121gtu7b.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=maxpayne32012-06-0121q37pl.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=maxpayne32012-06-0121x0u3t.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=maxpayne32012-06-0121jd73z.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=maxpayne32012-06-012109u1d.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=maxpayne32012-06-0121dzudx.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=maxpayne32012-06-0121qduhe.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=maxpayne32012-06-0121taup7.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=maxpayne32012-06-0121nyun5.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=maxpayne32012-06-0121mw7xq.jpg
http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=maxpayne32012-06-0121s2udt.jpg


----------



## Robonator (1. Juni 2012)

Bitte im Forum hochladen  oder wenigstens ordentlich sortieren :/


----------



## Oxid (1. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab wie aufgefordert Virenscanner und Firewall ausgemacht und bei mir lief die Installation und schon c.a. ne Stunde zocken problemlos...


----------



## morpheus620 (1. Juni 2012)

leider stellt das forum die links nicht richtig dar.sorry.in anderen foren funktioniert es einwandfrei.

noch ein schwung.diesmal direktlinks.

Bild: maxpayne32012-06-0122zs755.jpg - abload.de
Bild: maxpayne32012-06-01223euyp.jpg - abload.de
Bild: maxpayne32012-06-0122kv7qw.jpg - abload.de
Bild: maxpayne32012-06-0122d17g7.jpg - abload.de
Bild: maxpayne32012-06-01226qub3.jpg - abload.de
Bild: maxpayne32012-06-01226cuxo.jpg - abload.de
Bild: maxpayne32012-06-0122rz7ru.jpg - abload.de
Bild: maxpayne32012-06-0122lbuev.jpg - abload.de


----------



## Hupe (1. Juni 2012)

Hui bei mir gehts nun  Ich habe den neuen catalyst Beta Treiber installiert und außerdem hatte mein windoof noch kein SP1 drauf -.- nach den ersten zwei Kapiteln kann ich nur sagen - sehr geil, daumen hoch


----------



## th3hipe (1. Juni 2012)

Hey nur damits hier auch nochmal gepostet ist... Gerade vom User Dragonfire unter dem "Probleme-Artikel" der pcgameshardware gefunden.
Habs gerade probiert und naja bei mir funktionierts jetzt... 

------
Zitat Dragonfire:
Hab ne "Lösung" für mein Problem gefunden!

Sobald der Updater startet, wie ein Blöder auf den Pause-Button klicken (ja, einmal reicht nicht )  dann startet das Spiel komischerweise ganz normal und ich kann völlig  ohne Probleme spielen. Konnte das Spiel so jetzt dreimal starten,  während es anders nicht funktioniert. Auch das Anmelden bei R* Social  Club funktioniert dann ingame problemlos.

Nur mein Evga Onscreen-Display und Screenshots funktionieren nicht.
------

Probierts mal und lasst mich und andere wissen obs funktioniert....

Schönen Abend noch... bzw. kann er jetzt beginnen.


----------



## SLabs (1. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,

also im Vergleich zu den meisten hier scheint es als würde ich ein bisschen mehr Glück bei der Installation haben. Dennoch muss ich leider feststellen dass ich die von mir eingestellten Grafikoptionen leider nicht gespeichert werden. 
Es wird aufgefordert das Spiel neu zu starten um die Einstellungen zu übernehmen aber diese werden nicht übernommen d.h. Grafische Grundeinstellungen in Fenstermodus. 

Hat Jemand von euch das gleiche Problem oder kennt vielleicht schon die Lösung?


----------



## PakiXT (1. Juni 2012)

Ist echt Schade das viele Leute Probleme mit diesem Spiel haben. Ich wurde diesmal verschont und ich werde jetzt endlich die Kampagne beginnen


----------



## blaidd (1. Juni 2012)

Also... hab's hingekriegt 

Für alle, bei denen das Spiel direkt nach den Warnhinweisen, Logo, oder kurz davor auf den Desktop crasht, bzw. "nicht mehr funtioniert": MaxPayne3.exe ->Kompatiblitätsoptionen-> Desktopgestaltung deaktivieren->Häkchen setzten.

Das sollte zusammen mit neuesten Triebern, DotNet und VCRedist funktionieren. 

[EDIT:] Zu früh gefreut... bin einmal bis zu Aktivierung gekommen, da bin ich zur Feier eine rauchen gegangen... und wärenddessen hat's sich aufgehängt. Wieder zurück zum Status Quo. 
[EDIT2:] Doch, geht... nach ein zwei mal starten bin ich Ingame 
liegt anscheinend am dämlichen Rockstar-Social-Club-Overlay...

Beweisfoto:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Robonator (1. Juni 2012)

> leider stellt das forum die links nicht richtig dar.sorry.in anderen foren funktioniert es einwandfrei.


Deswegen ja auch im Forum hochladen 

Oh man über diese verdammte Suchfunktion finde ich den Thread nicht wo das erklärt wird 
Naja hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-how-bilderupload-im-forum-version-2-1-a.html


----------



## WazabiStyle (1. Juni 2012)

Hey leute,

hab mich mal extra angemeldet, um vielleichtt ein paar von euch zu helfen 

also bei meiner 1. Installation, hatte ich noch mein Avira (Antivirenprogramm) an und während der installation erkannte das AV-programm einen trojaner...ich dachte mir nichts dabei und installierte munter weiter; hab auch kein Social Club konto angelegt, weil man das ja eigentlich nicht braucht (zumindest nicht, wenn man den online modus nicht verwenden will)

danach sprang der auto updater an und installierte 2 updates, das 3. nicht weil dann "inaktiv" links unten in der leiste stand

ich habs gestartet und es funzte natürlich nicht..ich kam nur bis zum max payne logo und dann zum initialisieren-schritt...ab dann war schluss
hab dann alles tips ausprobiert und nichts hat funktioniert

Also hab ich mein antivirenprogarmm ausgeschalten(was ja auch eindeutig in der installation mit drin stand, ich depp)
installation funtionierte ohne störmeldung; hab nebenbei auch ein konto bei Social Club angelegt..ist denke ich nicht notwendig, hab das aber zur sicherheit gemacht
updater hat wieder die 2 updates installiert, allerdings nicht das 3. (war wieder inaktiv, kA warum)
hab den launcher gestarte..ging wieder nicht; hab dann einfach den kompatibilitätsmodus geändert (voreingestellt auf windows xp service pack 3...jetzt hab ich es auf windows 7)

und siehe da...es hat geklappt..ich hab mich mit meinem konto angemeldet, hab dann den produktschlüssel eingegeben und schon kam das intro

P.S. ich hab 2 festplatten...auf C läuft mein betriebssystem (windows 7 Home Premium service Pack 1) und auf E hab ich alle großen daten, wie musik , videos und spiele (1 Tb groß)
edit: hab nicht die steam version, sondern ganz klassisch bei saturn gekauft

Ich hoffe, ich konnte den ein oder anderen helfen...schreibt mal in die kommentare wenn es bei euch geklappt hat

schönen abend noch, ich bin zocken


----------



## böhser onkel (1. Juni 2012)

Welche Exe muss ich für Sp1 ausführn?

Hab die Stream version


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (1. Juni 2012)

Schade das so viele Probleme haben das Spiel ans laufen zu kriegen.
Bin ich zum Glück mit verschont geblieben, bei Steam geladen, Spiel gestartet und jetzt bin ich Anfang Kapitel 12 

Dadurch das es keine Ladebildschirme gibt die einen ab un zu mal unterbrechen, vergisst man voll die Zeit  

Man könnte das Spiel als Interaktiven Aktion Film bezeichen wo man die Action Szenen selber spielen darf.
Bis jetzt muss ich sagen gefällt mir das Spiel ganz gut, die Story ist spannend, die Grafik und der Sound sind super und der Multiplayer ist eine nette Beigabe.

Allein schon die Animationen sind der Hammer, Spiel fühlt sich dadurch ziemlich realistisch an, einfach so in Bullet Time auf ne Tür zuspringen die dann automatisch aufgeht und man dann durch die offne Tür segelt um im Raum alle abzuknallt so wie man das in den ersten beiden Teilen gemacht hat, ist nicht mehr.
Wenn man das in Max Payne 3 macht, knallt man voll mit dem Kopf gegen die Tür und schlägt dann zimlich hart auf dem Boden auf und braucht dann erst mal 1-2 sek bis man wieder aufgestanden ist.
Genau so wenn Max gegen ne Wand spring, früher ist man dann sanft an der Wand zum Boden gegrindet und jetzt prallt man voll gegen die Wand und fällt zu Boden. 


Also mir gefällt es.

Habe im Bilder Thread auch noch ein paar Bilder gepostet. Link


----------



## cAson (1. Juni 2012)

Das Spiel besteht wirklich fast nur aus Zwichensequenzen!  Nee aber sind ja gut gemacht und es macht ja auch spaß sie zu schauen.


----------



## Horsi74 (2. Juni 2012)

Wirklich ein gutes Spiel. Läuft butterweich und geschmeidig mit der 680er.

Mein Laptop mit der GT540M hat natürlich Probleme


----------



## andi884 (2. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute bitte helft mir , habe das Spiel endlich soweit bekommen das es startet und nun steht es ewig bei "initialisierung" und wenn das nicht kommt komme ich sofort im social club rein und soll mich anmelden was ich auch tue und es steht nur da dass ich eine internetverbindung benötige um das Siel zu registrieren , was ich natürlich habe! Hab die Steam Version. habe schon framework 4.0 installiert bzw. repariert , c++ auch repariert und installiert neuesten grafiktreiber. ich weiss einfach nich weiter bitte helft mir!!!


----------



## Robonator (2. Juni 2012)

Sagt mal Leute, soweit läuft das Game bei mir auf dem Maximum recht gut. Allerdings würd ich nun gern noch AA aktivieren was aber aufgrund der VRam Sperre nicht möglich ist. Gibt es vielleicht etwas dagegen? Etwas wie der alte Trick bei GTA 4?


----------



## massaker (2. Juni 2012)

Hast nichts verpasst...Habe auch schon 8xMSAA+FXAA@veryhigh in-game aktiviert - ist erstmal bei weitem nicht perfekt und zweitens birngt es eine sehr schwammige Steuerung mit und das bei 70+ fps - als hätte man 15fps grad. Sogar in den Menüs voll schwammig mit Verzögerung ...ähmmm... hast Du schon mal beim Witcher2 das Ubersampling aktiviert? - dann weißt Du in etwa wovon ich spreche... Am besten Antialiasing in-game ganz aus und mit dem Treiber experimentieren ... aber auch da bin ich nicht zufrieden...irgendwie greift das noch nicht so richtig um mich zufrieden zu stellen (hab aber noch 200-300fps, also genug Reserven). Werde wieder mit dem Inspector versuchen ...gehe gleich mal auf die Suche nach Einstellungen und AA-Bits...


----------



## Ephant (2. Juni 2012)

Keine Ahnung ob ich das so sagen darf, aber eine Lösung ist es die MaxPayne3.exe durch eine "andere" MaxPayne3.exe zu ersetzen. Durch das Tauschen der .exe mit einem Szenerelease ist der Crash nach (manchmal auch vor) dem Rockstar-Logo verschwunden und ich hab, nach Eingabe meines Keys, vollen Zugriff auf's Spiel.

Sprich, das Problem liegt an der .exe.


----------



## WazabiStyle (2. Juni 2012)

VERDAMMT !!

hatte das spiel zum laufen gekriegt und wollte die graphikeinstellungen im menü verändern
hab nach dem neustart nur blackscreens gekriegt, nichts ging mehr
jetzt hab ich es neu installiert und hab wieder die gleichen probleme wie zu beginn

ICH BIN KURZ DAVOR DIESES VERK***** GAME IN DIE ECKE ZU TRETEN


----------



## Robonator (2. Juni 2012)

Oh man. Habs nu gezockt. Macht wirklich Spaß und von der schwammigen Steuerung merke ich eher wenig. Auf meiner 6850 läuft es wunderbar mit allem auf max bis auf AA wegen dem VRam... Sinnlose Sperre.
Schwer ist es auch, komme grad schon nicht mehr weiter, das ist echt brutal die Stelle da...


----------



## Ephant (2. Juni 2012)

WazabiStyle schrieb:


> VERDAMMT !!
> 
> hatte das spiel zum laufen gekriegt und wollte die graphikeinstellungen im menü verändern
> hab nach dem neustart nur blackscreens gekriegt, nichts ging mehr
> ...


 
Häng mal den Parameter -safemode an ne Verknüfung. Damit startest du mit allen Grafikeinstellungen auf low. Andere Parameter findest du hier Full list of command line parameters for Max Payne 3 on PC : Rockstar Support


----------



## massaker (2. Juni 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Oh man. Habs nu gezockt. Macht wirklich Spaß und von der schwammigen Steuerung merke ich eher wenig. Auf meiner 6850 läuft es wunderbar mit allem auf max bis auf AA wegen dem VRam... Sinnlose Sperre.....


 klar merkst Du von der schwammigen Steuerung nichts - kommt ja auch erst mit höheren MSAA-in-game-Einstellungen  ... (mit 4x = etwas und mit 8x = deutlich)


----------



## morpheus620 (2. Juni 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute, soweit läuft das Game bei mir auf dem Maximum recht gut. Allerdings würd ich nun gern noch AA aktivieren was aber aufgrund der VRam Sperre nicht möglich ist. Gibt es vielleicht etwas dagegen? Etwas wie der alte Trick bei GTA 4?


 
ja,geht.habe ich auch so gemacht.

gehe zu *C:\Users\DeinName\Documents\Rockstar Games\Max Payne 3*

und öffne dort die *graphics.xml*.
dort findest du den eintrag für MSAA.einfach auf 2,4 oder 8 stellen.so wie du es haben möchtest.
ich sage aber gleich.8 zieht wirklich viel.selbst ich mit meinen zwei gtx 570er habe dort auf 4 gestellt ^^


----------



## Robonator (2. Juni 2012)

Naja hab es nun so gelöst das ich Schatten "nur" auf Hoch gehauen hab und dafüq AA auf x2.

Naja egal ich komm trotzdem nimmer weiter, ich denke ich zock es erst morgen weiter


----------



## ChrzRw79 (2. Juni 2012)

totaler frust mal wieder! DANKE STEAM!!!

Hier meine mail an steam:

_
erstmal copy paste ich denke ihr könnt alle englisch:

its VERY ugly what u do with May Payne 3... i had to load for 14hrs now i want to play it and Steam says ITS NOT AVAILABLE!!! That sucks badly... i spent hundreds of euros with your service and its ALWAYS THE SAME PROBLEMS when you have big releases like that... you are rich enough to provide a better service then letting me wait 48hrs to play my purchased game!!!!

Also, wann kann ich damit rechnen das ihr eure seite des vertrages erfüllt?
Ich habe euch am Donnerstag 50.- überwiesen und kann immernoch nix spielen...

Der 28GB download ist fertig. Das spiel wird in der bibliothek normal angezeigt.
Steam sagt das game wäre zzt nicht Verfügbar.

WANN KANN ICH MAX PAYNE SPIELEN???

Der Service den ihr bei Premium Releases bietet ist grottenschlecht!
Das gleiche habe ich schon bei BlackOps und MW3 mitgemacht und überlege ernsthaft wieder auf dem ganz normalen weg Retail-Games auf DvD zu kaufen.

Gerade so macht ihr euch euren online vorteil immer wieder zunichte.
_

um mal frust abzulassen!
https://www.facebook.com/Steam


----------



## Gast1663794601 (2. Juni 2012)

Hat denn keiner mehrprobleme mit der Installation ansich?! ich komm ja nicht mal zum ladebalken denn nach der 1 DVD ist schluss da hängt sich der installationsmanager komplett auf. Festplatte ist auch sogut wie leer und 300 gb frei! PC reicht auch definitiv aus. Habt ihr eventuell hilfreiche tipps wie ich die installation durchbekomme? weil es wird nichtmal angezeigt" Bitte legen sie die nächste DVD ein"  bin echt am verzweifeln leute.
Danke an die helfer schon mal im voraus.


----------



## Shooot3r (2. Juni 2012)

ChrzRw79 schrieb:


> totaler frust mal wieder! DANKE STEAM!!!
> 
> Hier meine mail an steam:
> 
> ...




sorry leute aber so eine email ist einfach lächerlich.... " you are rich enough to provide a better service"...

nach dieser email werden sie bestimmt ihre ganze serverarchitektur überdenken...


----------



## nilez87 (2. Juni 2012)

ich bringe die ******** jetzt wieder zuück !


----------



## dichterDichter (2. Juni 2012)

Sodele. Hab MP auf meinem MBP late 2008 installiert nachdem ich davor nen frisches Windows drauf gemacht hab. Funktioniert, zwar nicht geil aber auf min kann ich "zocken". habs dann auf meinem lenovo W520 installiert, geht nicht. 
- hab die Dateien vom MBP rüberkopiert, geht nicht
- neue treiber installiert, geht nicht
- alle möglichen kompatibilitätssachen usw., geht nicht.

"Max Payne 3 funktioniert nicht mehr"


> Problemsignatur:
> Problemereignisname:	APPCRASH
> Anwendungsname:	MaxPayne3.exe
> Anwendungsversion:	1.0.0.17
> ...




gibts schon Lösungen?


----------



## orca113 (2. Juni 2012)

Oh je wenn ich das hier alles lese....

An die bei denen es geht: erfüllt es die Erwartungen? Macht es Teil 2 Ehre?

Wenn ich die vielen Probleme sehe greife ich besser zur Xbox360 Version


----------



## andi884 (2. Juni 2012)

Sagt mal hat denn keiner von euch das Problem mit dem Social Club von Rockstar? Kann mich einfach nich anmelden , da wird immer nur angezeigt das ich mich vergewissern soll das ich internet habe und es nochmal probieren soll! Geht aber trotzdem nicht. Steam Version!  Habe auch schon was davon gelesen das man einfach nochmal per hand den social club installieren soll aber wo bekomme ich denn die Daten her und wohin soll ich sie dann kopieren? Wäre euch für Hilfe echt Dankbar!


----------



## Shooot3r (2. Juni 2012)

wie kriegt man die schwarzen ränder weg bei radeon karten? ( die ich übrigens auch bei crysis 2 habe)

mfg


----------



## WazabiStyle (2. Juni 2012)

Hab grad eben meinen PC angeworfen....Avira zeigte wieder ne malware an und der auto updater hat komischerweise ein update geladen, was ich eigentlich schon hatte
auf einmal funktioniert das spiel wieder, obwohl beim update wieder "inaktiv" stand 
soclhe probelem hatte ich noch nie bei einem spiel, das soll mal einer verstehen wer will

@ andi884 mit der social club anmeldung hatte ich keine probleme...hab das logo während der installation angeklickt und hab ein konto eröffnet
wenn du dann das spiel startest und nachdem du enter beim max payne logo gedrückt hast, sollt es sich eigentlich automatisch anmelden


----------



## WazabiStyle (2. Juni 2012)

EDIT: geht nur im abgesicherten modus...abr wer wohl scjon mit so einem kleinen fenster zocken...kann man das iwie vergrößern..die üblcihen tastenkürzek funtionieren nicht


----------



## phila_delphia (2. Juni 2012)

Sehr schöner Startpost 

Der Rest, den ich hier lesen muss macht mich eher traurig... Nicht fair, dass Ihr so viele Probleme habt. Na dann Max - wir sehen und im Steam Summer Camp 2013... Dann gepatcht und günstig 

Grüße


----------



## andi884 (2. Juni 2012)

bei mir ists ja die steam version da erschien während der Installation kein Logo oder ähnliches, ich hab mich allerdings ordnungsgemäß auf der homepage von denen angemeldet . Dann im Spiel wenn das Max Payne Logo kommt und du dich in den RGSC anmelden sollst kommt bei mir : "Bitte vergewissere dich das du internetzugang hast und probiere es noch einmal". Bei keinem anderen Spiel gibts Probleme hab auch keinen antivirenschutz und firewall an . 

PS: habe eben mal den alten RGSC Client von GTA IV geladen um das auszuprobieren und da kommt die gleiche Meldung , woran könnte das liegen?


----------



## dna111 (2. Juni 2012)

ich habs auch heute, dass ich angeblich nicht online bin. gestern konnte ich den multiplayer usw. noch spielen. heute nicht.



orca113 schrieb:


> Oh je wenn ich das hier alles lese....
> 
> An die bei denen es geht: erfüllt es die Erwartungen? Macht es Teil 2 Ehre?
> 
> Wenn ich die vielen Probleme sehe greife ich besser zur Xbox360 Version



also ich habs es nicht bereut auf die pc version zu warten. grafik besser, sound besser. selbst in low details sieht es besser als auf konsole aus!

zum thema: ja, ich finde es zwar anders als die alten max payne teile, jedoch sieht man noch parallelen zu den älteren teilen. spielerisch finde ich es trotzdem besser, die KI hatte evtl mal einen oder zwei aussetzer, das sieht man aber in jedem spiel. jedoch ist es auf "schwer" eine herausforderung. 
Für mich ein würdiger nachfolger, auf jeden fall.


----------



## andi884 (2. Juni 2012)

hast du denn ne idee woran es liegt das man angeblich nich online ist?


----------



## krobus (2. Juni 2012)

ich hab auch einen fehler den keiner hat. mein patcher lädt 2 sekunden  herunter startet dann die verifizierung des installers und crasht dann  mit einem NSIS error angeblich ist die heruntergeladene installer datei  beschädigt ich reinstalliere jetzt seit knapp 3 stunden need help PLX


----------



## morpheus620 (2. Juni 2012)

mal dein viren programm ausgeschaltet bzw. deinstalliert.vielleicht liegt es daran.


----------



## XeonB (2. Juni 2012)

Gibt es Aussicht auf einen Patch?
Würde mir das Game echt gerne zulegen, aber bei den probs?
Gibt es irgendwo eine Zusammenfassung wie man an die Sache herangehen kann.
Bei der Inst. Den virenscanner (hab avira) u d Firewall (w7 Firewall) aus? Hab ich bisher noch nie gemacht und hat immer geklappt - hat jemand auch mit vc und Firewall an Inst.
Danke

Virenprogramm Deinstallieren geht gar nicht!


----------



## krobus (2. Juni 2012)

auch beim deinstalliertem virenscane gehts auch net


----------



## blaidd (2. Juni 2012)

Ich faß jetzt mal meine Erkenntnisse zusammen:

1.) DotNet, VCRedist installieren (Rockstar Social Club, DirectX11 werden wärend der installation automatisch installiert, RSGSC auch in einer neueren Version als auf DVD)
2.) Virenscanner deinstallieren (zumindest bei Avira nötig)
3.) Installieren... (Geduld )
4.) Der MaxPayne3.exe im Spieleverzeichnis Kompatiblitätsoptionen hinzufügen (Win7, Desktopdarstellung deaktivieren, Administratorrechte einräumen)
5.) Spiel starten, und im richtigen Moment den Task wechseln (grade wenn das Fenster öffent z.B.in den Explorer wechsel->Spiel startet dann im windowed Mode. -windowed reicht _nicht!)
_6.) Sobald den Titel sieht, kann man per ALT-Enter maximieren.
7.) Anmelden.
6.) Grafikoptionen ändern (und sich über die VRam-Bevormundung ärgern)
8.) Spiel verlassen-> unter Dokumente\Rockstar Games\graphics.xml mit dem Editor öffnen, und die _richtigen_ Einstellungen machen. 
9.) Spiel wie oben beschrieben starten.
10.) Spaß haben. Ist nämlich einfach ein geiles Game (trotz dem Ärger, den ich damit hatte...)   

Wenn ich das relativ komplizierte Startprozedere befolge, startet es bei mir jetzt fast jedes Mal. 
Fraps & Co. wollen bei dem Spiel anscheinend nicht. (Bandicam, Hypersnap, DxTory... nix geht)


----------



## andi884 (2. Juni 2012)

super Anleitung doch trotzdem wenig hilfreich für das online anmeldungsproblem, wäre echt spitze wenns da noch einen tip gäbe, , keine firewall und kein antivirusprogramm an


----------



## Maverick-Ronaldo (2. Juni 2012)

Also mein Spiel lief alles ordentlich bis auf das mit msaa das es laggt hatte ich gar nicht mitbekommen wenn man nicht weiß das es auch schneller geht mit dem zielen xD so jetzt bin ich bis zu der bootsverfolgung gekommen und nach dieser kommt eine sequenz mit dem boss und allen im büro die läuft und mittendrin friert mein bild ein aber der ton läuft weiter aber es geht gar nichts mehr. bitte hilfe


----------



## jaffacake1985 (2. Juni 2012)

*Es funktioniert endlich!!!*

Ich hab vorher auch alles ausprobiert, nix hat geholfen, dann in diesem Thread gelesen:

HOW TO FIX MAX PAYNE!!!! - Steam Users' Forums



Auf die Schnelle:
1.Max Payne Ordner nach C: ausschneiden/einfügen
2.Alle Leerzeichen im Ordnernamen weg
3.In der Registry Install Folder anpassen

also einen ähnlichen Tipp gabs ja schon, nur ohne das nach C: packen. Jetzt funktionierts bei mir.
Win7, 64Bit, DVD-Version


Ich hoffe anderen hilfts.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (2. Juni 2012)

Abseits der ganzen techn. Probleme (mein Beileid) mal etwas zum Inhalt:

 So, habe jetzt auch ein paar Kapitel hinter mir. Was ich bisher sehe gefällt mir eigtl. ganz gut, wenn man das Game nicht so sehr mit den Vorgängern vergleicht. Mir fehlt doch etwas der spezielle „Remedy Touch“. Man merkt schon den typischen R* -Style (Cool n‘ Fancy fast paced cinematic action gameplay). Für meinen Geschmack gibt es einen Tick zu viele gescriptete Sequenzen und teilweise etwas sehr „Rail-Shooter“-lastig. Das Spiel versucht cineastisch rüber zu kommen aber teilweise habe ich das Gefühl, dass es den Spielfluss doch zu sehr unterbricht als ihn zu unterstützen. Ich weiß dadurch wirkt alles wie ein Kinofilm zum mitspielen und es spielt sich wie ein Michael Mann & Michael Bay joint venture und es macht auch Spaß. Aber wenn bei jeder Tür erst mal 1 minütiger Film läuft der den nächsten Raum und die Gegner darin zeigt, geht imo einiges an Spannung flöten. Wo bleibt da noch die Überraschung. Bei den Vorgängern ging man durch eine Tür und man wusste nicht was einen erwartet (will nicht sagen, dass es es jetzt hier durchgehend nicht so ist) und man hatte mehr Möglichkeiten auf die Situation individuell zu reagieren. Hier ist alles gescriptet, nichts wird dem Zufall überlassen und das ist für mich ein großer Kritikpunkt (auch wenn das einige jetzt vllt nicht verstehen werden). Dies wirkt sich für mich auch wieder auf den Spielfluss aus, dass Gameplay wirkt teilweise hölzerner als noch bei den Vorgängern. Was ich wiederum sehr lobe ist die bessere Gegner KI und die Shootouts machen wirklich Spaß.
  Und dieser epileptische Color-Channel Effekt in den Cinematics geht mir ehrlich gesagt mittlerweile auf den Keks (soll wahrscheinlich den Dauer Intus von Max Symbolisieren). Abschalten kann man den Effekt auch nicht, da es sich um vorgerenderte BIK Files handelt.
  Wie gesagt, dass wäre meine First Impression nach ungefähr 40% vom Gameverlauf gesehen. Es ist für sich betrachtet ein sehr gutes Spiel aber „on par“ mit den Vorgängern ist es imo, von dem was ich bisher gesehen habe, nicht.
  Was ich wiederum loben muss, ist die techn. Qualtiät, die sich auf sehr hohem Niveau befindet und man merkt, dass es kein typischer Konsolenport wurde.


----------



## WazabiStyle (2. Juni 2012)

Nun, kurzer Zwischenbericht

bei mir funktioniert Max Payne 3 nur im abgesicherten Modus..also wo das spiel mit niedrigen graphiksettings startet

per alt+enter kann ich das fenster maximieren und mich ganz normal anmelden

in den graphiksettings kann man dann die auflösung hochschrauben, jedoch doch nicht die qualität der texturen und auch nicht das verwendete direct x verändern, ansonsten muss man neu starten und die alten graphiksettings 

sind wieder aktiviert...da man ja im abgesicherten modus neu startet

aber ich bekomms wenigstens zum laufen und ein paar sachen kann man ja hochstellen( zumindestens das wichtigste: die auflösung) und man kann das spiel zocken...das ist ja schließlich die hauptsache

sollte mal jeder ausprobieren...bei mir haben nämlich die ganzen anderen tips nichts gebracht, vielleicht klappt es ja auch bei euch


----------



## PakiXT (2. Juni 2012)

Als bei mir der Auto-Patcher still stand dann habe ich kurz mein G-Data Virenprogramm für 10 minuten ausgeschaltet und dann ging der Patcher wieder weiter.


----------



## SLabs (2. Juni 2012)

Ok. Jetzt funzt Max Payne 3.
Ich Depp, habe nicht realisiert dass die Verknüpfung Max Payne 3 Sicherer Modus immer in Fenster modus mit den grafischen Grundeinstellungen startet da die andere normale Verknüpfung im Startmenu nicht aufgelistet war. 

Also das Spiel gestartet und die Grafikoptionen mit DX11 eingestellt et voilà


----------



## Juxxe (2. Juni 2012)

Hi zusammen,

ich hatte auch probleme über den Bildschirm mit der initialisierung zu kommen. Zudem muß ich sagen das ich noch eine Win XP version habe.

Ich habe auch den ordner geändert in MaxPayne3 sowie die Registry. Brachte aber nichts.

Jetzt hab ich bei kompatibilität Windows 2000 angegeben und jetzt geht es das ich zumindest mal ein schritt weiter komme. Und zwar genau bis dahin wo man sich dann beim Social Club anmelden muß. Nur leider kommt immer das ich sicher gehen soll das ich über eine Internetverbindung verfüge.

Ich kann mich einfach nicht anmelden. Am anfang wenn ich das Spiel starte kommt auch: Fehler beim Übertragen von Dateien von den Social Club-Server. Bitte überprüfen sie ihre internetverbindung und versuchen sie es erneut.

Im Offlinemodus startet das Game dann aber im Game kann ich mich auch nicht anmelden 

Kann mir und hundert anderen weiter geholfen werden ??? 

vielen dank!!!


----------



## Bigdaddy203 (2. Juni 2012)

Bin jetzt das erste mal durch und muss sagen, es war MEGA!!!!! 
So ein geiles Game hatte ich lange net mehr in der Hand.

Zu denn Problemen.
Hattet ihr auch mal Probiert, die Firewall und das Virenprogramm auszuschalten beim Installieren?
Bei mir ging da alles auf anhieb.
Ich musste auch nix umbenennen, bzw die Registry ändern.
Wenn der Launcher auf Inaktiv ist, dauert es keine 2 sek. und das Spiel startet.
Dann kommt die Anmeldung vom Social Club und ich kann fröhlich zocken.


----------



## Robonator (2. Juni 2012)

> An die bei denen es geht: erfüllt es die Erwartungen? Macht es Teil 2 Ehre?


Es macht wirklich viel Spaß, es ist wieder recht tiefsinnig und es ist verdammt schwer  Also mir macht es wirklich viel Spaß, jetzt nur nochmal schauen wie lange es dauert ^^


----------



## Legacyy (2. Juni 2012)

Ich find das Spiel extrem geil, die Grafik ist genial, ohne AA und in 2880x1800 flüssig zocken macht echt Spaß 
noch n paar Missionen und ich bin auch durch^^


----------



## cAson (2. Juni 2012)

Ich bin leider nicht ganz von den Problemem verschont geblieben. Mein Ton schmiert leicht ab, nur auf der linken Seite, aber auch in den Loading Screens habe ich so ein Fiepen. Das ist durchgehend da z.B. im LS wo die Copyrights etc. aufgeführt werden. Aber das kommt auch nur in MP vor. Gehe ich auf den Desktop ist es sofort verschwunden. Ich nutze den Onboard Sound meines Extreme4.


----------



## andi884 (2. Juni 2012)

@JUXXE : gleiches Problem bei mir komme auch nicht über das anmeldefeld vom Social Club rein, habe jetzt auch schon fast alles ausprobiert, einzig das System neu aufzusetzen habe ich mir bisher gespart und das werde ich auch definitiv nicht tun, nicht wegen einem einzigen Spiel alle anderen laufen ja. Ich kann nur nicht verstehen weswegen der Social Club sich nicht mit dem Internet verbinden kann , ist für mich echt ein Rätsel. habe auch schon fast alle how to´s durch doch eigentlich ists ja sinnlos es ist ja einfach nur die Verbindung zwischen  diesem blöden >Programm und dem Internet.


----------



## WazabiStyle (2. Juni 2012)

also ich find die graphikanforderungen extrem krass, das spiel ist kein graphikwunder von daher leicht übertrieben...musste bei keinem spiel je etwas runterstellen außer bei max payne 3 ( hab nen i7 2600 k; 570 gtx phantom; 8 gb ram)

ansonsten muss ich sagen macht das game echt lauen...wie hier schon einer erwähnte: es ist wie ein großer film, wo man eigentlich nur die action-szenen spielt.....sehr viel zwischensequenzen und gelaber...gefällt mir aber

und es ist angenehm schwer...ich spiele auf normal, bin anfang des 3. kapitels und schon 5 mal verreckt


----------



## cAson (2. Juni 2012)

Habt ihr auch diese Tonprobleme?


----------



## Robonator (2. Juni 2012)

WazabiStyle schrieb:


> also ich find die graphikanforderungen extrem krass, das spiel ist kein graphikwunder von daher leicht übertrieben...musste bei keinem spiel je etwas runterstellen außer bei max payne 3 ( hab nen i7 2600 k; 570 gtx phantom; 8 gb ram)


 
Ähm wtf? Ich zocks wunderbar flüssig mit meiner HD 6850. Du darfst das AA nicht zu hoch schrauben, dann geht es auch wunderbar.


> Habt ihr auch diese Tonprobleme?


Nö hab wunderbaren Sound


----------



## Juxxe (2. Juni 2012)

Ja Firewall und vierenprogramm war aus bei der installation. Wie der andi schon schreibt: es ist ja einfach nur die Verbindung zwischen  diesem blöden >Programm und dem Internet. Das spiel würde ja laufen


----------



## andi884 (2. Juni 2012)

lade es grad nochmal runter , habe aber in der zwischenzeit im steam forum was interessantes gelesen , wenn der screen zum enter drücken erscheint über den man dann in den Social Club kommt einfach alt+tab drücken den renderer.exe im RGSC ordner aktivieren und wieder ins Spiel gehen und sich dann erst versuchen einzuloggen , konnte es leider noch nich ausprobieren da ich da schon deinstaliert habe.


----------



## armaganvideos (2. Juni 2012)

Hab mich hier nun extra angemeldet, um mit euch die Lösung des Problems mit dem Crash to Desktop nach dem Rockstar Logo/StackHash Absturz zu teilen.
3 Freunde von mir und ich hatten dieses Problem und hier nun nach langem Suchen die Lösung, welche aber nicht gerade die Perfomance des Spiels steigert...


```
[B]Problem #4 Max Payne 3 Crash Fix – For Quad Core and Multi-Core PCs[/B]

 If you’re on Quad Core, try this fix to address any crash issues:
 
[LIST=1]
[*]Start the game
[*]Alt+Tab Out of the game
[*]Open Task Manager
[*]Right click on Max Payne 3.exe
[*]Set Affinity
[*]Select core 0 and 1 only. You need to run the game on two CPU’s basically, so to avoid the crash to desktop.
[/LIST]
```

Habe auch gemerkt, dass das Spiel funktioniert/startet wenn man einen Crack einfügt, mit diesem kann man jedoch nicht Online spielen, somit bin ich auf diese Lösung gestoßen, nun kann ich Max Payne 3 leider aber nur mit 2 Kernen anstatt der vorhandenen 4 spielen, naja besser als nichts.

Ich hoffe ich konnte euch helfen!


----------



## Standeck (2. Juni 2012)

Wie forciere ich den MSAA bzw. SGSSAA per NV Inspector? Am besten ohne Ingame aktiviertes AA wg. Performance.


----------



## Gast1663794601 (2. Juni 2012)

armaganvideos schrieb:


> Hab mich hier nun extra angemeldet, um mit euch die Lösung des Problems mit dem Crash to Desktop nach dem Rockstar Logo/StackHash Absturz zu teilen.
> 3 Freunde von mir und ich hatten dieses Problem und hier nun nach langem Suchen die Lösung, welche aber nicht gerade die Perfomance des Spiels steigert...
> 
> 
> ...


 
nett danke dass du diese fehler mit uns teilst ... xD ABER!! ich kann es nichtmal richtig ohne fehler installieren und stürz immer mitten von der DVD 1 ab. Also von daher bräucht ich erstmal hilfe bei der installation xD bleibt immer bei ca. 15-20 % hängen...

Danke schonmal an die die mir helfen 

EDIT: ich saug es mir nun auf Zippyshare a lá "legal, illegal, scheiss egal"...... mich kotzt es nur noch an sogar die gekeksten versionen tun besser als der original rotz!


----------



## Shooot3r (2. Juni 2012)

bei mir geht es bis zur story auswahl, dann muss ich den schwierigkeitsgrad auswählen und dann kommt der ladescreen, wo max mit ner kippe und bier auf dem stuhl sitzt. dann bleibt das bild einfach stehen, wie aufhängt jemand ne lösung??


----------



## Seabound (2. Juni 2012)

Bei den vielen Problemen bin ich froh, nich den early adopter spielen zu müssen. Mir reicht schon das Diablo III Fiasko. Ich wart mal schön so zwei bis drei Wochen mit dem Kaufen. Dann kann man hoffentlich gescheit spielen, ohne sich aufzuregen.


----------



## andi884 (2. Juni 2012)

das ganze ist mir auch so ziemlich ne Lehre werde bestimmt in zukunft nicht mehr auf die PC adaptionen setzen , habe mir vor drei monaten erst ne neue hd 7970 eingebaut und das ist auch glaube ich die letzte Grafikkarte die ich gekauft habe , seitdem gibt es bei jedem Spiel irgendwelche Bugs mal mehr oder mal weniger schwerwiegend, diesmal sogar so das ich mich noch nicht mal im RGSC anmelden kann. Das ist alles eine absolute frechheit und wenn ich mir überlege das hier schon einige geschriebn haben das sie das spiel schon durchgespielt haben bietet es sich glaube ich wirklich an nur noch die Playstation 3 Varianten aus der Videothek auszuleihen, 2 Tage das Ding durchzocken und man ist fertig und so schlecht ist die Grafik auf der Konsole ja nun auch nicht. Des weiteren zahlt man dann auch nur maximal 5 € und kann sich wenigstens sicher sein das das Spiel auch läuft. So habe ich nun 50€ ausgegeben und keine Leistung dafür erhalten ist doch ein Super Deal, das nächste mal zünde ich mir ne Zigarette mit dem Fuffi an und selbst dann hat man von dem Geld noch mehr gehabt!


----------



## WazabiStyle (2. Juni 2012)

@ robonator: mir kam es anfangs in den zwischensequenzen so vor, als ob das game leicht laggy ist...war aber wahrscheinlich nur ne täuschung...alle anderen ZS und im ingame läuft alles problemlos

wie ich aber schon erwähnte: ich kann nur bestimmte graphiksettings aktivieren, da man für manche einstellungen das spiel neustarten muss...allerdings spiel ich über den angesicherten modus und deshalb werden alle einstellungen nach dem neustart zurückgesetzt

ist aber egal zumindest kann ich die auflösung hochschrauben und das macht ne menge aus 

bin jetzt schon kapitel 7 und muss sagen, dass das spiel extrem bockt...obwohl ich immer noch einen bitteren nachgeschmack wegen der installationsprobleme habe


----------



## Robonator (2. Juni 2012)

Ich frage mich ob man 
ACHTUNG SPOILER


Spoiler



Diese Frau, da bei dem Kapitel wo man die Typen im Boot hinterherjagd, retten kann. Ich hatte es dort nicht geschafft alle wegzuknallen und gar nicht drauf geachtet ob ich den Fahrer weggeschossen bekomme. Hat da jemand ein anderes Ergebnis gehabt ausser das sie entkommen konnten?


----------



## hpentium (2. Juni 2012)

bei mir kann ich das game noch nicht mal installieren!!!  es bricht immer an der gleichen stelle ab, siehe Bild im anhang. weiß wer Rat??


----------



## Gast1663794601 (2. Juni 2012)

So:
An alle die das selbe problem wie ich haben, weil sie das spiel nicht installieren können (weil nach dvd1 nichts mehr weiter geht). Ladet euch die *.iso dateien von irgendeinem filehoster runter bei der boerse solltet ihr fündig werden und nutzt die, denn so funktioniert es auch bei mir ohneprobleme  
Als anmerkung ich habe keine ahnung was mit den DVD's los ist wahrscheinlich im Presswerk ein fehler unterlaufen aber mir auch egal  denn die gekekste version funktioniert besser als jede gekaufte.
Hatte mir, bis vor sagen wir paar stunden, auch eigentlich gedacht die arbeit der entwickler sollte gewürdigt werden aber nach diesem Eigentor der Entwickler selber schuld xD!
Hoffe es hat euch bisschen geholfen


----------



## Gast1663794601 (2. Juni 2012)

hpentium schrieb:


> bei mir kann ich das game noch nicht mal installieren!!!  es bricht immer an der gleichen stelle ab, siehe Bild im anhang. weiß wer Rat??


 
HIHI das ist genau der gleiche fehler den ich habe


----------



## ich111 (2. Juni 2012)

Doppelposts lassen sich durch den Bearbeiten Knopf vermeiden

Wenn so viele das Spiel nicht zum laufen kriegen warte ich noch biss die Fehler raus sind und der Preis gefallen ist


----------



## Ryle (2. Juni 2012)

Ist schon ein Armutszeugnis wenn die gecrackte Version im Vergleich zum Original besser läuft bzw. überhaupt erst. Wird Zeit, dass man auch entsiegelte Ware einfach widerrufen kann, vielleicht schnallen die Publisher dann mal was Sache ist.


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Juni 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich frage mich ob man
> ACHTUNG SPOILER
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn das gehen würde, wäre doch die Story damit schon beendet, oder?


----------



## WazabiStyle (2. Juni 2012)

würd ich genau so sehen wie mein vorredner...ich glaub nicht, dass man die frau retten kann...sonst wäre ja der komplette sinn bzw. motivation von max weg


----------



## Robonator (2. Juni 2012)

Stimmt auch schon wieder. Bin jetzt ja grad 



Spoiler



in den Favelas bei den Gangs, klar das macht Sinn ^^


----------



## Gast1663794601 (2. Juni 2012)

superseijayin schrieb:


> Ist schon ein Armutszeugnis wenn die gecrackte Version im Vergleich zum Original besser läuft bzw. überhaupt erst. Wird Zeit, dass man auch entsiegelte Ware einfach widerrufen kann, vielleicht schnallen die Publisher dann mal was Sache ist.


 meine rede seh ich genauso!!!
aber mal was ganz anderes: Mir gefällt der Briefkasten auf deinem avatarbild


----------



## phate90 (2. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute,
also ich hab mich jetzt au mal hier angemeldet, da ich echt auch nicht mehr weiter weiß.
Hab mir gestern au Max Payne 3 geholt vom Saturn und es auch gleich installiert. Die Installation selber hat au wunderbar funktioniert (hab Antivir und Firewall ausgehabt) und der Patch wurde anschließend auch fehlerfrei runtergeladen und installiert. Jedoch stürtz das Spiel immer ab, nachdem das Logo erscheint. Ich habe auch schon alles versucht, was der Support von Rockstar Games gepostet hat (Grafikkartentreiber aktualisiert, .net framework und virtual c++ und auch den social club neuinstalliert). ICh möchte keinen Crack oder so ausprobieren und deswegen weiß ich jetzt einfach nicht, was ich noch tun kann. Ich habe eine Asus Xonar Soundkarte im Rechner, vielleicht liegt es daran? Keine Ahnung ich denke ich bin nicht der Einzige hier, der Probleme mit dem Spiel hat. Von meinem System her müsste es locker gehen (Quad Core, GTX 470, 6GB Ram, Win7 64Bit). 
Hab auch schon das mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus versucht geht aber auch net.
Freu mich über jede Antwort und jeden Lösungsansatz!


----------



## Flightinstructor (2. Juni 2012)

phate90 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> also ich hab mich jetzt au mal hier angemeldet, da ich echt auch nicht mehr weiter weiß.
> Hab mir gestern au Max Payne 3 geholt vom Saturn und es auch gleich installiert. Die Installation selber hat au wunderbar funktioniert (hab Antivir und Firewall ausgehabt) und der Patch wurde anschließend auch fehlerfrei runtergeladen und installiert. Jedoch stürtz das Spiel immer ab, nachdem das Logo erscheint. Ich habe auch schon alles versucht, was der Support von Rockstar Games gepostet hat (Grafikkartentreiber aktualisiert, .net framework und virtual c++ und auch den social club neuinstalliert). ICh möchte keinen Crack oder so ausprobieren und deswegen weiß ich jetzt einfach nicht, was ich noch tun kann. Ich habe eine Asus Xonar Soundkarte im Rechner, vielleicht liegt es daran? Keine Ahnung ich denke ich bin nicht der Einzige hier, der Probleme mit dem Spiel hat. Von meinem System her müsste es locker gehen (Quad Core, GTX 470, 6GB Ram, Win7 64Bit).
> Hab auch schon das mit dem Kompatibilitätsmodus versucht geht aber auch net.
> Freu mich über jede Antwort und jeden Lösungsansatz!


 
Hör auf rumzudocktern, ich habe auch schon alles durch bis auf ne Neuinstallation. Bei mir wie bei fast allen anderen dasselbe Text kommt dann geht das Fenster zu man sieht ganz kurz noch den updater und schwupps ist der Desktop ohne Regung! Müssen wa wohl auf nen Patch warten. SolExodus bei Erscheinung letzten Monat gekauft läuft auch bis heute noch nicht. Steamversion wurde schon xmal gepatcht der Boxkäufer wartet immer noch, obwohl ich dem Support ausführlich berichtet hab!

Der ehrliche Käufer ist dank DRM der Dumme!


----------



## PakiXT (2. Juni 2012)

Mein Spielstand ist irgendwie nicht mehr da -.- was soll das ??


----------



## Juxxe (2. Juni 2012)

Na ganz toll. Jetzt hab ich alles nochmal installiert und jetzt kommt sofort nach der Installation das die verb. zu den social Server´n nicht hergestellt werden kann. Somit kann ich nicht mal mehr den Patch laden. Dann auf Offlinemodus gedrückt und dann kommt gleich das das Spiel beendet werden muß 


SRY mein Fehler. Nach der installation war die Start exe immer noch mit der kompatibilitäts einstellung versehen. 

Jetzt wieder genau so weit wie vor 10 Std


----------



## Juxxe (2. Juni 2012)

andi884 schrieb:


> lade es grad nochmal runter , habe aber in der zwischenzeit im steam forum was interessantes gelesen , wenn der screen zum enter drücken erscheint über den man dann in den Social Club kommt einfach alt+tab drücken den renderer.exe im RGSC ordner aktivieren und wieder ins Spiel gehen und sich dann erst versuchen einzuloggen , konnte es leider noch nich ausprobieren da ich da schon deinstaliert habe.


 

Also wenn ich das versuche kommt ebenfalls eine Fehlermeldung.

Die selbe meldung kommt auch wenn ich ihn ausführen will wenn das Spiel noch nicht mal läuft


----------



## zottn (2. Juni 2012)

wie geil spiel installiert
so wie in vielen tips schon beschrieben mit firewall und antivir aus gestellt 
game gestartet (Steamversion) kommt der hinweis das speil ist zur zeit nicht verfügbar versuchen sie es später nochmal 
na toll der samstag abend versaut


----------



## Juxxe (2. Juni 2012)

@zottn nicht nur deiner. Der Freitag auch schon im A****


----------



## WazabiStyle (2. Juni 2012)

Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass jeder ein komplett anderes problem bei dem gleichen spiel hat

was hat sich Rockstar games dabei gedacht ??

wirklcih eine frechheit das gante

@robonator wie marcelo in dem reifenstapel abfackelt, ist schon extrem krass...bloß gut, dass die deutsche version uncut ist


----------



## Robonator (2. Juni 2012)

> @robonator wie marcelo in dem reifenstapel abfackelt, ist schon extrem krass...bloß gut, dass die deutsche version uncut ist



Ähh was? Wo das denn?  Und vielleicht solltest du das innen Spoiler tun?


----------



## Andersenx (2. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab überhaupt kein Probleme, Spiel Installiert Patch gezogen Grafik eingestellt nochmal neugestartet und schon gings los. 
Kleiner Tipp ich hab vorher natürlich mein System auf den neusten Stand gebracht bevor ich es Installiert habe, Windows Updates Net-Framwork etc Nvidia Treiber usw, vieleicht hilft das euch weiter, wie gesagt bei mir rennt es 1A.


----------



## Juxxe (3. Juni 2012)

ja auch alles gemacht. Danke trotzdem


----------



## Kalinoff (3. Juni 2012)

Nunja, ich habs jetz zum Laufen bekommen, allerdings umständlich^^...

Ich hatte Win7 32-Bit, hab mein Win7 neu aufgesetzt, 64-Bit raufgeklatscht..avast runtergeladen und bei der Installation deaktiviert...danach lief alles ohne probleme, bei meinem Laptop mit 64-Bit ebenso von anfang an gelaufen...


----------



## PakiXT (3. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand von euch Savegame Probleme denn ich musste schon wieder von vorne anfangen und ich weis nicht wieso -.-


----------



## Robonator (3. Juni 2012)

Nö bei mir speichert der immer. Kannst du nichtmal die Kapitel auswählen? Ich such mal den Savegame-Ordner dann kann ich dir mein Save ~ Akt 6 geben, dort kannste dann inner Kapitelauswahl deinen Fortschritt auswählen 

Edit: http://forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?p=31006346


----------



## PakiXT (3. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab jetzt von vorn angefangen von Kapitel 1 bis 6 und als Test 2 mal Max Payne 3 neugestartet und es lädt den Spielstand normal  Also ich hoffe des bleibt erst mal so.


----------



## armaganvideos (3. Juni 2012)

An alle die nach dem Rockstar Logo nicht weiter kommen, lest meinen zuvor geschrieben Beitrag, das hat nun bei 6 Leuten geholfen, konnte sogar nachher einfach wieder alle 4 Kerne zuschalten und somit ist das ein sehr guter "Workaround"!


----------



## Juxxe (3. Juni 2012)

will auch nicht


----------



## dealcrasher (3. Juni 2012)

* Problem bei Max Payne 3 Spiel geht automatisch immer in den Pausemodus 				*

Wie im Titel schon geschrieben springt das Spiel immer in den Pausemodus in wechselnden abständen.
Auch bei denVideos springt es in den Pausemodus als ob ich ESC drücke.
Mal dauert 1min mal alle 2-3 sec. so kann man nicht wirklich Spielen.

Hab schon geschaut ob irgendwelche Programme im Hintergrund stören war   nicht der Fall, hab auch mal die Tastaturbelegung geändert und eine   andere Tastatur angehängt also das kann ich bis jetzt ausschließen.
Nur jetzt bin ich ratlos!

Hab auch im PC Games-Forum gepostet, aber hier scheint Max Payne etwas  mehr interesse geweckt zu haben desshalb poste ich es hier nochmla.Viel  kam bis jetzt nicht rum.
Problem bei Max Payne 3 Spiel geht automatisch immer in den Pausemodus​


----------



## Juxxe (3. Juni 2012)

Also ich weiß nicht weiter. Ich kann nur hoffen das die Tage ein Patch rauss kommt. Was aber bei den problemen was hier alle haben auch nicht alles beheben wird. Bevor ich das Spiel umtausche kauf ich mir ein neuen Rechner. Habe mich seid der ankündigung gefreut wie ein kleines Kind und dann sowas.


----------



## dealcrasher (3. Juni 2012)

Hab es auch schon Neuinstalliert hat auch nix gebracht im Kompatibilitätsmodus WinXP pack 3 startes es nichtmals, werd mal sämtliche Grafikeinstellungen durchgehen.


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Juni 2012)

jetzt hat es mich auch erwischt.

Spiel lief einfach weiter, es blieb mir nichts anderes übrig als alt+F4 

immer an der gleichen stelle


----------



## Juxxe (3. Juni 2012)

Eine Frage zu denen von euch wo das spiel läuft. Habt ihr alle zimlich neue rechner ? 

Oder fährt da auch noch jemand mit nem Q6600 2.4 GHZ Quad Core einer G-Force 8800 GTS und einem Windows XP rum ?


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Juni 2012)

ich hab nen phenom II 955BE auf 3,6 , eine gtx570glh und 8gb ddr3 + 120 gb ssd...

bei mir läuft das spiel geschmeidig.

von der cpu her sollte das spiel bei dir gut laufen, die graka wird zum flaschenhals werden


----------



## dealcrasher (3. Juni 2012)

Probiert hab ich jetzt volgendes:
Catalyst 12.6 Beta 
Kompatibilität Win xp,vista,win7 usw.
Grafikeinstellungen von DX9-11 
Andere Tastatur
Sämtliche Hintergrundprogramme geschlossen
Treiber für Tastatur und Maus Deaktiviert

jetzt hab ich echt kein bock mehr nach gefühlte 1million Neustarts


----------



## Flightinstructor (3. Juni 2012)

Wenn du lesen kannst haben auch Leute mit Highendsystemen Probleme. Ein Neukauf garantiert daher nicht die lauffähigkeit des Spiels. Wenn du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst ruf bei Rockstar an und frage ob du den Pc kaufen kannst von denen wo Max Payne getestet wurde.

Das Spiel ist total verbuggt!


----------



## Juxxe (3. Juni 2012)

Glaubst du wirklich das Rockstar das spiel selbst getestet hat ? Ich weiß ja nicht


----------



## Herkuless (3. Juni 2012)

Hab nen i5 3570k und hd4870 win7, hab's ganz normal installiert sogar ohne kaspersky auszuschalten und läuft ohne Probleme bis jetzt


----------



## orca113 (3. Juni 2012)

Hi, also wenn ich mir das Game so ansehe bekomme ich Lust es zu kaufen. Lieber Steam oder Retail?
Oder aber Xbox?


----------



## hpentium (3. Juni 2012)

Sind hier im Sammelthread tatsächlich nur 2 Leute davon betroffen, bei denen sich das Spiel nicht installieren lässt? Es hängt sich bei der Installation immer an der gleichen Stelle


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auf, bzw. erscheint eine Fehlermeldung. Siehe Bild.

Ich werde das drecks Game morgen wieder beim Media Markt abgeben und mein Geld zurück verlangen.


----------



## Juxxe (3. Juni 2012)

Denke das das was mit der DVD an sich zu tun hat. Ich würde sie erst mal umtauschen an deiner Stelle.


----------



## Juxxe (3. Juni 2012)

in einem anderem Forum gelesen:

Ich kann es aus demselben Grund wie ...... (CRC-Fehler bei DVD 1)  nicht installieren. Habe es wie er bereits im Geschäft getauscht, was  keinen Erfolg brachte.


----------



## Flightinstructor (3. Juni 2012)

Herkuless schrieb:


> Hab nen i5 3570k und hd4870 win7, hab's ganz normal installiert sogar ohne kaspersky auszuschalten und läuft ohne Probleme bis jetzt


3

Du glücklicher!


----------



## andi884 (3. Juni 2012)

Habe gestern versucht das Spiel neu zu Intsallieren, habe ja die steam version, also über 5 Stunden neu runtergeladen und wollte dann den einen oder anderen Tip ausprobieren den ich so gelesen habe. Nach der Neuinstallation habe ich alle mitgelieferten Programme von Rockstar erstmal neu installiert per Hand und den Rechner neu gestartet . Dann erster Versuch MP3 zu starten und was kam , ein Zuordnungsfehler von Steam , angeblich hat steam keine Zugriffsrechte mehr auf m einen Rechner (nach dem gestrigen Tag hätte ich mich wahrscheinlichj auch als Rechner geweigert mit dem Programm zusammen zu arbeiten), danach fand es auf einmal keine DX fähige Sound und Grafikkarte und noch diverse andere Fehler die auf einmal aufpoppten. Andere Spiele ausprobiert und keins kann mehr starten ! Jetzt reichts mir entgültig, werde es einfach sein lassen . Noch einen Tip an meinen Vorredner , lass die Finger von de3n gekauften Versionen die gehen eh nich und machen nur Probleme mit deinem Rechner , wie es hier einige beschrieben haben ist es scheinbar von Rockstar so geollt das man sich die Versionen von irgendwelchen Tauschplattformen zieht und dann den Crack noch holt , denn das funktioniert augenscheinlich wie es die Leute beschreiben!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Juni 2012)

Ich spiele auf 2100x1314@1680x1050 | FXAA/16xAF-HQ | Rest max | DX11

Und ich habe immer weit über 100 FPS was mich wundert.


----------



## Juxxe (3. Juni 2012)

ganz genau so ist es. Bis das Spiel läuft habe ich es mit meiner 2000er leitung auch schneller installiert und kann es spielen


----------



## Flightinstructor (3. Juni 2012)

andi884 schrieb:


> Noch einen Tip an meinen Vorredner , lass die Finger von de3n gekauften Versionen die gehen eh nich und machen nur Probleme mit deinem Rechner , wie es hier einige beschrieben haben ist es scheinbar von Rockstar so geollt das man sich die Versionen von irgendwelchen Tauschplattformen zieht und dann den Crack noch holt , denn das funktioniert augenscheinlich wie es die Leute beschreiben!


 
Für mich ist das ein DRM Problem, weil genau wo eigentlich das Aktivierungsfenster kommen sollte versagt das Game. Die Cracker können zocken und unsereins ärgert sich schwarz. Erst heißt es das versprochenen Goodie MP2 gibs nicht dazu und jetzt geht das eigentliche Spiel noch nicht mal. Normalerweise sollte man meinen die Supporter legen am Weekend Überstunden ein um endlich die Gegenleistung für mein Geld spielbar zu machen, aber ich denke eher die genießen das schöne Wetter. Freitag 1.June Spiel wie erhofft auf den Markt gehauen und ab ins Weekend. Wenn das Game laufen würde könnte ich es noch verstehen. Es ist einfach eine Frechheit!!!!! The Same mit EA und ORIGIN. Die schießen sich alle selber ins Abseits.....


----------



## dealcrasher (3. Juni 2012)

hpentium schrieb:


> Sind hier im Sammelthread tatsächlich nur 2 Leute davon betroffen, bei denen sich das Spiel nicht installieren lässt? Es hängt sich bei der Installation immer an der gleichen Stelle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das hatte ich auch als ich das spiel das 2te mal installieren wollte, hast du mal deinen virenscan aus gemacht danach müsste es gehn. hab 2-3 mal probiert irgenwann lief die installation durch.


----------



## Flightinstructor (3. Juni 2012)

Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: MaxPayne3.exe, Version: 1.0.0.17, Zeitstempel: 0x4fc81bbe
Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: mzvkbd3.dll_unloaded, Version: 0.0.0.0, Zeitstempel: 0x4ca622e0
Ausnahmecode: 0xc0000005
Fehleroffset: 0x6de0347d
ID des fehlerhaften Prozesses: 0xf8c
Startzeit der fehlerhaften Anwendung: 0x01cd41697be089ad
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung: C:\MaxPayne3\MaxPayne3.exe
Pfad des fehlerhaften Moduls: mzvkbd3.dll
Berichtskennung: c06df42e-ad5c-11e1-bd5f-20cf307c710d

Er zeigt zwar keine Fehlermeldung an aber protokolliert wird es!


----------



## armaganvideos (3. Juni 2012)

Wenn bei euch die Installation nicht durchläuft, zunächst einmal wirklich alles an Firewall/Anti-Virus Programmen abschalten, wenn das getan ist und es geht immernoch nicht, dann updated eure Laufwerke, hatte die selben Fehler auch bei GTA 4 (Rockstar Games), bekam etliche CRC-Fehler und sonstiges, doch durch das updaten meines Standard Samsung Laufwerkes wird nun alles ordnungsgemäß eingelesen!


----------



## Flightinstructor (3. Juni 2012)

Name der fehlerhaften Anwendung: MaxPayne3.exe, Version: 1.0.0.17, Zeitstempel: 0x4fc81bbe
Name des fehlerhaften Moduls: sbhook.dll_unloaded, Version: 0.0.0.0, Zeitstempel: 0x4ca622d8
Ausnahmecode: 0xc0000005
Fehleroffset: 0x6e9d1f00
ID des fehlerhaften Prozesses: 0x2c4
Startzeit der fehlerhaften Anwendung: 0x01cd41656d9db8de
Pfad der fehlerhaften Anwendung: C:\MaxPayne3\MaxPayne3.exe
Pfad des fehlerhaften Moduls: sbhook.dll
Berichtskennung: b1b22335-ad58-11e1-bd5f-20cf307c710d


----------



## hpentium (3. Juni 2012)

dealcrasher schrieb:


> Das hatte ich auch als ich das spiel das 2te mal installieren wollte, hast du mal deinen virenscan aus gemacht danach müsste es gehn. hab 2-3 mal probiert irgenwann lief die installation durch.


 

hab ich alles gemacht, virenscan und firewall aus!


----------



## hpentium (3. Juni 2012)

armaganvideos schrieb:


> Wenn bei euch die Installation nicht durchläuft, zunächst einmal wirklich alles an Firewall/Anti-Virus Programmen abschalten, wenn das getan ist und es geht immernoch nicht, dann updated eure Laufwerke, hatte die selben Fehler auch bei GTA 4 (Rockstar Games), bekam etliche CRC-Fehler und sonstiges, doch durch das updaten meines Standard Samsung Laufwerkes wird nun alles ordnungsgemäß eingelesen!


 
hehe der war gut    dann bitte hätte ich gerne den aktuellsten treiber für "HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22NS30 SATA CdRom Device".  Denn dies ist der Name meines DvD Laufwerkes.

mfg


----------



## SuperDaniel (3. Juni 2012)

hpentium schrieb:


> hehe der war gut  dann bitte hätte ich gerne den aktuellsten treiber für "HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22NS30 SATA CdRom Device". Denn dies ist der Name meines DvD Laufwerkes.
> 
> mfg




LG Produkt Support für GH22NS30


----------



## hpentium (3. Juni 2012)

SuperDaniel schrieb:


> LG Produkt Support für GH22NS30


 

Sehr nett von dir     Hab ihn auch runtergeladen. Doch wenn ich doppelt drauf klicke passiert rein garnichts!

mfg


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Juni 2012)

ist auch ne firmware... sollte eigentlich im faq stehen, wie du die zu installieren hast.


----------



## nilez87 (3. Juni 2012)

so bei mir ist wieder was kleines neues  
habe es gestern abend nochmal deinstalliert... und alle gängigen windows updates wiederholt.
Firewall und Antivir waren beim neu installieren auch ausgeschaltet. Außerdem habe ich das Verzeichnis gleich in MaxPayne 3 unbenannt.
Ende vom Lied.. wenn ich jetzt das Update laden will, funktioniert dies zwar.. aber habe gestern ca. 2 stunden nur vom laden des updates gebraucht..
dabei bin ich eingeschlafen.. als ich dann in der nacht aufgewacht bin, war trotzdem das gleiche problem wie vorher - "MAX PAYNE 3 FUKTIONIERT NICHT MEHR"
eben nochmal gestartet..da es so aussieht, das es wieder so lang dauert, habe ich es schon wieder abgebrochen
ich habe PS3 und Xbox360 hier stehen... wollte endlich mal wieder n Game aufm Computer zocken... ich könnte richtig hart abkotzen... !
wäre ich mal bei Counter Strike geblieben... und hätte mir das Game für die Box gekauft !!!!


----------



## hpentium (3. Juni 2012)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> ist auch ne firmware... sollte eigentlich im faq stehen, wie du die zu installieren hast.


 
da mal ganz von ab, kann mir nicht vorstellen das es am updaten des CD rom laufwerkes liegen soll!!  Konnte bisher alles installieren und hatte nie probleme damit. wie gesagt werde das drecks game umtauschen und mein geld wieder holen.


----------



## dlbergh (3. Juni 2012)

Moin 

Hatte gleiche Probleme beim Start,
nach Installation neuer Graphiktreiber bei
NVIDIA Treiber Download
lief es dann ohne Probleme an.
Firewall ist aktiviert.
Rage ist aber besser.


----------



## MOD6699 (3. Juni 2012)

Oh man erst die nervigen Probleme mi Diablo jetzt funzt Max Payne 3 nicht... Heutzutage schmeißt man auch jeden halbfertigen Dreck auf den Markt 

Naja da ich keine Lust hab mein Virenprogramm zu deinstallieren oder so ein Zeugs werd ich wohl warten müssen bis ein Patch kommt


----------



## SolidusSnake (3. Juni 2012)

hpentium schrieb:
			
		

> hehe der war gut    dann bitte hätte ich gerne den aktuellsten treiber für "HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22NS30 SATA CdRom Device".  Denn dies ist der Name meines DvD Laufwerkes.
> 
> mfg



Das Laufwerk habe ich auch ist von LG auf der Homepage findest du eine neue Firmware 

http://www.lg.com/de/support/produc...ge=support-product-profile&initialTab=drivers

Edit: zu langsam


----------



## Yui-chan (3. Juni 2012)

Na, gefällt's euch? Los, kauft weiter PC-Spiele, euch kann man ja alles andrehen 
30GB. Steam. + weitere DRM. Nicht spielbar vor "Release". DLC. 
Fehler über Fehler.

Viel Spaß ^____^


----------



## JoshuaNRW (3. Juni 2012)

Gekauft, installiert und gespielt !!! Gott sei dank hatte ich keinerlei Probleme, warum auch immer.
Habe aber auch kein super neues System, *AMD* *PhenomII* *1090T, 8GB Kingston 1333Mhz, **Geforce GTX 560Ti, **Gigabyte 880G*
Vielleicht ist es halt nur Glück  Wäre auch jammerschade denn ist nach langem mal wider das ich wieder gedaddelt hab. Alter Mann halt!


----------



## hpentium (3. Juni 2012)

SolidusSnake schrieb:


> Das Laufwerk habe ich auch ist von LG auf der Homepage findest du eine neue Firmware
> 
> LG Produkt Support für GH22NS30
> 
> Edit: zu langsam



das ist ja nett non dir das du mich darauf hinweisen möchtes. aber wenn du alles gelesen hättest, wüsstest du das ich den schon geladen habe. und das sich nichts tut wenn ich die exe. anklicke.


----------



## H34D84NG3R (3. Juni 2012)

hat noch irgendwer zu dem NSIS patcher fehler einen tipp ??

Joshua hats mit nem ähnlichen system ja auch hinbekommen -.- 

henom II x6 1090T , GTX 460 Cyclone , 8GB RAM , Gigabyte 890 GPA - UD3H , Win 7 64bit


----------



## andi884 (3. Juni 2012)

hpentium schrieb:


> das ist ja nett non dir das du mich darauf hinweisen möchtes. aber wenn du alles gelesen hättest, wüsstest du das ich den schon geladen habe. und das sich nichts tut wenn ich die exe. anklicke.


 
war ja auch nicht anders zu erwarten, die firmware fürs dvd laufwerk , ist so ziemlich das abstrakteste was ich bisher überall gelesen habe.
demnächst mache ich wohl auch ein bios update damit ich Angry Birds spielen kann


----------



## Oxid (3. Juni 2012)

Wie läuft bei euch der Multiplayer so?
Ich werd ständig wegen Verbindungsproblemen aus den Sitzungen gekickt... je nach Host funktioniert es manchmal (aber eher selten) ganz gut, oft werd ich schon beim Laden der Maps oder kurz nach Rundenstart gekickt (eben mit dieser Verbindungsproblem-Meldung). Da ich ohne Probleme Battlefield zocke kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das es an meiner Inet-Verbindung liegt, wohl eher an überlasteten Rockstar-Servern.


----------



## SHOKK (3. Juni 2012)

Hey Jungs habe da eine Frage... Ich spiele das Spiel auf "Sehr hoch", FXAA 4x und komme nicht über 30 FPS. Besser gesagt es sind immer 30 FPS.  Bei manchen Usern auf youtube läuft das Spiel (auch alles auf hoch) mit 50+ FPS obwohl die Hardware (bei manchen nur Grafikkarte) schlechter ist. Spielt jemand von euch das Spiel mit einer GTX 580?


----------



## crazykiller (3. Juni 2012)

Hey Leute habe auch das Problem nach der installation lief das spiel optimal... naja am nächsten tag wollte ich wieder spielen und auf einmal gings nur noch so weit bis ich einmal eingabe drücken musste und dann stand die ganze zeit lädt da ja und weiter gehts nicht!
dann habe ich ne neuinstallation gemacht und es ging wieder.. ok also noch nen neustart und wieder bleibt es beim lädt hängen!! was is das für ein scheiß... gibt es dafür ne lösung?


----------



## crazykiller (3. Juni 2012)

an alle facebookler vllt wollt ihr hier auch mal was posten oder linken! Willkommen bei Facebook - anmelden, registrieren oder mehr erfahren
wäre echt super nett
http://www.facebook.com/MaxPayne3Probleme


----------



## WazabiStyle (3. Juni 2012)

hab das spiel jetzt durchgezockt, alles in allem war es den ärger bei der installation fast wert

obwohl es am ende doch schon arg schwer war...na ja, war ja schon bei dem vorgänger so


----------



## Muz (3. Juni 2012)

Wie kann ich den Startparameter einstellen? ich kann bei Rechtsklick (auf die exe) Einstellung.. nichts finden "safemode windowed"
Bei mir ist das sowie so komisch ich starte sehe den Bildschirm mit den Rechten und dann hängt es sich auf "Max Payne 3 funktioniert nicht mehr" und Schluss. Ich hab alles aus probiert alles aktualisiert, Ordner umbenannt, die steam_appid.txt erstellt, ich hab den Kompatibilitätsmodus ausprobiert und so weiter nichts hilft. Weiß jmd. wann ein Patch erscheint?
Ich habe die Steam Version und gamekeys.at. Was ungünstig ist weil man das immer über so ein Aktivator aktivieren muss und es ohne nicht in der Steam Bibliothek angezeigt wird..
PC: 4GB GDDR3 Ram
Intel core i7 4x3,6GHz
ATI HD Readon 6870 1 GB GDDR5 
Kann jmd helfen ich verzweifel bald.. 
Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Legacyy (3. Juni 2012)

SHOKK schrieb:


> Hey Jungs habe da eine Frage... Ich spiele das Spiel auf "Sehr hoch", FXAA 4x und komme nicht über 30 FPS. Besser gesagt es sind immer 30 FPS.  Bei manchen Usern auf youtube läuft das Spiel (auch alles auf hoch) mit 50+ FPS obwohl die Hardware (bei manchen nur Grafikkarte) schlechter ist. Spielt jemand von euch das Spiel mit einer GTX 580?


Hab ja soweit das gleiche sys und auf 2880x1800 über 40fps... sind denn deine ganzen treiber aktuell?

@crazykiller
Cracks sind illegal und werden hier nicht unterstützt


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Juni 2012)

zu 99 % sitzt das problem VOR dem Rechner.

Was hast du überhaupt für ein System, irgendwelche lustigen Sachen im Hintergrund laufen, die nicht laufen sollten ?!


----------



## crazykiller (3. Juni 2012)

Nein hab windows 7.. 
anwendungen habe ich keine laufen die unnötig sind.. halte mein system immer sauber,... 
das problem hab ich oben schon beschrieben nach der installation ging es.. am nächsten tag gings nicht mehr bleibt immer dem schriftzug max payne 3 hängen wo unten in der mitte lädt steht..
naja nach einer neuinstallation ging es wieder.. nach dem ersten beenden gings wieder nur bis lädt..
was kann das denn bitte noch sein? achja in dem updater von rockstar steht inaktiv..


----------



## crazykiller (3. Juni 2012)

hab nen i5 760
ne gtx 560 
asus p755d
und 8gb ddr3


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Juni 2012)

SHOKK schrieb:


> Hey Jungs habe da eine Frage... Ich spiele das Spiel auf "Sehr hoch", FXAA 4x und komme nicht über 30 FPS. Besser gesagt es sind immer 30 FPS.  Bei manchen Usern auf youtube läuft das Spiel (auch alles auf hoch) mit 50+ FPS obwohl die Hardware (bei manchen nur Grafikkarte) schlechter ist. Spielt jemand von euch das Spiel mit einer GTX 580?


 
Meine Tipps: 

MSAA aus machen.
Neusten Treiber drauf machen (301.42)
GPU und CPU Ocen.
Im Treiber unter Energieverwaltungmodus auf Max. Leistung stellen
Schalte die Energieverwaltung auf Höchstleistung, im OS


----------



## Legacyy (3. Juni 2012)

kann auch an windows 7 liegen. als admin gestartet und basis farbschema ausgewählt?


----------



## crazykiller (3. Juni 2012)

ja als admin gestartet aber nicht basis farbschema ich werde es mal testen kleinen moment


----------



## crazykiller (3. Juni 2012)

nein klappt leider nicht hier mal 2 bilder von dem inaktiv und eins wo es hängen bleibt!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Juni 2012)

Was auch Helfen kann ist wenn die Kompatilitätsmodus ein auf Win Vista oder Win7


----------



## Pokerclock (3. Juni 2012)

Zur Info.

Der Thread ist vorerst geschlossen, um Beiträge mit Hinweisen auf Cracks und deren Nutzung zu entfernen. Die Posting-Frequenz ist ziemlich hoch.

Verwarnungen an die betreffenden User werden im Anschluss verschickt.

-CLOSED-

EDIT

Der Thread ist wieder offen. Ich rate dringend dazu von "Ratschlägen" oder Hilfestellungen alla "nutze eine Crack" abzusehen. Gleiches gilt für das Umgehen des Kopierschutzes. Ebenso ist es nicht erlaubt, trotz Vorhandensein eines vorhandenen Nutzungsrechts derartige Dinge vorzunehmen. Euer gekauftes Nutzungsrecht berechtigt euch nämlich nicht dazu (Urheberrecht). 

Hinweise auf die eigene Nutzung von Cracks etc. oder von Freunden werden hier ebenfalls ausgeblendet und verwarnt. Noch einmal unsere einschlägigen Forenregeln diesbezüglich:



> *4.4 Urheberrechtsschädigende Inhalte*
> Beiträge, die die Durchführung folgender Handlungen ermöglichen oder   erleichtern, welche einen Verstoß gegen das Urheberrecht zur Folge   haben, sind untersagt:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chinaquads (3. Juni 2012)

naja, wenn man ne Verwarnung von dir erhält, nur weil man empfiehlt, die dvd sich runterzuladen, weil die originale nicht gelesen werden kann.... ich weiß nicht....


----------



## sacodebasura (3. Juni 2012)

Immer wenn ich auf den Desktop gehe und wieder ins Spiel dann hab ich totale low fps. Also hilft immer nur ein Spiel neustart, hat das Problem auch zufällig jemand?


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (3. Juni 2012)

moin leute, könnt ihr mir sagen, welche grafikeinstellungen ich mit meiner gtx 470 OC nehmen kann.

mein Fps-Tool zeigt mir total die unrealistischen werte beim zocken an. wisst ihr woran das liegen kann?


----------



## Juxxe (3. Juni 2012)

Wie kann man denn das mit dem FXAA einstellen ? immer wenn ich es ändere und übernehme macht er ein neustart aber danach ist es immer wieder aus. Brauch ich da eine bestimmte Grafikkarte ?


----------



## Flightinstructor (3. Juni 2012)

crazykiller schrieb:


> nein klappt leider nicht hier mal 2 bilder von dem inaktiv und eins wo es hängen bleibt!


 
Meiner macht das >fenster zu bevor die max Payne Schrift zu sehen ist!


----------



## SHOKK (3. Juni 2012)

Der neuste Treiber 301.42 verusacht low FPS in jedem spiel bei mir.  Das lustige ist, dass es nie mehr als 30 FPS werden. Ich weiss man kann Max nicht mit BF vergleichen, aber in BF habe ich 50+ FPS. Wäre ganz cool, wenn mir jemand weiter helfen kann


----------



## Robonator (3. Juni 2012)

SHOKK schrieb:


> Der neuste Treiber 301.42 verusacht low FPS in jedem spiel bei mir.  Das lustige ist, dass es nie mehr als 30 FPS werden. Ich weiss man kann Max nicht mit BF vergleichen, aber in BF habe ich 50+ FPS. Wäre ganz cool, wenn mir jemand weiter helfen kann


 
Ähm, einen älteren Treiber installieren?


----------



## kero81 (3. Juni 2012)

Heyho,
hab jetzt den Thread mal kurz überflogen. Gibt es immernoch Probleme mit der Performance? Hab nen 2600k @ 4,3 und ne 680. Gibts da Probleme?


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (3. Juni 2012)

So, der Abspann flimmerte gerade über den Schirm…Das Game hat sich gespielt wie ein Live Action Movie zum Mitspielen mit Jason Statham in der Hauptrolle. Es machte Fun und die Reminiszenz mit Max in NY, innere Monologe, sowie der Cameo von Baseballbatboy ließen wieder die alten MP Zeiten hochkommen. Das war’s aber leider auch schon was die „Tie-Ins“ mit den Vorgängern betraf. 
  Von dem Film Noir ist nur noch der Film übrig geblieben und das für meinen Geschmack etwas zu too much. Teilweise spielt es sich wie ein mehrstündiger Film mit 30 sekündigen Breaks:
  „Shootout->Door->Cutscene->[repeat]“
  Mit der „Max Payne Legacy“- Fan Boy Brille würde ich dem Spiel 6,5/10 geben, ohne 8,5/10.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Juni 2012)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:
			
		

> So, der Abspann flimmerte gerade über den Schirm…



Wieviele Stunden hast du ungefähr gebraucht?


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (3. Juni 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wieviele Stunden hast du ungefähr gebraucht?


 
Nettospielzeit war ca. 8-9 h. Vom Gefühl war es in etwa gleichlang wie die Vorgänger.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Juni 2012)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Nettospielzeit war ca. 8-9 h. Vom Gefühl war es in etwa gleichlang wie die Vorgänger.



Ah, ok. Danke. Ich hatte bei der Installationsgröße auf etwas mehr Umfang gehofft.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (3. Juni 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ah, ok. Danke. Ich hatte bei der Installationsgröße auf etwas mehr Umfang gehofft.



Die Installationsgröße rührt vor allem durch die ganzen vorgerenderten Ingame Cutscenes (1080p), welche alleine 8 Gig ausmachen.


----------



## Caldion (3. Juni 2012)

Ihr musst Anti Virus programm ausschaten


----------



## cAson (3. Juni 2012)

kero81 schrieb:


> Heyho,
> hab jetzt den Thread mal kurz überflogen. Gibt es immernoch Probleme mit der Performance? Hab nen 2600k @ 4,3 und ne 680. Gibts da Probleme?


 
Nein du wirst es Maxen können.

- Wer mag das ein oder andere Onlinematch nicht alleine bestreiten? Mein Rockstartag: enrixx.

mfg
*
*


----------



## Yui-chan (4. Juni 2012)

Nehmen wir mal an, ich würde den Fehler begehen, mir Max Payne 3 für PC zu kaufen: 
Wie lange müsste ich mit meinem Low DSL warten, bis die geheimen DRM- und "Update"-Mächte mir erlauben, das Spiel zu starten?
Muss ich die DVD vorher mit Weihwasser reinigen? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## SHOKK (4. Juni 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ähm, einen älteren Treiber installieren?


 
Den habe ich die ganze zeit drauf ...


----------



## Ali@s (4. Juni 2012)

Moin zusammen,

tja, auch ich warte nun seit Freitag darauf, das Game einfach mal zu zocken. Bei mir liegt es wohl daran, dass er den Social Club nicht starten möchte. Nach dem Launcher öffnet sich kurz das Trademark-Fenster (Nvidia, Rockstar, Bullettime etc.) und schon bin ich wieder auf dem Desktop. Auch mehrmaliges Installieren/Nachinstallieren sowie die anderen Tipps helfen hier nicht. Gut, dass ich zu Haus am Umbauen bin...

Alias


----------



## BartholomO (4. Juni 2012)

Wie schauts eig. aus, kann man sich die USK Version holen oder sollte man lieber die Pegi holen da sonst zu viel geschnitten ist?


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (4. Juni 2012)

BartholomO schrieb:


> Wie schauts eig. aus, kann man sich die USK Version holen oder sollte man lieber die Pegi holen da sonst zu viel geschnitten ist?


 
Bei der USK kann man nicht auf Zivis ballern. Aber ehrlich gesagt, war das im Nachhinein nicht so spielentscheiden und allzu viele Zivis rennen da auch nicht rum.
Max Payne 3 - Schnittberichte.com (Detaillierte Fassungs- und Zensurinformationen zu DVD, Blu-ray, Games ...)


----------



## Robonator (4. Juni 2012)

BartholomO schrieb:


> Wie schauts eig. aus, kann man sich die USK Version holen oder sollte man lieber die Pegi holen da sonst zu viel geschnitten ist?


 
Hmm was wurd geschnitten? Ich glaube Schusswunden und das feuern auf Zivillisten wurde entfernt, sonst eig nix


----------



## BartholomO (4. Juni 2012)

Achso ok, dann kann man ja zur USK greifen, dankeschön


----------



## tune389 (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo, ich habe gerade etwas herausgefunden evt. hilft es weiter. Bei mir war es so das MaxPain nicht lief nach dem ersten eingeblendeten Text stürtzte es ab. Dann habe ich später einmal Steam als Admin gestartet danach MaxPain. Und sehe da nach dem ersten Text Meldet sich Steam in Game mit den lizenz schlüssel und es geht weiter ohne Absturtz.


----------



## Astarothkun (4. Juni 2012)

Ich habe das bereits bekannte Speicherproblem bzw Nicht-Speicherproblem in Max Payne 3.
Bei meinem ersten Profil nach etwa 6 Stunden Spielzeit und am Ende von Kapitel 8 musste ich feststellen, dass nach Kapitel 3 Checkpoint 15 nicht mehr gespeichert wurde. Weiterspielen startete in Kapitel 2.
Mein zweites Profil, welches ich danach neu angelegt habe, speichert nun ebenfalls nicht mehr und zwar schon nach dem letzten Checkpoint in Kapitel 2.

Hat jemand für mich vielleicht ein Savegame für die Retail (Non-Steam) Version ab Kapitel 9+ auf Mittel?


----------



## SiQ (4. Juni 2012)

Yo Leute,

habe es gerade installiert und irgendwie funktioniert es nicht. Wenn der Startbildschirm kommt fordert mich das Spiel auf "Eingabe zum fortfahren". Das mache ich und jetzt lädt er sich tot. Auch nach 20min passiert nix. Hab schon einiges versucht (Admin/Kompatibilitätsmodus/Neuinstallation/ohne neusten Patch/OfflineModus) aber nix funktioniert. Hat jemand schon davon gehört bzw eine Lösung parat?

Danke, TwoSnake


----------



## hpentium (4. Juni 2012)

Hurricane_the_first schrieb:


> HIHI das ist genau der gleiche fehler den ich habe



hab heute das Game bei Media Markt umgetauscht. Und siehe da, jetzt lässt es sich installieren. Also definitiv ein Fehler auf der CD!!!


----------



## cAson (4. Juni 2012)

Astarothkun schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das bereits bekannte Speicherproblem bzw Nicht-Speicherproblem in Max Payne 3.
> Bei meinem ersten Profil nach etwa 6 Stunden Spielzeit und am Ende von Kapitel 8 musste ich feststellen, dass nach Kapitel 3 Checkpoint 15 nicht mehr gespeichert wurde. Weiterspielen startete in Kapitel 2.
> Mein zweites Profil, welches ich danach neu angelegt habe, speichert nun ebenfalls nicht mehr und zwar schon nach dem letzten Checkpoint in Kapitel 2.
> 
> Hat jemand für mich vielleicht ein Savegame für die Retail (Non-Steam) Version ab Kapitel 9+ auf Mittel?



Jop ich hab eins


----------



## Aufpassen (4. Juni 2012)

Wenn man jetzt mal von den ganzen Problemen absieht, die hier einige haben, muss ich echt sagen.. 
..Das Game selbst ist ganz gut & die Engine ist, was es in Sachen Performance für die gebotene Grafik angeht, Genial.

_Also zumindest wenn MSAA in-Game ausgeschaltet ist & man es über den Treiber forciert._


----------



## wari (4. Juni 2012)

irgendwie greifen bei mir die grafikeinstellungen ingame nicht...

das spiel wird komplett ohne kantenglättung dargestellt, obwohl sie angewählt sind im menue..

komischerweise funzen die einstellungen im startbildschirm..

woran kann das liegen?


----------



## timpetill (4. Juni 2012)

Also ich habs seit Freitag per Steam und es startet auch nicht. Hab alles versucht und nichts hilft. Ich komm lediglich bis zur Steamanzeige "Max Payne 3 wird gestartet" und dann verschwindet die Anzeige auch wieder und es ist, als wenn ich nie was angeklickt hätte. Social Club startet nicht und auch sonst tut sich Null!


----------



## tobi1111 (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo Leute

Hab das Spiel auch seit heute und bekomme es nicht installiert.
Wenn der balcken ganz am ende ist bleibt er stehen und fertig ( 30minuten gewartet), danach passiert nix mehr. Auf die DVD wird die ganze zeit zugegriffen.
Kann die DVD dann auch raus nehmen passiert nix. Kann auf abbrechen gehen und es wird sofort abgebrochen. Der Prozess bleibt und lässt sich nicht abschießen ( Neustart erforderlich)
Neusten treiber updates alles installiert. 

Hat noch jemand einen rat ?


----------



## aldituete (4. Juni 2012)

hallo Leute,

wollte mal fragen ob ihr wisst woran es liegen kann dass ich das game nur mit ruckeln zum laufen bekomme...
hab schon überall niedrigste einstellungen bzw. ausgestellt. bin bei der Auflösung bis 1280x720 runter gegangen...
hier mal Daten vom PC:

AMD Athlon II X4 620 2,6GHZ
4 GB Arbeitsspeicher Kingston HyperX
Gainward GeForce GTX 560 TI
Win 7 64 Bit

eigentlich müsste man doch damit gut was zum laufen bekommen, bf3 spiel ich auf höchsten einstellungen ruckelfrei...

Danke im Voraus


http://www.sysProfile.de/id166514


----------



## Legacyy (4. Juni 2012)

Manche DVD's haben anscheinen fehlerhafte Dateien, da ist irgendwas im Presswerk falsch gelaufen... Einfach in den Laden gehen und umtauschen.

Für Nvidia karten nicht den neuesten Treiber wählen (der macht Probleme), sondern einen davor.


----------



## Astarothkun (4. Juni 2012)

cAson schrieb:


> Jop ich hab eins


 Super, würde mich über einen Download Link hier oder per PM sehr freuen.
Muss ich beim ersetzen des Spielstands irgend etwas beachten? Alle bisher geladenen Spielstände werden von dem Spiel als Defekt erkannt und müssen überschrieben werden.


----------



## dealcrasher (4. Juni 2012)

*ich poste das hier nochmal da meinthread gesperrt worden ist, hier wird er zwar untergehen aber mal schauen.
*

*
*

*Problem bei Max Payne 3 Spiel geht automatisch immer in den Pausemodus 				*

Wie im Titel schon geschrieben springt das Spiel immer in den Pausemodus in wechselnden abständen.
Auch bei denVideos springt es in den Pausemodus als ob ich ESC drücke.
Mal dauert 1min mal alle 2-3 sec. so kann man nicht wirklich Spielen.

Hab schon geschaut ob irgendwelche Programme im Hintergrund stören war   nicht der Fall, hab auch mal die Tastaturbelegung geändert und eine   andere Tastatur angehängt also das kann ich bis jetzt ausschließen.
Nur jetzt bin ich ratlos!

Hab auch im PC Games-Forum gepostet, aber hier scheint Max Payne etwas  mehr interesse geweckt zu haben desshalb poste ich es hier nochmla.Viel  kam bis jetzt nicht rum.
Problem bei Max Payne 3 Spiel geht automatisch immer in den Pausemodus

Probiert hab ich jetzt volgendes:
Catalyst 12.6 Beta 
Kompatibilität Win xp,vista,win7 usw.
Grafikeinstellungen von DX9-11 
Andere Tastatur
Sämtliche Hintergrundprogramme geschlossen
Treiber für Tastatur und Maus Deaktiviert

jetzt hab ich echt kein bock mehr nach gefühlte 1million Neustarts​


----------



## PakiXT (5. Juni 2012)

In den Zwischensequenzen und bei dem Rockstar-Logo habe ich Spulenfiepen bei meiner Graka. Manchmal startet mein PC neu....Echt Komisch


----------



## Aufpassen (5. Juni 2012)

PakiXT schrieb:
			
		

> In den Zwischensequenzen und bei dem Rockstar-Logo habe ich Spulenfiepen bei meiner Graka. Manchmal startet mein PC neu....Echt Komisch



Vsync aus ? 

Dadurch könnten die FPS unnötig hochgehen in den Sequenzen und beim Logo.
Dies könnte möglicherweise zum Spulenfiepen führen.


----------



## PakiXT (5. Juni 2012)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Vsync aus ?
> 
> Dadurch könnten die FPS unnötig hochgehen in den Sequenzen und beim Logo.
> Dies könnte möglicherweise zum Spulenfiepen führen.



Hab im Spiel und im Catalyst Center Vsync eingeschaltet aber es bringt nix -.-


----------



## monga (5. Juni 2012)

reserviert，Du hast ganze Arbeit geleistet ：P Dragon City ist ein Facebook-basiertes soziales Spiel mit dem Thema von Ausbrüten, Schlüpfung und Kämpfe des Drachen.Es ist das beste browsergames.


----------



## Andersenx (5. Juni 2012)

So hab das Spiel leider schon durch xD  echt geiles game, werds irgendmal auf Hard durch zocken vielen Dank Rockstar echt klasse Game.
Probleme mit dem Spiel hab ich überhaupt keine Installiert Patch gezogen und gezockt, naja ka ahnung vieleicht liegts daran das ich die AT version habe.


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Juni 2012)

so, fertig... jetzt werden wir es mal auf hard probieren  Hatte keinerlei Probleme mit dem Spiel


----------



## MOD6699 (5. Juni 2012)

Hat sich Rockstar eigentlich schon zu Wort gemeldet wann ein Patch erscheinen soll das man endlich Max Payne 3 zocken kann? Ansonsten werde ich wohl andere Wege gehen müssen (gezwungenermaßen)...


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Juni 2012)

was hast du denn für ein problem mit mp3?


----------



## MOD6699 (5. Juni 2012)

Es startet auf Steam einfach nicht nach der Installation steht "Dieses Spiel ist derzeit nicht verfügbar". Denke entweder liegt es am Antivir der eine Datei als schädlich erkennt oder es liegt daran das er nicht mal den Social Club startet. Allerdings wird das RS patchen müssen da ich mich ansonsten gezwungen fühle das Game zurückzugeben (Steam) wenn nötig per Gericht


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Juni 2012)

dann ist es doch ein problem von steam oder nicht??

hast du die retail gekauft und könntest es evtl. so installieren?

Virenprogramm mal ausschalten und über steam dateien aktualisieren, antivir ist bekannt dafür, nicht schädliche dateien als bedrohlich einzustufen 

Rockstar jetzt dafür verantwortlich zu machen, halte ich für falsch.


----------



## Achaius (5. Juni 2012)

Gibt es vll. schon eine Lösung für das Social Club Anmeldeproblem?


----------



## Chinaquads (5. Juni 2012)

gibt es ein social club anmeldeproblem?

Habe selber keins gehabt und auch noch nicht davon gehört.


----------



## MOD6699 (5. Juni 2012)

@China: Nein habe nur die Steamversion brauche auch 5 Stunden zum Laden. Wenn ich dateien überprüfe sagt er das 1160 ca Dateien fehlerhaft seien und lädt die 30 gb neu. Und Antivir ist schonklar das des an denen liegt aber auch fehlerhafte DVDs wie man hier liest etc. RS hat einfach die Portierung versaut daher geb ich RS schon da durchaus die Schuld. Allerdings renne ich jetzt nicht morgen gleich zum Anwalt^^ Aber nach 4 Wochen release soll und MUSS es dann gehen.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich habe während der Installation Antivir deaktiviert, und nach der Installation wieder aktiviert. ABER vor dem ersten Spielstart habe ich die Max Payne 3.exe zur Ausnahmeliste hinzugefügt.
Läuft ohne Probleme. /Treiber 296.../ PEGI Version

Grüße


----------



## PointerF21 (5. Juni 2012)

Probleme beim installieren oder beim ersten Spielstart hatte ich nicht (AT Version).
Habe aber teils sehrlange Ladezeiten wenn ich ein Multiplayerspiel beitreten will. Teilweise 5 min und länger, so das ich das Spiel beenden und neu starten muss.


----------



## Achaius (5. Juni 2012)

Also ich habe leider immer noch damit zu kämpfen dass der Social Club meint ich bin nicht mit dem Internet verbunden. Somit kann ich es nicht aktivieren.

Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit zum aktivieren?? (DVD AT Version)


----------



## XeonB (5. Juni 2012)

aloha84 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe während der Installation Antivir deaktiviert, und nach der Installation wieder aktiviert. ABER vor dem ersten Spielstart habe ich die Max Payne 3.exe zur Ausnahmeliste hinzugefügt.
> Läuft ohne Probleme. /Treiber 296.../ PEGI Version
> 
> Grüße



In welche Ausnahmeliste und wie? Geht das auch bei free Version?


----------



## sc59 (5. Juni 2012)

Servus, ist relativ Still hier geworden.
Bin ich der einzige der noch am Kämpfen ist MP3 zum laufen zu Bringen?
 Bei mir geht’s nach den Update´s nicht weiter. Der Launcher bleibt bei : Inaktiv stehen.
 Die Tipps habe ich alle befolgt, keine Besserung.


 Mich würde mal ne Repräsentative Umfrage interessieren wer welchen, oder keinen Fehler hatte.
 Greetz sc59


----------



## BartholomO (5. Juni 2012)

@sc59 ich kann dir morgen davon berichten, habe es mir gestern bestellt, und Amazon meinte es kommt morgen also Mittwoch, ist aber schon heute gekommen, aber niemand war daheim und desswegen muss ichs mir morgen holen, dann hoffe ich dass bei mir alles reibungslos verläuft und wenn nicht, wirds schon irgendwie passen. Hoffe aber wirklich dass Rockstar da noch ein Patch raushaut, da soweit ich mitbekommen habe bei LA. Noire für PC beim Release genauso ein Drama war und ich glaube nichtmal jetzt läuft dass richtig. Hast du eig. die USK oder die PEGI Version? Weil kann ja sein da sie für die USK da nachträglich noch was ändern mussten einen Fehler eingebaut haben ausversehen, dass man es nicht mehr starten kann...


----------



## sc59 (5. Juni 2012)

Habe die USK18 vom MM.
Wenns net läuft geht die Verkaufszahl bei R* wieder -1 .
Kann ja noch net mal den Key eingeben.
Könnt mir vorstellen das da ein grober schnitzer, in diesem "sozialen club" bei der Instalation ist.
DRAMA trifft genau den Nagel auf den Kopf.  
greetz sc59


----------



## chase106 (5. Juni 2012)

@sc59 Nein bist du NICHT! 

Ich hab mich extra angemeldet um auch meine Erfahrungen mal zu teilen, da ich den Threat hier schon einige Zeit verfolge 

Bei mir tritt leider genau der gleiche Fehler auf wie bei dir sc59.
Ich konnte das Spiel regulär installieren und kommt bis zu dem Punkt an dem das Spiel updatet. Nachdem alle Updates vorbei sind (ich denke zumindest es sind alle) und ich das Spiel starten möchte, öffnet sich der Launcher, bleibt bei "Status: Inaktiv" stehen und beendet sich einfach weider nach einigen Sekunden. Ich habe bereits alle Tipps und vermeintliche Lösungsansätze ausprobiert und hatte nach 7 Stunden rumprobieren einfach keine Lust mehr und hab mich in das nächste Problemspiel gestürzt... Diablo III... doch das isn anderes Thema ^^
Also sowohl Umbenennen in "MaxPayne3" statt "Max Payne 3" und anschließendes ändern in der Registry, das starten in allen erdenklichen Kompatibilitätsmodi, ob mit oder ohne Desktopdarstellung, im Fenstermodus, sicheren Modus oder einfach ganz normal, doppelte neuinstallation, entfernen und neues Runterladen von Graka-Treibern und Frameworks 4.0 - nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts hat geholfen... -.-

An dieser Stelle kann ich nur aus einem der MP3 Trailer zitieren (so oder so ähnlich mit Max' Worten): "One thing we American really understood is capitalism. You buy something, and you get what u paid for!" ... <-FAIL 

Gekauft und nix bekommen! Find ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich Schade, bleibt wohl nur das Warten auf nen Vernünftigen Patch


----------



## BartholomO (5. Juni 2012)

Ok, meine bestellte ist auch die USK Version, vielleicht haben sie da einfach einen Fehler eingebaut wie gesagt, weil die da im Nachhinein wegen der USK ja was ändern mussten...
Aber habt ihr evtl. schonmal den Social Club manuell aus dem Internet raus installiert? War bei GTA IV nämlich bei mir auch so, hab es mir gekauft (erst 2 Jahre nach release), den neuesten Patch draufgemacht und trotzdem startete es nicht. Habe dann dass Games for Windows Live Manuell aus dem Internet gezogen und dann hat sichs endlich starten lasse, vielleicht ist dass ja genau das Problem dass bei MP3 auftritt, habt ihr dass schonmal probiert, den Social Club runterzuladen?


----------



## sc59 (5. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mal den 1.1.3 von GTA4 von R* gezogen.
und es war mir egal ob es weitere probleme macht wegen inkompatibilität zu MP3.
dacht vieleicht bekomme ich ja wenigsten den Key mal rein und das Game startet dann.
Dem war leider nicht so.
@chase106
genau meine story....... nur die Regestry habe ich aus faulheit und extremster lustlosigkeit gelassen.
und das mit dem warten bis ein patch kommt bin ich mir noch net so sicher den ein kostenlos erteiltes Darlehn von 44€ sehe ich nicht als aktzeptabel an.
sc59


----------



## BartholomO (5. Juni 2012)

Hm, ja dann fällt mir auch nichts ein ausser die Dinge die von PCGH usw. in den letzten Tagen immer geschrieben haben... naja viel glück mit dem Problem dann, ich melde mich morgen und hoffe dass ich nicht solche Fehler hab.


----------



## chase106 (5. Juni 2012)

Mittlerweile auch ausprobiert mit dem Social Club, leider ebenfalls ohne Erflog


----------



## Flightinstructor (5. Juni 2012)

BartholomO schrieb:


> Ok, meine bestellte ist auch die USK Version, vielleicht haben sie da einfach einen Fehler eingebaut wie gesagt, weil die da im Nachhinein wegen der USK ja was ändern mussten...


 
Ich habe die DVD AT Version ich lande auch immer wieder auf Desktop!


----------



## Flightinstructor (5. Juni 2012)

Also grundsätzlich mal  wird ein Konto zur Aktivierung beim Rockstar  Social Club benötigt. Sollte man (Frau) eine Boxversion mit intakten  DVD´s gekauft haben ist dann in vielen Fällen nach dem starten der Exe  nach dem erscheinen des Fenster wo die rechte zu lesen sind von Rockstar  wieder Feierabend.
Voll nervig das ganze alle To doos und How to Do und dubbel to do hat  nicht geholfen ich bekomme es nicht zum laufen.....ich hab schon von  Leuten gelesen die haben Windows neu aufgesetzt ohne Erfolg. Max Pein 3  will einfach nicht. Rockstar scheint im Urlaub zu sein, ich höre kein  Muh und kein Mäh. 
Ja was sollen Sie nach so einem Debüt auch vermelden. Die Schmach hat  der Kunde und DRM ist in aller Munde. Ich habe mir die Fehlerprotokolle  in meiner Datenbank angeschaut und sowie ich das rekonstruiere findet  kurz nach dem Start der Exe solange das Spiel noch nicht aktiviert ist  ein Zugriif auf die erste Disk statt(deshalb verlangt er auch nach dem  installen die erste Disk wieder). Nach korekter Rückmeldung sollten  verschiedene Module aktiviert werden dies schlägt jedoch fehl und das  äußert sich der Art das sich das Fenster für den Aktivierungsvorgang  nicht öffnet und man wieder auf dem Desktop landet. Die einzelnen  Fehlerprotokolle von mir aus denen detailiert auch die betroffenen  Modula etc. hervorgehen liegen Rockstar seit 4Tagen vor. Wie ich es  drehe und wende die Aktivierung funktioniert nicht und für mich ist das  DRM!
Das Spiel selber wie ich höre scheint ja gut zu sein. Bleibt zu hoffen das Rockstar auf dem schnellsten Weg nachbessert.

In Anbetracht der Tatsache das bei Vorbestellern Max Payne 2 als Goodie  mitgeliefert werden sollte und Rockstar dies ein paar Tage vor Release  revidierte, entfaltet sich die nicht Spielbarkeit von MP3 bei sehr  vielen Kunden als massives Releasedesaster!

Nachtrag: Max Payne 2 wurde nicht mitgeliefert weil es zu aufwändig gewesen wäre es für Win7 umzuprogrammieren!

Viele Boxen sind auch schon zurück gegeben worden. Das gibt Ärger. Da  rollen Köpfe. Aber Fehler sind dazu da um daraus zu lernen, wers glaubt  und immer öfter wird die Schluderei TEUER!

Ich habe jetzt alles durch was es gibt auch was hier angepriesen wird: http://support.rockstargames.com/entries/21516788-crashing-back-to-desktop-when-launching-max-payne-3-for-pc?name=Flightinstructor&
email=blueplanet@email.de&external_id=18985783&organization=×tamp=1338925386&hash=0217f227c1f822688c805a766c329492&locale=1

OHNE ERFOLG!!!!

EIEN SAUEREI IST DAS!!!


----------



## Ananas! (5. Juni 2012)

hi leute hab mir max payne 3 geholt und angefangen zu spielen.
ich hab msaa 4x und fxaa auf sehr hoch und trotzdem sind die ränder um  die personen ziemlich verpixelt da ist immer so ein kleiner  leuchtstreifen z.b. um max welcher sich vom hintergrund abhebt und  welcher nicht geglättet ist.
hab die textur qualität auf sehr hoch und hoch getestet, kein unterschiued.
wie kriegt man dieses leichte hervorheben der personen weg?
spiele in 1080p 60hz.
hab schon versucht im nvidia treiber AA zu aktivieren aber das feld dazu ist grau hinterlegt und ich kanns nicht ändern
hoffe auf antworten
mfg, Ananas!


----------



## Corey5 (5. Juni 2012)

"Max Payne 3 funktioniert nicht mehr!" ? PAH, HIER DIE LÖSUNG! (Hoffe, dass das vielen hier hilft) 

Ich habe - wie ihr - wirklich alles probiert: Von allen möglichen Versionen der Redistributables (DirectX, .NET etc.) bis hin zu sonstigen Einstellungen der *.exe-Datei und anderen Windows-Einstellungen über zig Neuinstallationen und Updates des SC 1_0_0_3 oder so. Es half NICHTS.

Bis ich folgendes gemacht habe:
Installiert das Spiel. Dann unbedingt VOR dem Update abbrechen. Danach die 

beiden Dateien "MaxPayne3.exe" und "PlayMaxPayne3.exe" in einen BackUp-

Ordner schieben. Jetzt die "PlayMaxPayne3.exe" starten und das Ganze Update 1.0.0.17 mitnehmen. Dann kommt die Fehlermeldung "... funktioniert nicht mehr". 
Jetzt geht ihr folgendermaßen vor:

(Für NVIDIA - sollte aber auch adäquat für Radeon/ATI Treiber funktionieren)
Das Problem liegt (zumindest bei mir) am aktuellsten Grafikkartentreiber (NVidia 301.42).
Also: verschiedene alte Treiber der Reihe nach durchprobieren, nachdem ihr den alten KOMPLETT runter gefeuert habt und siehe da, der 290.36 funktionierte und ich kam in's Spiel.

Die passenden Treiber für euer System findet ihr, wenn ihr folgendes googelt:
"windows 7 64 bit nvidia XXX.XX" dabei natürlich jeweils die Suchkriterien an euer System anpassen - wobei die meisten ja 64 Bit haben sollten. Für XXX.XX könnt ihr folgende Versionen einsetzen: 258.38, 290.36, 290.53, 295.73, 296.10 und die aktuelle 301.42) --> achtet darauf, dass es unterschiedliche Versionen für Notebooks und Stand-Alone-Rechner gibt. Unter "Unterstützte" findet ihr die Grafikkarten. 
Der Zusatz M deutet auf MOBILITY für Notebooks hin, die Standalone-Rechner-Versionen haben diesen Zusatz nicht. BSP:
NVIDIA DRIVERS 285.38BETA für Notebooks

Einfach der Reihe nach installieren und bei einem der Teile sollte es dann funktionieren - wie gesagt, der neueste geht bei mir absolut nicht.
Danach kam das Problem, dass ich es nicht spielen konnte, weil beim Bildschirm "Initialisiere" jedes mal Ende war und nichts mehr ging.
Dann bin ich auf folgendes gestoßen:
Max Payne 3 initialisiert probleme hier die Lösung!

Da muss man sich leider im Forum anmelden, um den Download mitnehmen zu können, aber so verzweifelt wie ich war, habe ich es mal probiert - MIT ERFOLG!

Darin ist die Datei "Social Club v1.0.9.5 Setup.exe" enthalten. Die habe ich drüber gebügelt. Danach einfach weider die beiden Dateien "MaxPayne3.exe" und "PlayMaxPayne3.exe" vom BackUp-Ordner in den Installationsordner rüberziehen und ersetzen. Wenn ihr jetzt die "PlayMaxPayne3.exe" startet, wird das Update 1.0.017 erneut runter geladen. Ihr kommt in's Spiel und während der "Initialisierung" ploppt dann oben rechts kurz das Social-Club-Symbol auf. Wenn ihr jetzt POS1 drückt, öffnet sich der SC und ihr könnt euch anmelden und euren Code eingeben. Ich habe übrigens die Retail für 23€ bei eBay gekauft. Der Code ging ohne Probleme.

Jetzt warte ich auf die nächsten offiziellen Updates des Spiels, um dann meine aktuellen GraKa-Treiber wieder auszuprobieren.

Kurz zu meinem System:

ASUS X53S
IntelCore i7-2630QM @ 2.00GHz
4 GB Ram
Nvidia GT540M Cuda 2GB

Läuft auf allen Einstellungen auf HOCH flüssig. Jetzt probiere ich noch die DX-Versionen durch und dann wird fröhlich getötet. 
Musste nur erst einmal den Beitrag verfassen. 

VIEL ERFOLG, man sieht sich dann im Multiplayer!


----------



## Flightinstructor (5. Juni 2012)

Corey5 schrieb:


> Jetzt warte ich auf die nächsten offiziellen Updates des Spiels, um dann meine aktuellen GraKa-Treiber wieder auszuprobieren.


 
wARUM WARTEN. Installiere doch mal den neuen und schaue ob es dann noch startet aktiviert ist es ja nun. Die Treiber sind im Regelfall bei W7 unter C: Nvidia/Displaydriver  einfach den entsprechenden Treiber rausssuchen setup ausführen und der schon installierte Treiber wird zuverlässig entfernt und durch den gewünschten ersetzt.


----------



## Flightinstructor (5. Juni 2012)

Bei  mir hat dein Tipp leider nicht geholfen. Aber dafür habe ich meine >Theorie vom Anfang an nochmal aufgerollt. Was mich stutzig macht ist der Eintrag kurz nach dem ich die exe gestartet habe durch den Kopf gegangen. Dort gab es die Modulfehlermeldung welches von der Disk 1 stammt.
Die Abfrage der DVD zur Initialisierung des abschließenden Startprozesses schlägt fehl. Und der findet statt nach dem die Trademarks eingeblendet werden.


----------



## Corey5 (6. Juni 2012)

So, wieder den aktuellen 301.42 installiert und es hängt sich wieder einmal komplett auf, kurz bevor es in's Spiel geht... 
Habe mal die nicht ganz so offizielle Version à la Flightinstructor  probiert. Da läuft der 301.42 und ich kann die Einstellungen auf HOCH  lassen und es läuft sauber - sogar im Social Club kann ich mich anmelden.
Da das nach einem Kauf aber keine Option ist, also wieder schrittweise ältere Treiber verwendet und die Original-BackUps drüber gezogen und das Update wieder installiert. *Der einzige Treiber, der dann funktioniert, ist der 290.36.*
Leider ruckelt es jetzt im Spiel mit niedrigen Einstellungen. 

Was ich zudem nicht verstehe: egal auf welche Art, ich kann NUR DirectX 9 auswählen, obwohl meine GraKa für Version 11 ausgelegt ist (lief bei Crysis 2 auch). 

Naja, RStar wird hoffentlich bald was patchen.


----------



## Legacyy (6. Juni 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Der Thread ist wieder offen. Ich rate dringend dazu von "Ratschlägen" oder Hilfestellungen alla "nutze eine Crack" abzusehen. Gleiches gilt für das Umgehen des Kopierschutzes. Ebenso ist es nicht erlaubt, trotz Vorhandensein eines vorhandenen Nutzungsrechts derartige Dinge vorzunehmen. Euer gekauftes Nutzungsrecht berechtigt euch nämlich nicht dazu (Urheberrecht).
> 
> Hinweise auf die eigene Nutzung von Cracks etc. oder von Freunden werden hier ebenfalls ausgeblendet und verwarnt. Noch einmal unsere einschlägigen Forenregeln diesbezüglich:


 Mal den Post vom No CD Crack entfernen sonst gibts wieder ne nette Abmahnung der Admins 

Hab jetzt auch durch auf Hard... zwar gefühlte 100x gestorben, aber es war geil 

P.S.  hatte die DVD Retail version und alles hat ohne Probleme funktioniert oO


----------



## massaker (6. Juni 2012)

Bei gab's vor ca einer Stunde ein Update/Patch auf Version 1.0.0.22 - wo kann man eigentlich nen Changelog einsehen?


----------



## Legacyy (6. Juni 2012)

Hier die Patchnotes:
Max Payne 3 PC: New Patch for Commonly Reported Issues | Rockstar Games



Spoiler



We've had a lot of positive feedback from the community on the launch of Max Payne 3 on PC  and our support for a wide range of specs. That said, there are still a  few commonly reported issues, and we'll be rolling out a series of  patches that address these starting tonight. 

   Issues fixed by tonight's patch are below. Our goal is to get everyone  up and running as smoothly as possible so be sure to hit http://support.rockstargames.com if you are having any specific issues.

*Compatibility Issues*
  * Fixed reported issues with needing service packs, compatibility with incorrect OS.

*Various Crashes *
  * Fixed a range of issues which could have led to crashes on startup and in-game.

*Audio Crash*
   * Fixed reported issues of audio dropouts when no audio device was  plugged in, or when the headphones/speakers disconnected while in game.

*Mouse Sensitivity*
   * Fixed reported issues of mouse being sluggish, especially in prone  and Shootdodge™. Increased top end range of mouse sensitivity, but kept  the slider from 1-10, allowing the user more range in their sensitivity  setting.

*Mouse Acceleration*
   * Fixed reported issues of mouse acceleration affecting aiming,  included commandline option to disable mouse acceleration, -nomouseaccel  (In a future update, this will be added as an option in the Mouse  Controls menu).

*Stretched Image / Wrong Aspect Ratio*
   * Fixed reported issues of game locked in incorrect aspect ratio, or  alt-entering and having incorrect aspect ratio. Added commandline option  for locked aspect ratio as commandline option -aspectratio width:height   (ie. -aspectratio 4:3 / -aspectratio 16:9) In a future update, this  will be added as an option in the Graphics menu.

*Video Memory Reporting as 0MB*
   * Fixed reported issues of the video card reporting having 0MB of video  memory available.  Users unable to adjust Graphics options because of  this (Also helps fix stuttering on some video cards).

   We are aware of a few outstanding issues including multiplayer cheaters  and hackers. Rest assured this will be dealt with in a forthcoming  patch.


----------



## Nemrod (6. Juni 2012)

Gibt es irgendwas für das *STATUS INAKTIV *Problem?Virenscan/Zonealarm ausschalten und DVD 1 einlegen bringt nix....
MaxPayne3 ohne zwischenräume machen bringt nix
Alle Treiber sind aktuell....

Hat irgendwer irgendwas?


----------



## conspiracy (6. Juni 2012)

Bei mir läuft das Spiel auf sehr hohen Details fast einwandfrei, jedoch sorgt irgendeine Grafikeinstellung dafür das sich das Spiel in manchen Cutscenes halb aufhängt. Den Sound hört man noch aber das Bild ist weg. Komme dann auch nicht mehr auf den Desktop und neustart ist angesagt. Allerdings nur an bestimmen Stellen. Muss noch die Einstellung finden die dieses Problem verursacht


----------



## Corey5 (6. Juni 2012)

So,
Patch 1.0.0.22 behebt bei mir vorerst alle Probleme und ich kann es jetzt mit dem neuen 301.42 auf SEHR HOCH zocken. Super. Warum denn nicht gleich so?! Nur wieso kann ich DX9 nicht ändern in eine höhere Version?


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (6. Juni 2012)

conspiracy schrieb:


> Bei mir läuft das Spiel auf sehr hohen Details fast einwandfrei, jedoch sorgt irgendeine Grafikeinstellung dafür das sich das Spiel in manchen Cutscenes halb aufhängt. Den Sound hört man noch aber das Bild ist weg. Komme dann auch nicht mehr auf den Desktop und neustart ist angesagt. Allerdings nur an bestimmen Stellen. Muss noch die Einstellung finden die dieses Problem verursacht



Bist du sicher, dass es in den Ingame Cutscenes knallt oder ob es vllt an den Videofiles liegt (*.bik)? Die liegen unter \Common\Videos


----------



## conspiracy (6. Juni 2012)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Bist du sicher, dass es in den Ingame Cutscenes knallt oder ob es vllt an den Videofiles liegt (*.bik)? Die liegen unter \Common\Videos



Also beispielsweise die Barszene, die etwas von der Vorgeschichte zeigt, da ist es mit High Detail Einstellungen immer zu nem Blackscreen gekommen. Ton lief noch weiter. Sah für mich nach ner ingame Sequenz aus.


----------



## BartholomO (6. Juni 2012)

So habs mir heut geholt, installiert und bei mir funktioniert alles, nur hat dass bei euch auch so lang gedauert, die Installation? Ich glaub ich hab bis ich es spielen habe können wegen den Patches usw. hat es ne Stunde gedauert. Aber sonst bisher gefällts mir sehr gut!


----------



## chase106 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich mag es ja kaum glauben, aber nach dem patch heute morgen läuft das spiel einwandfrei


----------



## pumpactionhero88 (6. Juni 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> Servus, ist relativ Still hier geworden.
> Bin ich der einzige der noch am Kämpfen ist MP3 zum laufen zu Bringen?
> Bei mir geht’s nach den Update´s nicht weiter. Der Launcher bleibt bei : Inaktiv stehen.
> Die Tipps habe ich alle befolgt, keine Besserung.
> ...


 
Hallo,

Genau das gleiche Problem bei mir. 

Warte seid Tagen auf eine Problembehebung. Dachte mir der erste Patch wird das ganz sicher beheben. 
Heute erfahre ich vom Patch also hab mal Max Payne 3 gestartet und Patch wurde gleich geupdatet. Zum ersten mal startet das Spiel und ich sehe das Rockstargames Logo und  dann das Max Payne 3 Logo darunter steht "initialisieren"...
Naja habs aber geahnt es passiert einfach nichts weiter. Komisch dass ich auch nie dazu aufgefordert wurde den Key einzugeben.

Was für ein Scheissdreck und dafür hab ich 75.- Franken gezahlt.


----------



## sc59 (6. Juni 2012)

pumpactionhero88 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Genau das gleiche Problem bei mir.
> 
> ...




Hallo,
ja das gleiche bei mir auch wieder......
never ending story.....
habe nochmal komplett neu installiert---> nix ..also initialisieren.stopp.
Virenscanner wieder installiert. stopp.  (wurde auch zeit Avira)
MP3 gestartet .stopp.--> peeepppp Avira schlägt an.
jetzt zieht sich der launcher wieder patch 1.0.017. stopp.
verliere die lust an MP3. stopp.
sc59

Edit:
mir ist auch aufgefallen das nach Patch 1.0.0.22 im R* Ordner der Social club Ordner nicht mehr vorhanden ist der da die ganze Zeit war.


----------



## conspiracy (6. Juni 2012)

Irgendwie hat es bei Rockstar doch inzwischen auch "Tradition" das Spiele zu Release noch sehr verbuggt sind. Bei einem großen Teil der Spieler gab es bei GTA IV massivste Prpbleme, konnte zu Release garnicht spielen während andere relativ problemfrei spielten. Bei Max Payne 3 war's bei mir zumindest umgekehrt, es läuft relativ problemfrei, bei vielen anderen aber nicht. Spiele direkt zum Release zu kaufen ist immer ein wenig riskant


----------



## ghost13 (6. Juni 2012)

Bei mir und meinem Kumpel Hüpfen die Frames von min. 80- max. 4000 (Afterburner)
Sonst läufts gut. Aber von wegen Grafikblender
http://<a href=http://www.pic-uploa...ic-upload.de/06.06.12/mehpxdu35zn.jpg</a></a>



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

http://www10.pic-upload.de/06.06.12/mehpxdu35zn.jpg

Die Hässlichste Schüssel seit RAGE !!!
Seither wurden solche Textur Abfälle auch als RAGE-Texturen betitelt 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chase106 (6. Juni 2012)

schonmal die grafik hochgestellt? xD


----------



## XeonB (6. Juni 2012)

Installiert ihr mit virenscanner an oder aus? Und wie stehst mit der Firewall?


----------



## BartholomO (6. Juni 2012)

Ich hab bei mir Virenscanner und Firewall ausgemacht, aber auch Internet, erst als sich die Installation dem Ende zugeneigt hat hab ich Internet wieder angemacht, da man dass Internet dann gleich mal brauch weil der Autoupdater am ende gleich automatisch startet. Aber Virenscanner und Firewall hab ich erst nachdem ich im Spiel war und gesehen hab dass es funktioniert wieder angemacht.


----------



## Flightinstructor (6. Juni 2012)

Hat jemand einen Tipp wie ich im Game MP3 völlig unkompliziert die FPS auslesen kann. Wenns geht ohne Zusatzsoftware!

Danke!


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (6. Juni 2012)

Uns interessiert eure Meinung zu den Zwischensequenzen - hier geht es zur Umfrage: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/quickpolls/221241-zwischensequenzen-max-payne-3-top-oder-flop.html


----------



## Chinaquads (6. Juni 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ja das gleiche bei mir auch wieder......
> never ending story.....
> habe nochmal komplett neu installiert---> nix ..also initialisieren.stopp.
> ...



vor dem neuen patch lief alles 1a, jetzt bleib ich auch im initialisiere start-screen hängen... kann man das update irgendwie umgehen??


----------



## XeonB (6. Juni 2012)

Vielleicht muss man die Änderungen rückgängig machen mit denen man versucht hat das Spiel hinzubekommen


----------



## coraks (6. Juni 2012)

Für alle, die Probleme haben mit dem DirectX ändern von DX9 auf DX10/11 und den neusten Nvidia Treier nutzen, den empfehle ich eine Version downzugraden auf 296.10 (einfach googlen), damit hat es bei mir geklappt schon vor dem Patch volle Speichernutzung der Graka und auf DirectX 10 gestellt.... SIEHT HAMMER AUS... Kann auch sein, dass man den Treiber manuell über den Gerätemanager installieren muss... Viel Erfolg... Grüße


----------



## Primer (6. Juni 2012)

Hab zufällig gerade mal an den Einstellungen herumgespielt (Einstellungen werden ja Live und gut sichtbar übernommen) und kam zu dem Ergebnis das HDAO irgendwie nicht so recht greift auf meiner GTX570. Schalte ich auf SSAO kann man ein, aus meiner Sicht, wesentlich besseres Ergebnis in Sachen Optik erzielen. Ist das jetzt nen Bug oder der Nvidia Karte geschuldet (HDAO kommt doch glaube von AMD). In BF3 hat man ja auch SSAO und H*B*AO zur Verfügung, wobei letzteres wesentlich besser ausschaut. In MP3 wirkt der Effekt aber wie deaktiviert.

HDAO
http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/2913/f5uyjta7_jpg.htm
SSAO
http://s1.directupload.net/file/d/2913/gbbamnlr_jpg.htm

(konnte grad nicht ins Board hochladen, irgend ein Fehler)


----------



## Black_Beetle (6. Juni 2012)

Mein Spiel pausiert aller paar Sekunden automatisch wie von geisterhand. Hat jemand ne Lösung für das automatische pausieren? Das nervt wie sau.


----------



## Ananas! (6. Juni 2012)

hi leute hab mir max payne 3 geholt und angefangen zu spielen.
ich hab msaa 4x und fxaa auf sehr hoch und trotzdem sind die ränder um   die personen ziemlich verpixelt da ist immer so ein kleiner   leuchtstreifen z.b. um max welcher sich vom hintergrund abhebt und   welcher nicht geglättet ist.
hab die textur qualität auf sehr hoch und hoch getestet, kein unterschiued.
wie kriegt man dieses leichte hervorheben der personen weg?
spiele in 1080p 60hz.
hab schon versucht im nvidia treiber AA zu aktivieren aber das feld dazu ist grau hinterlegt und ich kanns nicht ändern
hoffe auf antworten
mfg, Ananas!


----------



## pumpactionhero88 (6. Juni 2012)

sc59 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ja das gleiche bei mir auch wieder......
> never ending story.....
> habe nochmal komplett neu installiert---> nix ..also initialisieren.stopp.
> ...



Wär gut wenn jemand mal ne Ahnung zu diesem Problem hätte. Wir scheinen aufjedenfall das gleiche Problem zu haben.

Hier nochmal die Problemschilderung:



pumpactionhero88 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Heute erfahre ich vom Patch also hab mal Max Payne 3 gestartet und Patch wurde gleich geupdatet. Zum ersten mal startet das Spiel und ich sehe das Rockstargames Logo und  dann das Max Payne 3 Logo darunter steht "initialisieren"...
> Naja habs aber geahnt es passiert einfach nichts weiter. Komisch dass ich auch nie dazu aufgefordert wurde den Key einzugeben.


----------



## BartholomO (6. Juni 2012)

Den Key muss man erst eingeben wenn des Initialisiert weg ist... da kommt zuerst des Logo, unter dem steht initialisiert und wenn dass durchgerechnet hat musst du Enter drücken (steht dann auch unten drann anstatt dem initialisieren) und dann kommt oben ein Fenster sofort wo du dich beim Social Club anmelden muss und wenn du dass getan hast wirst du in dem gleichen Fenster aufgefordert den Key einzugeben, sieht so ungefähr aus wie bei nem Games for Windows Live Spiel falls du des dort schonmal gesehen hast...


----------



## dealcrasher (7. Juni 2012)

Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Mein Spiel pausiert aller paar Sekunden automatisch wie von geisterhand. Hat jemand ne Lösung für das automatische pausieren? Das nervt wie sau.


 

das gleich hab ich auch hatte dazu einen eigenen thread aufgemacht wurde gesperrt und hier geht sowas unter.
hab vieles ausprobiert aber keine lösung gefunden.


----------



## Juxxe (7. Juni 2012)

Das mit dem initialisieren geht ja jetzt schon mal. Wenn ich mich aber dann bei dem SC anmelden will kommt immer "Stellen sie sicher das sie mit dem Internet verbunden sind" 

Firewall und Vierenprogramm AUS. 

Ich kann es nicht mal im Offline-Modus spielen


----------



## pumpactionhero88 (7. Juni 2012)

@sc59

Stelle den Kompatibilitötsmodus auf Windows 7! Alles andere sein lassen.

Ich konnte dann den Produktkey eingeben und das Intro von MP3 anschauen. Versuche jetzt ein neues Spiel zu starten und berichte dann weiter.

Ich hoffe das hilft dir.


----------



## Naix (7. Juni 2012)

mal ne frage gibts ne möglichkeit die doffe speichersperre in den grafikeinstllungen zu umgehn will downsampling und aa aber das game lässt mich nicht


----------



## Achaius (7. Juni 2012)

Juxxe schrieb:


> Das mit dem initialisieren geht ja jetzt schon mal. Wenn ich mich aber dann bei dem SC anmelden will kommt immer "Stellen sie sicher das sie mit dem Internet verbunden sind"
> 
> Firewall und Vierenprogramm AUS.
> 
> Ich kann es nicht mal im Offline-Modus spielen



Selbes Problem bei mir. Hast du noch einen Router dazwischen hängen?


----------



## JawMekEf (7. Juni 2012)

Hi, hat jemand ein Savegame nachdem man seinem Kollegen Sniperunterstützung gegeben hat?
Für die Uncut Version bitte, weil das Spiel hat nach Kapitel II einfach nicht abgespeichert. Zum kotzen


----------



## XeonB (7. Juni 2012)

Wie soll man mp3 am besten installieren?
Virenscanner und Firewall aus oder an?
Muss ich vorher ein Social Kino eröffnen oder läuft das infame dann?
Wer hat noch Probleme beim installieren und wenn ja welche?


----------



## Juxxe (7. Juni 2012)

Ja habe noch einen Router dazwischen.


----------



## Legacyy (7. Juni 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Hab zufällig gerade mal an den Einstellungen herumgespielt (Einstellungen werden ja Live und gut sichtbar übernommen) und kam zu dem Ergebnis das HDAO irgendwie nicht so recht greift auf meiner GTX570. Schalte ich auf SSAO kann man ein, aus meiner Sicht, wesentlich besseres Ergebnis in Sachen Optik erzielen. Ist das jetzt nen Bug oder der Nvidia Karte geschuldet (HDAO kommt doch glaube von AMD). In BF3 hat man ja auch SSAO und H*B*AO zur Verfügung, wobei letzteres wesentlich besser ausschaut. In MP3 wirkt der Effekt aber wie deaktiviert. HDAO Directupload.net - f5uyjta7.jpg SSAO Directupload.net - gbbamnlr.jpg (konnte grad nicht ins Board hochladen, irgend ein Fehler)


 H*B*AO und H*D*AO sind das gleicht, nur von Nvidia, bzw. AMD. Da kocht jeder wieder sein eigenes Süppchen. Einfach per Nvidia Treiber einstellen und dann geht das 


Ananas! schrieb:


> hi leute hab mir max payne 3 geholt und angefangen zu spielen. ich  hab msaa 4x und fxaa auf sehr hoch und trotzdem sind die ränder um    die personen ziemlich verpixelt da ist immer so ein kleiner    leuchtstreifen, wie kriegt man dieses leichte hervorheben der personen weg? hab schon versucht im nvidia treiber AA zu aktivieren aber das feld dazu ist grau hinterlegt und ich kanns nicht ändern hoffe auf antworten mfg, Ananas!


Mach erst mal MSAA aus, das funktioniert sowieso nicht. Lieber über den Nvidia Inspector machen. 
Das um die Personen herum ist vom SSAO/HDAO, da die Schatten nicht direkt um die Personen gerendert werden, sondern immer ein paar Pixel Platz gelassen werden. Man muss das ausschalten um das weg zu bekommen.


Naix schrieb:


> mal ne frage gibts ne möglichkeit die doffe  speichersperre in den grafikeinstllungen zu umgehn will downsampling und  aa aber das game lässt mich nicht


 
Erstell mal eine "commandline.txt" Datei und schreib das hier rein:
-nomemrestrictions
-availiblevidmem 2
Das sollte dann klappen.


----------



## burinno (7. Juni 2012)

Ich habe folgendes Problem, nach dem ich das Spiel installiert habe und die updates geladen habe, startet das Spiel. Dort wo eigentlich der Social club auf gehen soll, also im Lade Bildschirm, passiert nichts, das spiel lädt einfach ins leere. Worran kann das liegen? Hab social club auch schon von hand aus installiert.


----------



## Seabound (7. Juni 2012)

Hat einer von euch auch gelegentlich ein abartiges Flackern der Bodentexturen? Im Stadion wars ganz schlimm. Momentan isses wieder ok, aber gelegentlich tritt es noch auf. Neuster Treiber von Nvidia.


----------



## Caldion (7. Juni 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch auch gelegentlich ein abartiges Flackern der Bodentexturen? Im Stadion wars ganz schlimm. Momentan isses wieder ok, aber gelegentlich tritt es noch auf. Neuster Treiber von Nvidia.


 

Jaaaaa mAnnnn genau das habe ich auch seit gestern aufeinmal was ist das biett ?!?! ... Ahh gott gott sei dank und ich dachte meine Grafikkarte wäre am arsch.

Was muss man da ma machen damit das weg geht ...


----------



## PointerF21 (7. Juni 2012)

@Scholle, kann mich jetzt irren, aber meine gelesen zu haben das der neuste nvidia Treiber Probleme macht.
Probier mal den davor, vielleicht klappt es ja.


----------



## JackBauer8283 (8. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

bei mir besteht auch nach dem Patch das Initialisierungsproblem. Ich habe die AT DVD-Version. Hab das Spiel bei meinem Bruder auf dem Rechner installiert und oh Wunder es funktioniert. Der Witz ist, wir haben beide die selbe Hardware und das selbe Betriebssystem.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass bei ihm Steam installiert ist und bei mir nicht. Werde bei mir Steam installieren und MP3 nochmal installieren. Hoffe es klappt sonst bleibt mir nur den Rechner neu aufzusetzen.

Grüße


----------



## StefanE2108 (8. Juni 2012)

Hat hier vllt noch jemand den bug in der Flughafenmission wo man unten steht bei den zügen und den strom wieder einschalten muss! Jedesmal nachdem der strom wieder da ist, fahren 2 züge ein und es kommen gegner und nachdem die platt gemacht sind, komm ich einfach nicht weiter, da der zug so beschissen hält das ich nicht rein komme..
Geht es hier jemand genauso? Und was kann ich dagegen machen? 
Ich verzweifel noch an der stelle^^

edit: hat sich erledigt^^


----------



## taghawk83 (8. Juni 2012)

ich hab mir das spiel bestellt, extra die pegi version für 56€ (mit versand). heute hab ichs nun von der Post abgeholt , weil es ja unbedingt die altersverifizierung erfordert. dann war ich zuhause und dachte mir, ja gleich kann ich zocken, bis ich die hülle aufmachte und 4 dvds sah... naja auf jedenfall installiert, alles gemacht und dann "Es konnte keine verbindung zu rockstar games social club aufgebaut werden bitte überprüfen sie die netzwerkverbindung" und das wars. schon mehrmals installiert bringt alles nix , virenprogramm ausgehabt.. was soll ich machen soviel geld fürn spiel das nicht funktioniert so ein dreck


----------



## JackBauer8283 (9. Juni 2012)

Endlich hat es geklappt. An Steam lag es nicht. Hab Steam installiert und konnte MP3 trotzdem nicht spielen. Also habe ich den Rockstar Games Social Club Ordner in der Registry gelöscht:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Rockstar Games

Beim starten von Max Payne 3 kam natürlich eine Fehlermeldung. Somit den Social Club von der DVD neu installiert und nun läufts.

Hoffe ich kann damit jemanden helfen.
Jetzt wird erst einmal gezockt.

Grüße


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Juni 2012)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde. Kann man im Einzelspieler auch Molotovs und Granaten werfen? Hab's jetzt in Mittel durch aber keine einzige Granate entdeckt.


----------



## mcmrc1 (9. Juni 2012)

Hab ich schon erwähnt das das Game der Hammer ist....Action, Story, Bullettime,KI,Grafik,Umsetzung einfach alles Top !!!


----------



## Pokerclock (9. Juni 2012)

mcmrc1 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon erwähnt das das Game der Hammer ist....Action, Story, Bullettime,KI,Grafik,Umsetzung einfach alles Top !!!


 
Ich sehe das differenzierter. Teil 3 kommt im Punkt Spielwelt nicht mit den ersten beiden Teilen mit. Die Film Noir-Stimmung ist weitestgehend verloren gegangen. Es fehlen auch viele groteske Situationen, die sinnbildlich für die Remedy-Spiele war. Man erinnere sich nur an Teil 2 und die Nutte + den Penner, die kurzzeitig mit Payne gegen die Gegner kämpfen oder die Mafiosi, die Max als einen der Ihren ansehen und kurzerhand eine Kugel von Payne in den Kopf bekommen. 

Vinni Gognetti war auch so ein kranker Fall. 

Das fehlt einfach. 



Spoiler



Einzig die Rückblende in Payne's Apartment und dem Vietnam-Veteran, der sich in Unterhosen in die Luft sprengt kommt da noch einmal heran. 



Es ist brutaler, Action-haltiger, aber das Spiel hätte auch ohne den Titel Max Payne erscheinen können. Wäre dann aber ohne Zweifel immer noch ein gutes Spiel gewesen, nur eben kein Max Payne.



Spoiler



Das Ende ist auch bestenfalls wortwörtlich (!) heiter Sonnenschein. Nix mit einem nachdenklich machenden Nachwirken (Tod von Mona) und Anti-Heldentum. Und diejenigen, die im Game sterben... Das juckt den Spieler mal gar nicht. Flache Figuren, die dem Spieler nicht wirklich ans Herz gewachsen sind und deren Tod so auch nicht wirklich mitreißen. Ein paar Tote mehr oder weniger, was macht das schon?


----------



## JawMekEf (10. Juni 2012)

Hab's grad durchgespielt, hätte nicht gedacht das das SO lange geht.. Dachte so oft jetzt ist vorbei, aber immer kam was geniales neues..
Die Story ist für mich absolut genial, typisch Rockstar. Soviele Wendungen (will nicht spoilern) kam absolut auf meine Kosten.
So was geniales lange nicht mehr gespielt, und einfach ein hammer Ende..
Uneingeschränkte Kaufempfehlung


----------



## burinno (10. Juni 2012)

JackBauer8283 schrieb:


> Endlich hat es geklappt. An Steam lag es nicht. Hab Steam installiert und konnte MP3 trotzdem nicht spielen. Also habe ich den Rockstar Games Social Club Ordner in der Registry gelöscht:
> 
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Rockstar Games
> 
> ...


 
Ja, verdammt. Vielen dank an dich! Ich schlag mich jetzt schon insgesamt locker 12 Stunden damit rum, und dein Tipp hat endlich geholfen. Hatte schon alles probiert, aber den regi Eintrag nach der Installation zu löschen hab ich nirgendwo gelesen. Danke


----------



## JackBauer8283 (10. Juni 2012)

@burinno

Freut mich dass es dir geholfen hat. Das war mein letzter Versuch hätte sonst meinen PC neu aufgesetzt. Bin richtig froh, den das Spiel macht richtig Spaß.


----------



## burinno (10. Juni 2012)

JackBauer8283 schrieb:


> @burinno
> 
> Freut mich dass es dir geholfen hat. Das war mein letzter Versuch hätte sonst meinen PC neu aufgesetzt. Bin richtig froh, den das Spiel macht richtig Spaß.


 

Stell dir vor, ich hatte meinen PC schon neu aufgesetzt. Es hat nichts gebracht.
Edit: Und ich kann es nur bestätigen, klasse game.


----------



## PEACEpolska (11. Juni 2012)

bekommt ihr auch immer eine Avira Virusmeldung von der MaxPayne3.exe?!  habe mir die im MM gekauft


----------



## JawMekEf (11. Juni 2012)

PEACEpolska schrieb:
			
		

> bekommt ihr auch immer eine Avira Virusmeldung von der MaxPayne3.exe?!  habe mir die im MM gekauft



Kannst getrost ignorieren


----------



## PEACEpolska (11. Juni 2012)

Joa aber es regt auf wenn immer so ein fenster aufspringt und mir die. Exe blockt. Kann es erst mit ausgeschaltetem avira spielen..


----------



## XeonB (11. Juni 2012)

Kann man da nicht irgendwelche .exe als Ausnahmen hinzufügen? Hat hier schon mal jemand gepostet.


----------



## Juxxe (11. Juni 2012)

Wenn das Fenster auf geht klick auf Details. Darauf hin wird eine überprüfung durchgefüht.

Dann steht die MaxPayne exe dran und du kannst mit der rechten maus drauf gehen und auf immer Ignorieren gehen. 

Dann noch den Hacken setzen bei immer anwenden und du hast das Problem los.

Lg Juxxe


----------



## JackBauer8283 (11. Juni 2012)

> Stell dir vor, ich hatte meinen PC schon neu aufgesetzt. Es hat nichts gebracht.
> Edit: Und ich kann es nur bestätigen, klasse game.



Oh man das ist echt doof. Hab den Trick mit der Registry zufällig getestet. Hab das Game seit dem Erscheinungstag und musste so lange warten bis ich es zocken konnte.

Hoffe anderen kann auch geholfen werden.


----------



## Hyper87 (11. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube ich habe ein kleines problem ^^ mit MP3. Ich besitze eine 3770 cpu 1600 mhz ram und ne übertaktete gtx 470. 
wenn ich MP3 mit allen details starte und dx11 allen antialising modis usw spiele ich mit durchschnittlichen 150 fps das kann doch nicht sein oder ^^.
Crysis 2 z.B. spiele ich mit durchschnittlichen 45 fps mit dx 11 

die benchmarktests im netz zeigen nämlich auch das meine fps viel zu hoch für diese einstellungen mit dieser hardware sind oder teusche ich mich ^^


----------



## Legacyy (12. Juni 2012)

Ist wahrscheinlich ein Anzeigefehler, ich hatte Anfangs auch 300fps 
Aber mit dem letzten Update stimmts jetzt, ca. 45-60fps bei 2880x1800 + 2-fach fxaa^^


----------



## Hyper87 (12. Juni 2012)

Ok aber das neuste update ist installiert und es fühlt sich auch wirklich so an wie 150 fps. Ich denke eher das einige grafikeinstellungen nicht übernommen werden


----------



## MOD6699 (12. Juni 2012)

Ist bei mir auch so hab auch ne GTX 470. Spiele DX 11 MSAA 2x und mit 1980 Auflösun und es läuft extrem flüssig bei mir. Bei Batman kommt meine Graka schon an ihre Grenzen. Entweder top programmiert oder was weiß ich warum das so flüssig läuft.


----------



## Hyper87 (12. Juni 2012)

laut diesen tests kann das einfach nicht sein ich glaube einfach das irgend welche grafikeinstellungen nicht übernommen werden auch wen es im optionsmenü so aussieht  

Max Payne 3 PC: 20 Grafikkarten im DirectX-11-Test - Update mit DX10(.1)-Karten von AMD und Nvidia


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (12. Juni 2012)

Jamborce schrieb:


> laut diesen tests kann das einfach nicht sein ich glaube einfach das irgend welche grafikeinstellungen nicht übernommen werden auch wen es im optionsmenü so aussieht
> 
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,888276/Max-Payne-3-PC-Benchmarks-mit-Grafikkarten-und-CPUs/Action-Spiel/News/]Max Payne 3 PC: 20 Grafikkarten im DirectX-11-Test - Update mit DX10(.1)-Karten von AMD und Nvidia[/url]


 
This. Außerdem müsstet ihr doch dafür megamäßiges Tearing haben. Ich zocke nur noch Games mit Vsync On und danach wird getweakt bis konstant 60 fps gehalten werden. Lieber drehe ich die Grafik runter als den Vsync Off fps Bonus zu haben, mich stört sowas einfach tierisch


----------



## Legacyy (13. Juni 2012)

Max Payne 3 - Multiplayer-Cheater kommen in Quarantäne - News


----------



## orca113 (14. Juni 2012)

Jo die Cheater Nummer ist geil...

Habe es mir gerade auf Steam gekauft. Hoffe es ist bis später geladen. Freue mich schon!


----------



## mae1cum77 (14. Juni 2012)

Der einzige Sackstand bisher ist, daß man beim 2. Durchlauf die Zwischensequenzen nicht abbrechen kann! Das Spiel erklärt mir nach gefühlten 5 min immer noch es sei am laden....


----------



## MOD6699 (15. Juni 2012)

Sagt mal habt ihr auch Probleme euch beim Social Club anzumelden? Hatte das die letzten Tage das er sagt: "Mein Accountname stimme nicht oder mein Passwort sei falsch" obwohl ich alles richtig eingegeben habe. Irgendwann funzt es dann. Manchmal schneller manchmal erst nach 30 Versuchen. Ich habe gestern dann mein PW geändert dann ging es beim ersten mal. Aber danach nicht mehr probiert (sondern gezockt^^). Kommt das jemanden bekannt vor?

GRüße

@Über mir:  Haste schon mal versucht mit Return abzubrechen?


----------



## orca113 (15. Juni 2012)

Habe es jetzt bei Steam gekauft und gerade ist der Download beendet. Habe nun die erste Stunde gezoggt und es ist geil....! Super, wieder mal was geiles aus der Action Kiste

Wer zoggt online?


----------



## killer89 (16. Juni 2012)

Gang Wars ist ja wohl für den Allerwertesten... pro neuer Runde muss ich hier 15 Minuten warten, bis es startet!?
Was mach ich falsch?

MfG


----------



## Ananas! (25. Juni 2012)

Hi Leute, kann es sein, dass aufm PC das Anti Aliasing bei Max Payne 3 nicht funktioniert? Trotz MSAA 4x und FXAA aus sieht das Spiel nicht so toll aus. Die Kanten sind halt pixelig. Gibts da nen Fix zu? Wenn ich FXAA anmache ist MSAA dann gefühlt aus weil die Kanten immer noch pixelig sind.  und alle personen und max haben weiß leuchtende konturen :/


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Juni 2012)

Lass MSAA aus, das spackt mehr als das es glättet.


----------



## Ananas! (25. Juni 2012)

dann wird aba nichts geglättet. wenn ich nur fxaa anhab siehts eklig aus


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Juni 2012)

Pest oder Cholera - entscheide dich  Am besten ist's mit Downsampling ...


----------



## Ananas! (25. Juni 2012)

hab nur 1280 mb vram


----------



## PCGH_Marc (25. Juni 2012)

Dann editiere die "graphics.xml" ...


----------



## Ananas! (26. Juni 2012)

und was soll ich da editieren?^^


----------



## Achaius (26. Juni 2012)

taghawk83 schrieb:


> ich hab mir das spiel bestellt, extra die pegi version für 56€ (mit versand). heute hab ichs nun von der Post abgeholt , weil es ja unbedingt die altersverifizierung erfordert. dann war ich zuhause und dachte mir, ja gleich kann ich zocken, bis ich die hülle aufmachte und 4 dvds sah... naja auf jedenfall installiert, alles gemacht und dann "*Es konnte keine verbindung zu rockstar games social club aufgebaut werden bitte überprüfen sie die netzwerkverbindung*" und das wars. schon mehrmals installiert bringt alles nix , virenprogramm ausgehabt.. was soll ich machen soviel geld fürn spiel das nicht funktioniert so ein dreck


 
Hat schon jemand eine Lösung dafür?
Bis heute nicht geschafft mich beim Social Club anzumelden um den Key einzugeben...

Lg


----------



## PCGH_Marc (26. Juni 2012)

Ananas! schrieb:


> und was soll ich da editieren?^^


Da kannst du höhere Werte eintragen als dir das Spiel ingame erlaubt.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (26. Juni 2012)

Achaius @ Ich hab das selbe Problem. Auf der Webseite (Rockstar Games Social Club) und bei GTA 4 kann ich mich ohne Probleme anmelden nur bei MP 3 geht nichts. Eine Internetverbindung besteht auch, weil ich die Twitternachrichten lesen kann und das Spiel wurde als Admin gestartet. Ein Fenster um den Key einzugeben kam auch noch nicht.


*EDIT:
*So das Problem ist gelöst. Im Spiel wurde das Leerzeichen von meinem Passwort nicht erkannt. Darauf hin habe ich das Passwort auf der Webseite geändert und das Leerzeichen entfernt und dann konnte ich mich sofort anmelden und den Key eingeben.


----------



## orca113 (4. Juli 2012)

Habe es jetzt im Single Player durchgezoggt und das Game (Steam Version) hat mir super gut gefallen. Zwischendurch auch mal Multi Player,der war auch klasse

Und endlich mal ein Singleplayer der nicht nach 5 Stunden vorbei war


----------



## BVB2012 (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo

Ich wollte mal Fragen wo ich ein billigen Steam key ( legal) für MP3 finden kann? Auf Steam kostet es 49€ und naja..da ich es schon auf der PS3 habe will ich nicht noch mal Vollpreis zahlen.


----------



## Polarcat89 (9. Juli 2012)

Vielleicht mal die nächsten 1-2 Wochen abwarten, vielleicht kommt der Summersale ja auch noch zu uns und Rockstar war bisher in jeder Aktion vertreten.


----------



## 10203040 (10. Juli 2012)

Die Retail Version ist kein Steamworks somit gibt es auch kein Steam Key über den du das Spiel bei Steam aktivieren kannst.


----------



## killer89 (10. Juli 2012)

10203040 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Retail Version ist kein Steamworks somit gibt es auch kein Steam Key über den du das Spiel bei Steam aktivieren kannst.



Aber man kann das Spiel über Steam kaufen erwirbt daher m.E. einen Key, der nur in Verbindung mit Steam läuft, eben einen "Steamkey" 

MfG


----------



## 10203040 (10. Juli 2012)

BVB2012 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich wollte mal Fragen wo ich ein billigen Steam key ( legal) für MP3 finden kann? Auf Steam kostet es 49€ und naja..da ich es schon auf der PS3 habe will ich nicht noch mal Vollpreis zahlen.





10203040 schrieb:


> Die Retail Version ist kein Steamworks somit gibt es auch kein Steam Key über den du das Spiel bei Steam aktivieren kannst.


 
--------------------



killer89 schrieb:


> Aber man kann das Spiel über Steam kaufen erwirbt daher m.E. einen Key, der nur in Verbindung mit Steam läuft, eben einen "Steamkey"
> 
> MfG


 
Es gibt kein Steam Key für Max Payne 3. Du bekommst kein Key wenn du Max Payne 3 über Steam kaufst es wird einfach auf deinem Konto registriert.



---------------------

Spiele nun auch schon ein weilchen. Und ich will es fertig spielen! Was das zu sagen hat? Rockstar hat es geschafft mich beim Spiel zu behalten, ich habe schon viele hunderte Spiele gespielt, einige auch komplett durch, aber viele liegen einfach nur auf der Platte oder sonst wo wo ich iwann keine Lust mehr hatte. Wieso weiß ich auch nicht aber bei Max Payne 3 ist es so das es geschafft hat mich beizubehalten, auch wenn ich schon ein paar mal gereizt war da ich oft wiederholen musste(Spiel auf Stufe schwer) und manche Dinge nicht so doll sind, immer die Pistole nach den Videos.. 

An sich ein sehr gutes Spiel


----------



## ChrisHunter (13. Juli 2012)

Servus,

habe mir heute Max Payne 3 gekauft und habe es bis zum Intro geschafft. Im Intro hängt sich das Game auf -.- Hatte da jemand schon probleme damit?

Grüße aus Österreich 

EDIT 1 : Hier das Bild wo sich das Game aufhängt -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*EDIT 2: So, nun funktionierts, habe einfach neu installiert  Mega geiles Game *


----------



## Infact (14. Juli 2012)

Moin Leute,

suche (mit gestern) nun seit über 3 Stunden nach einer Lösung. Spiel habe ich installiert, Patcher lief durch.

Starte das Spiel und komme bis zu dem tollen "Initialisiert".

Gibt es denn schon irgendein Heilmittel gegen diesen Krampf?


----------



## octoputer (15. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand vielleicht dieses Problem....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..habe mehrfach versucht diverse Updates zu machen .NET /C+++ etc. NIX.  Was soll das für eine Fehlermeldung sein. Find da absolut nix zu.


----------



## Primer (15. Juli 2012)

"I" dürfte das Laufwerk sein. Lesefehler würde ich meinen...ergo anderes LW benutzen.



Infact schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> suche (mit gestern) nun seit über 3 Stunden nach einer Lösung. Spiel habe ich installiert, Patcher lief durch.
> 
> ...


 
Firewall? Weil du beim Spielstart auch dem Soziopathen Club von R* den Zugang zum Netz gewähren musst....keine Freigabe, keine Kekse.


----------



## HeinzNeu (30. Juli 2012)

Infact schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> suche (mit gestern) nun seit über 3 Stunden nach einer Lösung. Spiel habe ich installiert, Patcher lief durch.
> 
> ...


 
Bei mir ist es auch so; kurz nach dem Start hängt sich das Spiel auf.
Was kann ich dagegen tun?

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit das Spiel auch ohne den asocial club zu spielen? So wie nach dem Patch von GTA IV


----------



## Primer (30. Juli 2012)

Ganz ohne nicht. Es soll wohl eine Möglichkeit geben, einen Offline Account zu erstellen. Hab das aber selber nicht hin bekommen, obwohl ich eigentlich einen verwenden wollte. 

Wo genau hängt es denn? Zeigt der Task Manager auch "keine Rückmeldung" an? Firewall?


----------



## Eftilon (30. Juli 2012)

Ich konnte heute nicht anders und habe es bei Saturn gekauft weil es in der Pappschachtel war, ein paar goodies für den Multiplayer gibts auch noch.

Ich habe zwar keine Frau und Kind verloren aber ich kann mich mit der Figur Max Payne gut identifizieren, ich rauche und saufe genau so wie Er .

Installiert ist es schon ( 4 DVDs OMG, hat fast ne stunde gedauert).

so jetzt leg ich mal los, werde dann berichten ob es sich lohnt .

eftilon

PS: Dieser Social Club von Rockstar ist technisch zum , keine aktion ohne irgentwelche Fehlermeldungen und wiederholungen. Grrrr


----------



## Metalhead85 (6. August 2012)

Läuft das Spiel selbst technisch sauber oder ist das immmer noch ein Bangen und Hoffen wie bei GTA 4 damals?


----------



## Primer (7. August 2012)

Läuft vom Start weg sauber^^
Tragische Einzelschicksale (wie immer) außen vorgelassen.


----------



## FlasherBasher (7. August 2012)

War froh als ich es durch hatte. Bisschen zu viele Videos.


----------



## Primer (7. August 2012)

Na mir ging nach 2/3 eher das Gampeplay auf die Nerven, aber war je vorher klar....was tut man nicht alles für GTA^^


----------



## SnakeDoc (10. August 2012)

Bin immer noch nicht durch, obwohl ichs seit dem ersten Tag habe. Irgendwas stört mich an dem Game, weiss nur nicht genau was^^


----------



## Primer (10. August 2012)

SnakeDoc schrieb:


> Bin immer noch nicht durch, obwohl ichs seit dem ersten Tag habe. Irgendwas stört mich an dem Game, weiss nur nicht genau was^^


 
Diese ständigen Verzerrungen in den Cutscenes, die einem wohl einen LSD Trip vorgaukeln sollen^^


----------



## soul4ever (5. September 2012)

das Spiel springt bei mir immer in den Pausemodus in wechselnden Abständen.
Auch bei denVideos springt es in den Pausemodus als ob ich ESC drücke.
Mal dauert 1min mal alle 2-3 sec. so kann man nicht wirklich Spielen.

Jmd. ne Idee woran es liegt?

Weiß jmd. wie ich die Sprache auf Engl bekomme? Also schriftliches...


----------



## KAEPS133 (28. September 2012)

Also ich habs mir jetzt auch gekauft und nach ewiger installation grad mal bisschen gespielt.
Was zur Hölle denken sich die Entwickler? Nicht nur das die Grafikeffekte zuviel des guten sind und Kopfschmerzen machen .. nein auch noch so verkackte Club 'Musik'. Was soll das? Wo ist der coole Soundtrack von Max Payne 1 und 2? Ich will nicht so komisches gequitsche hören .... schon jetzt hab ich keine lust mehr auf das Spiel.

Schreckliche Musik


----------



## orca113 (29. September 2012)

Geil!!!


----------



## labernet (29. September 2012)

absolut geiles game


----------



## thysol (2. Oktober 2012)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Also ich habs mir jetzt auch gekauft und nach ewiger installation grad mal bisschen gespielt.
> Was zur Hölle denken sich die Entwickler? Nicht nur das die Grafikeffekte zuviel des guten sind und Kopfschmerzen machen .. nein auch noch so verkackte Club 'Musik'. Was soll das? Wo ist der coole Soundtrack von Max Payne 1 und 2? Ich will nicht so komisches gequitsche hören .... schon jetzt hab ich keine lust mehr auf das Spiel.
> 
> Schreckliche Musik


 
Was echt? Ich finde den Soundtrack von dem Spiel gelungen. Finde das Game Hammer.

Hattet ihr das eigentlich auch mal das dein Rockstar Account deine Savegames vergisst und du neu anfangen musst?


----------



## Apek (28. Oktober 2012)

Sonderbar, mein Rockstar Account hat überhaupt keine Savegames aufgenommen, hzatte die nur lokal auf dem Rechner.

Ganz andere Baustelle. Ich wollte mir nochmal die (vor)vorletzte Cutscene ansehen, also die am Flughafen, bei der Max, Armando Becker erschießt. Die wurde ja auch bereits im Intro teils mit verbaut. Aber ich kann die im Unterordner "Movies" nicht finden. Jemand eine Ahnung wo sich die verstecken könnte?


----------



## Primer (28. Oktober 2012)

Weil sie möglicherweise Echtzeitberechnet ist!? Ist ja schon erstaunlich das man überhaupt normale Videos in den Ordnern findet.


----------



## Apek (28. Oktober 2012)

Das würde natürlich erklären, dass diese Sequenz nicht die Einzige ist, die fehlt. Schade, schade. Aber Danke für den Tip.


----------



## PF81 (6. November 2012)

Danke neuer Graka bin ich auch in den Genuss des Games gekommen. Man man man, geile Sache ^^ Actionfilm und Du spielst die Hauptrolle...

Gefällt mir sehr gut, besonders die Locations. Mal was anderes Südamerika. Klar, eingefleischte Max Payne Fans sind wahrscheinlich angefressen dass jetzt alles so schön bunt ist  Aber dafür gibts ja die spielbaren Rückblenden.

Einzige was mir negativ aufgefallen ist, dass es wohl ein "Deckungs-Bug" gibt. Manchmal gehe ich in Deckung und komme da nicht mehr raus. Der macht nichts mehr, weder schiesen noch laufen etc. Naja, muss man den Abschnitt neu laden und nochmal machen. 

Die Videosequenzen sind auch was gewöhnungsbedürftig. Hab alles was Grafik angeht hochgedreht. Dann gehts los, voll den Schock bekommen. Dachte erst an Grafikfehler bzw. dass die Graka wohl einen defekt hat  

Aber sonst rundum gelungen, Multiplayer habe ich noch nicht gespielt. Denke werde es auch nicht tun, kann mir nicht vorstellen das der rockt.


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (24. November 2012)

Soo, gleich hab ich die 30GB Download überstanden, mal schau obs meine (hohen) Erwartungen erfüllt


----------



## grubsnek (29. November 2012)

LiKe-A-Ph03NiX schrieb:
			
		

> Soo, gleich hab ich die 30GB Download überstanden, mal schau obs meine (hohen) Erwartungen erfüllt



Hast dir bei der Steam Herbst Aktion geholt oder?  Ich war auch schwer am Überlegen, aber werd mich nun noch bis zur Steam Xmas Aktion gedulden. 
30 GB sind schon heftig xD


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (30. November 2012)

Da es "nur" 14h gedauert hat, hielt sich die Aufregung in Grenzen, denn nach einer Nacht hat ichs ^^
Und ja das war bei der Herbstaktion, für 12,49€ kann man da einfach nichts falsch machen


----------



## BabaYaga (10. Dezember 2012)

Bin jetzt nach 15h im ersten Anlauf auf Schwer durch...sehr zähe Partie.
Spiel war "Ok" aber kein Max Payne. Vor allem dieses ganze Trial & Error System und die ständigen Zwischensequenzen nerven. Ich will spielen und nicht gefühlt 10h zusehen...
Die NPCs sind auch lahm und unspektakulär. Vollkommen nutzlos und unsympathisch.
Grafik is super, coole blutige Schießereien aber es spielt sich gegen Ende echt wie ein Serious Max 
Setting & Co passen meiner Meinung nach überhaupt nicht zu Payne...aber gut... ich meine das Spiel hätte auch mit anderem Namen erscheinen können.
Zumindest kan man eine Weile Spielspaß. Habs mir für 12 Euro beim Steamdeal geholt gehabt und die war es auch wert. Mehr als 20/25 würd ich dafür allerdings nicht zahlen wollen..
Der Payne Fan in mir wartet immer noch auf einen würdigen Nachfolger... 
Den Teil hier werd ich auf jeden Fall nicht nochmal spielen, dafür ist mir die Story viel zu lahm und das Gameplay zu nervig auf Dauer.
Ajo..der OST war echt klasse, vor allem gegen Ende!


----------



## Gexi1105 (14. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir das Spiel (mit Hülle und 4 DVD's) neulich für 25€ geholt. Nach der ewig langen Installation und der Patcherei konnte ich es dann auch das erste mal starten. Funktionierte soweit problemlos... 
Nach einigen Tagen stürzte es dann ständig beim Laden des Hauptmenü's ab  Die Tips die ich hier und bei google gefunden habe haben leider nicht geholfen, also hab ich den ganzen Install-Prozess nochmal durchlaufen. Danach funktionierte alles wieder tadellos... 
Jetzt bin ich am Anfang von Kapitel 7 und das Spiel stürzt nach der Zwischensequenz (in der Max dem kleinen Jungen folgt) immer an der gleichen Stelle ab  Leider kann ich diese Sequenz nicht "überspringen". Ich dachte mit einem "all open" Savegame könnte ich einfach den nächsten Speicherpunkt wählen und von dort weiterspielen. Leider crasht es jedoch auch jedesmal komplett wenn ich irgendwas das weiter als Kapitel 7 ist laden will 
Kennt jemand dieses Problem??? Gibt es dafür eine Lösung  ? Meine Recherchen brachten leider keinen Erfolg


----------



## kaepernickus (13. Januar 2013)

So, gerade durch mit dem Game, was soll ich sagen...

Für sich gesehen ein orfentliches Game.Super Technik, unterhaltsame Schießereien, ...

Das *große Problem* des Spiels, es hat "Max Payne" im Titel.
Es ist aber leider kein Max Payne. Max ist ein saufendes, zynisches A****loch mit platten, billigen und unwichtigen Monologen. Keine tiefgründigen und zweideutigen Gedanken, keinerlei Symbolik und insgesamt einfach kein Charakter.

Ich persönlich (großer Max Payne 1+2 Fan) bin eher enttäuscht von MP3. Sehr empfehlenswert ist diesbezüglich der Text (nicht unbedingt die Wertung) des 4players.de-Reviews. Das Review trifft die Pros und Contras wirklich exakt.


----------



## ziggi1 (26. Januar 2013)

Hi, gibt's den 3. Teil mit deutscher sprachausgabe?


----------



## Primer (27. Januar 2013)

Ne. Ist bei R* Titeln aber gang und gebe.


----------



## YuT666 (2. Februar 2013)

Kann mit dem dritten Teil nur noch sehr wenig anfangen ... das Ganze ist einfach nicht mehr "meine Welt". Es ist mir einfach zu sehr Mainstream und zuviel Popcorngame. Mir fehlt die düstere, melancholische und nihilistische Grundstimmung des ersten, aber auch des zweiten Teils. MP3 ist mir persönlich zu oberflächlich ... von der Action her schon fein, aber eben nicht mehr meins.


----------



## ziggi1 (3. Februar 2013)

ganz deiner meinung, irgendwie hat es mich nicht ihn den bann gezogen. 
bin jetzt raus aus dem station (wo der heli stand) aber die motivation is gleich null.

naja, eventuell komm ich aus dem alter raus - wo mich sowas noch interessiert


----------



## Geolas (11. März 2013)

HalliHallo! 
Ich brauche sehr dringend Hilfe! 
Ich habe mir gestern die Steam Version von MP3 zugelegt. Aus irgendeinem Grund passiert folgendes: 
-Ich starte das Spiel
-Der Social Club ploppt auf (die Option "Registrieren" existiert nicht) und ich logge mich ein.
-Der Social Club ersucht, das ich sicherstellen soll, dass ich eine Internetverbindung habe. 
Das Internet funktioniert einwandfrei. 
Fast alle Fixes die ich im Internet gefunden habe, haben irgendwas mit Illegalen Sachen zu tun. 
Ich wollte einfach mal Spontan den Patch neuinstallieren und habe ihn mir runtergeladen, da ich gelesen habe, dass wenn man diesen Installiert und das Antivirenprogramm ausschaltet, würde das Spiel laufen. 
Der Patch startet allerdings nicht, mit der Meldung: "Fehler: Versuche Launcher zu starten" 
Als ich diesen Fehler gegoogelt habe, fand ich wieder nur irgendeinen Crack-Mist.  
Kann mir irgendjemand helfen? 
Grafikkartentreiber sind aktuell. (GTX 670, i5 370, 8GB RAM) 
Danke,
Geolas


----------



## Geolas (11. März 2013)

HeyHo! 
Ich habe ein Problem mit MP3. Ich besitze die Steam Version, alle GraKa Treiber sind Up-to-date (GTX 670, i5 3470, 8GB RAM) und ich komme nicht an der Anmeldung für den Rockstar Social Club vorbei. Ab diesem Punkt sagt mir das Programm, wenn ich mich einloggen will: "Stellen sie sicher das sie eine Internetverbindung haben". 
Das Internet funktioniert einwandfrei. 
Ich habe nach fixes gesucht. 90% haben irgendwas mit illegalem Mist zu tun. Ein Fix sagte, ich solle einfach den neusten Patch mit abgeschaltetem Anti-Vir neuinstallieren. Gesagt getan, Anti-Vir aus und Patch ausgeführt. Ergebnis: Fehler: Versuche Launcher zu starten. Suche ich bei Google nach einem Fix dafür - Noch mehr illegaler Mist. 
Kann mir irgendjemand helfen?  
Geolas
Edit: Entschuldigung für den Doppelpost. Mein Browser hat die Verbindung verloren als ich den ersten Artikel abgeschickt hab.


----------



## kickbox (17. März 2013)

Guten Abend,
wie kann man denn eigene Tastaturbelegungen speichern?
Mit ESC verwirft man sie wieder. Es gibt kein Speichern. Ab und an blinkt mal Z auf, was zurücksetzen bedeutet.


----------



## pagani-s (29. Juni 2013)

moin
ich hab mir das spiel nach ein paar monaten mal wieder installiert und nun das problem das die grafikeinstellung immer inen kleinem 800x600 fenstermodus startet und wenn ich die einstellung hochdrehe steht da das das spiel neugestartet werden muss um die einstellungen zu übernehmen. nachdem das spiel neustartet fängt es wieder im fesnstermodus an als hätte ich nichts gemacht.
das ging 3-4 mal so und dann hab ich das spiel wieder runtergeschmissen.
kennt jemand dieses problem?


----------



## Kerkilabro (13. Juli 2013)

Hat Alt+ Enter nicht geholfen?


----------



## noctum (24. Juli 2013)

hattest du "fenstermodus" in den Optionen eingestellt oder vollbild?


----------



## RazOr #2Low (8. August 2013)

hat jemand hier das Multiplayer DLC gekauft und kann dazu was sagen ?


----------



## turbosnake (8. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe es mir in den Sales bei Steam gekauft und mag es nicht, da es mir viel zu viele Situationen hat wo ich keine Kontrolle über die Spielfigur habe.
Und teilweise wird dann nicht mal was sinnvolles gezeigt, sondern nur wie ein Typ von rechts nach links läuft.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (10. März 2014)

Ging mir genauso. Spiel mal ne Stunde D00M und anschließend MP3, da fliecht dir das Essen ausm Gesicht. Minute Spiel, Cutscene. Spiel, Cutscene. Cutscene, Cutscene, Spiel. Ne, geh mir vom Leib. Fürn Steam-Fünfer war´s gerade noch akzeptabel, alles darüber hätte mich schwarz geärgert.


----------



## killer89 (10. März 2014)

Ich weiß gar nicht, was ihr habt... ja klar, ist nicht der beste MP-Teil, aber ich finde es eine tolle Fortsetzung der Serie. 
An Teil 1 und 2 kommt das Spiel zwar beileibe nicht ran, aber das auch schon alleine deswegen, weil es nicht in NY spielt und somit eher als Spin-Off zu sehen sein sollte. Mich hat im Übrigen an Teil 1 und 2 gestört wenn man auf diesen Blutspurgen balancieren musste... das war total nervig, da hab ich lieber ne schön inszenierte Cutscene (auch wenn ich immer die Waffe wechseln muss, aber das geht ja fix). 

MfG


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (10. März 2014)

Ich möchte einen Denkanstoß leisten: Wie oft durfte man Mäxchen in den früheren Teilen durch die Traumwelt bewegen? War das auch gefühlte 4000 mal? Nein? Aha.


----------



## killer89 (11. März 2014)

Rainer B. Trug schrieb:


> Ich möchte einen Denkanstoß leisten: Wie oft durfte man Mäxchen in den früheren Teilen durch die Traumwelt bewegen? War das auch gefühlte 4000 mal? Nein? Aha.



Nein, nur hat das den Spielfluss übel unterbrochen, meiner Meinung nach! Ich hätte es ohnehin besser gefunden, wenn man die Comic-Sequenzen beibehalten hätte. Das hatte wenigstens was...

MfG


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (11. März 2014)

Herrje, genau davon rede ich doch. Von übel brechen. Also unterbrechen. Ich kann bei MP3 drei Meter nach links oder geradeaus laufen, da wird mir schon wieder die Kontrolle genommen und ich darf zum 300. zusehen, wie eine beschissene Scheißkugel durch irgendeinen beschissenen Scheißraum fliegt. 

In dieser Intensität ist das ein absoluter Spaßstopper. Dagegen sind die Traumwelten der alten Teile für mich wie Naherholungsgebiete.


----------



## CrashStyle (2. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

Habe das Problem als ich gestern Max Payne 3 wieder mal Spielen wollte diese Fehlermeldung kam!

Was ich schon gemacht habe:

1. DXwebsetup.exe ausgeführt keine besserung
2. Google gefragt mehr müll als Hilfe keine besserung
3. Ein PCGH artikel gefunden wo ich mit -safemode -windows das Spiel mit der Fehlermeldung die ich mehrmals wegklicken musste zum starten bekam. Ingame auf DX9 gelassen und Vollbild mit der richtigen ausflösung eingestellt, Spiel beendet die Startparameter wieder raus und es ging wieder nicht nur der Fehler siehe oben "Fehlermeldung" kam immer noch!

Mein Sys:
Win 8.1 64x
I7 2600K
16GB DDR3 1600MHz
GTX 670


----------



## CrashStyle (3. Januar 2015)

#push


----------



## orca113 (3. Januar 2015)

Hast du es mal im Kompatibilitätsmodus ausprobiert?


----------



## CrashStyle (4. Januar 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hast du es mal im Kompatibilitätsmodus ausprobiert?



Kompi Win7 und als Admin = Genau die gleiche Fehlermeldung!


----------



## CrashStyle (5. Januar 2015)

#push


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (6. Januar 2015)

Schon mal hiermit versucht ?
 d3d11.dll error repair tool

Am häufigsten soll der Fehler bei diesen Anwendungen auftreten:


Office 2013
Max Payne 3
Arkham City
Jetpack Joyride
Need For Speed
IE 10
BattleField 3

Vieleicht geht es ja damit.


----------



## nudelhaus (6. Januar 2015)

BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Schon mal hiermit versucht ?
> d3d11.dll error repair tool
> 
> Am häufigsten soll der Fehler bei diesen Anwendungen auftreten:
> ...



klappt es auch mit bf4?


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (6. Januar 2015)

nudelhaus schrieb:


> klappt es auch mit bf4?



Würde ich einfach mal versuchen, aber warum  auch nicht.
Das Programm überprüft alle DLL Dateien auf Fehler und Repariert diese, wenn jetzt eine Anwendung aus diesen Grund nicht startet, würde ich das einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------

